# *~*Do you smell garlic?? May 2004 Mamas are rockin' in December!*~*



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey man, it's what we get when Mama hasn't had her coffee yet!








Not so sure about calling it "garlic-free hoo-has!"







Though that would be hilarious!

Just wanted the honor of starting this month's thread. My back hurts. AF is here.









Have a wonderful day, everyone! Happy December! DECEMBER!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

subbing...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, shoot, why don't we just call ourselves the "Yeastie Beasties"??? Garlic notwithstanding.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

*sniff sniff*


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

maybe it should have been "can you find the garlic?"







:

els: i'm just picturing your scene...







:

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Subbing... somehow, I stopped getting thread notifications... Maybe this month will work.

Congrats Jacquie!! Woo hoo! (I hope next summer isn't too warm!







: )


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Subbing...I just woke up and smelled the garlic!

I will say more about the hellishness on the YG. TMI for the whole internets.

Off to call Fiddle...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

just subbing....

and in the style of Homer Simpson....mmmmm garlic!

0


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

oh, my son must be psychic because the second before I went to MDC, he took out his wooden, velcro garlic from his kitchen and said "what's this?" I went on to read the thread title and didn't put two and two together until just now. Funny.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jacquie---maybe he's not letting on that he can read and check the internets by himself already..







too funny.

went to the mall and did the santa thing. Kiddos enjoyed that, but not so much with mommy trying to do some holiday shopping.

Any big plans for the weekend? We might try to get our Christmas tree tomorrow if things dry out. And then Sunday we're having the girls dedicated at our fellowship. Renae--get in the car now....you're invited! (really just trying to make myself







and not be







that we won't have any family there) I'll even take you to the outlets afterward!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

We did the santa thing too! The lentil loved it. He wants a miniature frisbee for christmas. Santa had no clue where to find one. Anyone else have an idea?

subbing.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm so glad viet is er......so gynologically qualified. the vision of the headlamp "i'm goin IN!" just about killed me


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

claudia - yessss need pix of the big growing S. are you going to the cake party? (other pdx mamas?) we should be able to see you there.

i want to do santa at the mall this year. and we are getting a tree sunday. that is an 'assmas' tree btw.

we took the dog in to the dogwash store last night because he is molting his weight in fur on a daily basis right now. isaac insists we took him to the carwash









yay for friday!!!!!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--we have a few mini ones floating around here somewhere that we got at the dog show and as giveaways. Maybe a dollar store or party store (thinking that would be a party favor kind of thing?)

It's raining. Girls napping. Should be cleaning. So. not. in. the. mood.

Jstar--







at the dogwash/carwash! One of the local petstores has one and C is fascinated by it. Last time we were there, we saw a great dane...yup, that is so not a dog you can wash at home, huh?

Claudia--awesome on the weight gain!! go S! and mama!! Amazing how the same nursing mama and two babes can be so different. And thanks for the help!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey ladies,

Just checking in *real quick*. DH had the Big V today, and he's pretty sore. The doc's instructions were "stay off your feet" so I'm catering to it all (both DD are at MIL's for dinner). DH is feeling pretty whiny. I am doing my best to not point out the lack of catering after I pushed out three babies







but I really think that would be counter-productive.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Another quickie post... someone from the local paper may interview me tomorrow about not doing TV with the kids. (Hope I don't come off like a crunchberry.)

I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ooooh! Crunchberry! KK, how very cool. I really







: to you and you are my inspiration. We've been tv & movie free ever since I thought Sol broke our little dvd player (which she didn't, but it's up in the states). I can hardly imagine fulltime mama-ing without a little downtime vis-a-vis la television. My escape technique is excursions. Go somewhere where someone else will entertain/interact with Sol.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Poor Mr. Juice and his sore 'nads. So tell me why he didn't cater to you postpartum?









Crunchberry. Ha.

I'm going to the cake party. Which will totally ruin my WW for the week. Oh well.

Sigh. I hate having to take meds, even if they're supposedly ok for BFing. Sigh.

I want to do the Santa mall thing but think Lily will have none of it. She is big into doing exactly the opposite of what we ask her to do, so prodding her to go sit on the lap of some big red bearded man will prolly be low on her list. Although she might bite if we really convince her it's Santa. Don't know. Depends on which way the wind is blowing that day, I guess.

Nice to see Fiddle and Luke and Bump today.









OK, not feeling very inspired. Feeling kinda out of sorts with Lily today. She's a whine factory and it really is getting under my skin.









S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hoping to get to the pdx cake party next saturday... it will all depend on what's on the schedule around here.

M let my mom "go night-night" with him tonight instead of me. (bill's plane got detoured to the Portland Int'l Airport instead of out here at the local Hillsboro Airport so he's still en route home instead of putting M to bed.) and S is sleeping under a heavy blanket on the couch in the front living room. he's weird like me and likes heavy-feeling blankets instead of light small ones.







:

catching up on some email and reading... g'night and good weekend, garlic-friendly mamas...







:

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, tell me about your meds? I don't recall what the sitch is. I am sorry 'bout the out of sorts. I am frequently out of them myself, so I can relate.

Mr. Juice's sore 'nads!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Poor Mr. Juice and his sore 'nads. So tell me why he didn't cater to you postpartum?









I think his definition of "catering" is just very different from his definition of "being catered to" if you know what I mean. There's a different intensity expected when you are the cater-ee. He's handling it pretty well, though, and seems to be feeling better today. At one point last night he kind of groaned and said, "I PAID someone to do this to me??"

Quote:

Sigh. I hate having to take meds, even if they're supposedly ok for BFing. Sigh.

I want to do the Santa mall thing but think Lily will have none of it. She is big into doing exactly the opposite of what we ask her to do, so prodding her to go sit on the lap of some big red bearded man will prolly be low on her list. Although she might bite if we really convince her it's Santa. Don't know. Depends on which way the wind is blowing that day, I guess.

OK, not feeling very inspired. Feeling kinda out of sorts with Lily today. She's a whine factory and it really is getting under my skin.









S.








on the meds.
How about that toddler antagonism? Allison just loves to tell me NO. It doesn't matter what it is, just NO because you suggested it, mom. Three minutes later she might ask for the same thing, and now that it's her idea it's great.
If anybody ever figures out how to deal with whining without inspiring more whining, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Threadkiller here would like to start some December conversation. Can we play Five Random Things?
Tell us 5 random things that we probably don't know. I'll start:

1. I have a third nipple and
2. It lactates! (elsanne already knew these two, so I guess I'm cheating)
3. My favorite color is purple
4. DH is cooking dinner right now (even just 24 hrs post-V)
5. I'm afraid my maybaby is going to introduce her two dogs as "Gypsy" and "Tobydammit"

(6. I'm still really glad I found you all, and I'm feeling more comfortable here by the day, but I still feel a bit like an intruder and I'm working to get over it)


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hmmm. Five whole things you all don't know about me. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

1. I'm left-handed (boring).
2. When I was little I truly thought I would be "a Supreme Court Justice."
3. I learned how to swim in salt water when I was under a year old. (Really! My mom has pictures!)
4. I used to be pretty darn good at playing the viola, but haven't touched it in about 8 years.
5. I grew up on a farm in Virginia with cows and chickens, a rabbit, numerous cats and dogs, and a donkey. Did you guys know that already? I forgot.

Oop, gotta go.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I love these roundtable response thingies. I think we should have to connect up/'fess up with other MMs' random things, so I'll admit that I have a vestigal 3rd nipple, too (but it doesn't lactate).

My 5 things:

(1) I've never, ever, ever been able to turn a cartwheel, and I never, ever, ever will be able to.







:
(2) I've never been drunk (or have I admitted to this before?)
(3) If I could get away without taking a single shower all winter, I'd do it (and I think I'm slowly working in that direction







).
(4) I really like the movie Beavis and Butthead Do America (I guess because it's so mindlessly stupid and wrong, and y'all know I have a very potty sense of humor).
(5) Sometimes, I wonder if my kids' nostrils are too large (T especially). But they're probably just fine.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

X-posted... I'm a lefty, too. So far, T and Z are righties, L is my only hope.

Upon further inspection of the whole biodiesel thing, I think we're going to hold off. It looks like waste veggie oil (the feedstock) is really hard to come by here (because a private BD co. is already buying most of it up). It would also be a lot of work (which I could handle, but which would take away time from other stuff that I should be doing). And we'd have to get another vehicle ($$), which seems counter-intuitive to trying to save the Earth.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Hmmm...

1) I, too, always thought I would grow up to be a lawyer/SC justice. Who knew I always wanted to be like Sarah even at age 10! I obviously didn't go that route, but married one (a lawyer) instead.









2) In my early twenties, I worked in an auto body/repair shop and even had uni's w/ a name patch.









3) My DH does most of the laundry most of the time...even the diaper laundry!







: I'm totally not housewife material.

4) I wish I had a dog.

5) AF came and went and hypothetical number three is totally not happening any time soon or at least perhaps not til the end of next summer I think.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

KK, you've NEVER been DRUNK??!! Wow. That's amazing. I mean, I've only been REALLY drunk maybe about, oh, 3 or 4 times, but still. Tipsy way more than that.









Heather, how cool you worked in an auto repair shop. I wish I had those kind of skilzzzz.

And I'm really glad I _don't_ have a dog.







I don't even like my cat.







: Although I like cats in general, just not *my* cat. He's too much like a dog - loud, dirty, and high-maintenance.









Love you guys.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i shall now hold my nose when i read kk's posts. and isaac is a lefty!

i'll try to think of 5 things. i think you know everything about me, i swear.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

must also think about 5 things...
hmmm...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

1) I also have never been drunk. But I've been tipsy 10-ish times. Don't know if that counts.

2) The childhood author that has most affected my adult belief system is Madeline L'Engle.

3) I think I've shaved my legs/armpits once since I got married, and probably less than 10 times since I became an adult.

4) I gave L a quick swat on the butt the other day when I was angry at thim. First time. Totally stupid and spontaneous and ineffective. He just kept doing what he was doing, probably because I give him love pats on the butt all the time when I'm nursing, and he had no idea I was trying to make him SUFFER.







: I then proceded to more effective discipline. (Got down on his level, serious voice, expected him to make ammends, which he did).

5) In college I was the swing dance queen of my dormatory. Taught many a guy to dance.

It is adorable watching L and Sarah interact.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, these are funny! I am wide-eyed about
-never having been drunk!! fern n kk!

-swing dance queen!

-heather not housewife? I think I had you lumped as awesome parent/awesome householder/awesome houseKEEPer. Just the first two, I guess!









-large nostrilled kids!

-no shower all winter!

-viola! virginia farm! swim in salt water!

These are neat.

It's going to be hard to find five things about ME because I am always going ON AND ON about my minute, garlicky, details.

1) My favorite color is purple. I think my girls' "colors" are:
Sol: yellow and turquoise
Amara: lavender and pink

2) I have lived in Mexico five years now. I was in the peace corps in Guatemala for two years. I studied abroad in Ecuador 7 months.

3) While abroad, I dated (& lived with) a Colombian man. That's how I REALLY learned Spanish.

4) I have an M. Ed. (some of you knew this)

5) I have had plastic surgery.







:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

5 things you all definitly don't know about me:

When I was 20-21 years old, I flunked out of college because I was addicted to meth. Ew! Gosh... it's weird to think that was 12+ years ago. Feels like a lifetime ago, yet the memories are still painfully vivid.

I eventually got msyelf together, put my butt back in school (no help from mommy and daddy this time) and finally graduated in 2000 with a BA from San Francisco State in Lberal Studies.

I have very nice looking feet







: and at one time, seriously considered becoming a foot model. More than one pedicurist told me I should go into it, and I'm guessing they would know - they see a lot of feet!









I took woodshop in junior high. I was the only girl, but I came into the class knowing way more than any of the boys because my dad owned his own construction biz.

I can't stand avacado. Even if it's dressed up as guac. uke

There ya go.









Speaking of puking, that's what Mia's been doing all afternoon and evening! She has some sort of nasty stomach bug, complete with fever and all that fun stuff. My poor boogaloo!







Now I just hope Jett doesn't get it. Arg.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

These are great! So, five things you don't know about me:

1. I have a Bachelor of Arts degree in Public Relations and a Minor in French. I actually used the PR degree for about 5 years before becoming totally fed up with the world of marketing/advertising/PR.
2. I have taken 7 years of French (albeit 12 years ago), but have never been to France.
3. I have never been drunk and have never smoked, well, anything!
4. My travels are few, but I have been to Juarez, Mexico, and Belize, Central America for immersion experiences as recently as 2003. DH and I fantasize about some day packing it all up and moving to a rain forest or just some foreign country.
5. One of my favorite movies (and guilty pleasures) is "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" with an early Sarah Jessica Parker and Helen Hunt!

Oh, and Elsanne, is it rude to ask for what body part(s) you had the plastic surgery? Curious minds, ya know.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I feel like I'm not housewife material, either (I think I could happily live in a mud hut in the backyard)... some days, I cannot believe I'm a SAHM, but here I am.

HF, are you trying??? I knew that you were thinking maybe about #3, but didn't realize that you might be trying.

You guys, I *do* WASH (and use deodorant). I prefer baths to showers when it's cold (and super dry inside, and it's COLD when one steps out of the shower). But I'm not particularly fond of washing my hair, and I generally *bathe* every < every 4 days. Our family uses hardly any water, *especially* in winter.









I'm super big on Madeleine L'Engle too.







:

I used to not shave at all, either, but I found that my pits *hurt* if they were hairy (how weird is that?). How does one do the ascii? *(.)(.)* (But I suppose I have to put a 3rd nipple in there somewhere... mine is really quite small, though, like a dimple on my tummy)

I wanna see pix of Meg's feet. (Sorry Mia's sick!!!)

The only smoking I've ever done was for a play I was in when I was ~18 (and I didn't inhale). But it still hurt.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh wow, and here I thought I was just going to post a quick "hi" and get offline! No way!







I have to post 5 things! These are great! Miss Juice, a third nipple that LACTATES! That rules! Hehe.
And I am glad you are feeling like less of an intruder, because, um, you're totally not.









Okay, 5 things, and then I have to go:

1) In high school I was in a seriously bad physically (and verbally, emotionally, sexually) abusive relationship. Like, it nearly killed me a few times.







It was the only one (hence never really starting a cycle unless you count my parents), and I still feel really stupid about it. But thanks to therapy, I'm (mostly) all good.

2) I was in a psych unit a few times in high school. (okay, maybe that's not much of a shock!







)

3) I cheated on one of my boyfriends THREE separate times! (high school/college)







: I am now a MUCH better partner.

(now some less serious ones!)
4) I love to read romance novels. We're talking bodice-rippin', vampire-sexy, cheese-tastic romance here!









and:

5) DH and I used to be, um...gosh, how do I state this without getting us shut down? Well, remember how I had a job doing some whipper-snappery sorts of things in that "adult lifestyle club" I worked at for a while? Well, we used to do that a LOT, and I was almost always on the receiving end of things. And we had a *contract*, even.







: YG for the really juicy details (if you want them! it could be TMI, let me tell ya!)
Fun, crazy stuff, all put to a halt when our little Poopy McPooperton came into the world.









Speaking of, yeah, I want to know more about some of these little factoids! Elsanne, I have two friends who have had plastic surgery! Now, three! whoah!

I thought I would have more to say, but it's been a loooooong weekend. We did our holiday portraits this afternoon (after I had to work for a few hours at the retail job) and Rowan was NOT very cooperative. But we did get some good pictures for the holiday card.







DH had his 30th birthday party last night, and Friday I went out with my friend who is getting a divorce, and um, we got drunk.







I definitely, DEFINITELY have been drunk in my time!









Have a great night, everyone.









ETA: HEY! look at my DDDDC!







Whee! I feel so loved.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 

The only smoking I've ever done was for a play I was in when I was ~18 (and I didn't inhale).




She says. Didn't a well known politician say that, too?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Politician = Liar
KKMama = Beacon of Truth


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

MF--a contract? Receiving end? *wide-eyed wonder* sometimes I feel so provincial.

Sorry to hear about that relationship. You have really been up, down, and all around...so glad life is on a relatively even keel now.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Beacon of Truth!!!!!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

subbing here. I also stopped getting notifications and the sickies have been doing the rounds here. But my hoo-ha is garlic free.
but you already knew that about me.

five things you don't know are
-I still have a thing for a guy I knew in HS though we never went out.
-I feel guilty for not speaking Dutch to my kids and I do speak Dutch
-I miss winter
-I never imagined myself as having kids and I certainly never imagined I would stay home and like it
-I actually like Andre Rieu and went to the concert last night


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

gee, i better think about this right here and now and post 5 things before i forget i'm supposed to post 5 things...

1) i'm mostly blind in my left eye. i have no central vision but still have peripheral vision which happens to work better in low light situations. it sucks when people throw things like keys at me because i have no depth perception and it's usually luck when i actually catch them.

2) i like to think that i have a "man on each continent" but i really only have a man i care about (and i think cares about me) on two other continents. only sporadically in touch with them both via email. one is swiss (and tall, balding software engineer -- i guess i have a thing for balding software engineers) and the other is aussie (a strawberry blonde former aussie rules footy player and rock climber).

3) we are customers of Melaleuca, which some people consider a multi-level marketing company or a pyramid program but it's not. both bill and i have serious aversions and almost physical reactions to most common cleaning products and Melaleuca's products don't bother us at all.

4) i was a tour guide for my university as an undergrad, which basically means i can walk backwards down stairs and talk at the same time. and that i really loved my university.

5) i think the portland mamas know this one, but you others may not: despite my "ed-yuu-cay-shun" majoring in biology and community health, i actually worked in retail for the 6 years immediately following college, over 4 of them as a manager, all of those years for [fontsize=1]the disney store[/fontsize]. i loved the everchanging environment of a retail store and shopping, but what i really hated was the smell of the dumpster when we took out our trash.







uke:

our garage is almost cleared out enough so that i can park my car in it and not have to load M & S into their carseats while getting rained/drizzled upon, but it did not happen without much emotion and yelling people and crying. it seriously irks me that bill gets totally defensive about all the sh*t that he accumulates and can't part with and his totally made up reasons for why and then when i catch him in a made up reason (read: lie) he gets even more defensive. it's also irking me that he wants some and keeps dropping these unsubtle hints and i'm like, just do the dishes without someone asking you for once and then maybe i will consider it... i so never wanted to withhold intimacy from my loved one as a means of coercion but i'm seriously not in the mood when i'm not listened to or heard and i haven't had an adult conversation with him in like... 4 months... grrr...

okay, don't feel like getting worked up into crying so i will stop ranting now.

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

new pics in my siggy link of both marek and stefan.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Back to Short-Post Mode before I go haul my kids out of bed.

Claudia, beautiful kids! What is it with DH's? Here's the haiku I posted on the July 06 thread:
*Sunday afternoon haiku*
Football I hate you
You rob me of my husband
I can't do it all.

KK - are you sure it doesn't lactate? I never knew mine did until this last (third) baby was born. In fact, I never knew what it was until after my second was born. It's tiny, like a mole. When I was at my sister's wedding, we were all changing for something and my sister said "Oh, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. And after this baby was born, I gave it a squeeze and like 2 drops of milk came out. So it works, but it wouldn't be real helpful for feeding a baby.

Elsanne, "provincial" is not the first thing I think. I don't know what the first thing I think is, but it's not "provincial".

Gotta run. Girlies up!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Miss Juice, OMG I have a THING for John Mayer! Like an "I wanna have his babies" thing.








But then again, I am kind of a music wh*re. I want to have Davey Havok's (AFI) babies, too...and Brandon Boyd's (Incubus)...ooh, naughty!







:








How cool that you *all* have the third nipple!







Ah, family sharing. *grin*
That haiku made me fall off my chair, and sigh in sympathy.







I feel very fortunate that my DH doesn't watch sports...but he plays video games and has a million tools in the basement.







Yeah. I'm a Wii Widow!
Elsanne, you are SO not provincial! *grin* I'm just a freak-a-deek.
















Claudia.







I get so tired of "reminding" DH that the laundry and dishes don't magically do themselves, that sometimes it get's really gross if we don't vaccuum, that hey, if I'm doing all that dinner isn't gonna be much else than canned soup or Annie's Mac & Cheese.







:







Hope your DH (and anyone else's partner who needs it!) gets schmacked with a clue-by-four sometime soon!








(DH and I joke about Blue's Clues, where Blue runs up to the screen and smacks her paw onto it to show it's time to play the game; we want her to go and whack Steve upside the head with that big blue paw.







:







) Anyway.

Okay, so I am irritated at my friend right now (the one whose DD isn't allowed to eat raisins--remember her?







). We haven't seen her in WEEKS, playdates have been cancelled, rescheduled, she was away, etc etc etc. Well, I forget exactly why we didn't see her last Monday (we always do the playdate Monday mornings, at her house; she has 2 DDs, one of which is now 5 months old, she asks that we go there because it's easier for her, which is fine, but right now, everything about her is upsetting me. *sigh*) and so we were like, "DEFINITELY this week!"
Well. Last Wednesday Rowan got a cold, no fever, just the cough and stuffed, snotty nose. He is mostly over it now (though he slept HORRIBLY last night, but that's another rant) but I told my friend last week that he was sick, and she was like "Oooooh, well if he's even the SLIGHTEST BIT sniffly Monday let's postpone until he's 100%, okay?"















Dude, if she wants to wait till every kid around her doesn't even sneeze...it's gonna be one HECK of a LONG winter.







:

She does this all the time. I understand that she has two daughters, she doesn't want her littlest getting sick, but it's not like anyone ever touches the little one but her usually, and she has brought her DD to MY house with a cold, and well, at this point in my son's life, I accept some things as fact, like, kids get colds in the winter.









I dunno, am I being unreasonable? I really am asking you wiser mamas about this. I mean, I admit I have been bothered by this friend in certain situations for a while now, I am slowly coming to realize that she and I do NOT parent even REMOTELY alike (CIO, forced weaning and potty training, vax's, making her kid speak proper grammer at *2*, time-outs since like 1, etc--all things that I DON'T do, I don't judge her for them for the most part (gods, if I COULD find an effective way to give my son a time-out I would...














and I think she thinks that I'm crazy for letting my kid "run the show" (I don't think we do, but I'm pretty sure she thinks this)

Anyway, I'm just not sure how to handle this. I used to really like her. I just think that there would have been NO way we would have been friends if our kids weren't close in age and we weren't all LLL members (former, in her case), and I feel sad because I have very FEW mama friends IRL and I am feeling so isolated. Winter, man. Good thing I have a psych appt. this week.









Sorry I'm ranting all over you all, I just need some sort of commisseration here. Or a "Renae, you're nuts!







" Haha.

It's SNOWING today! I love it, and hate it at the same time. I am using it as an excuse or us to stay in our jammies, drink hot cocoa, and watch a movie and read books cuddled on the couch.
Heck, since he DOES have a bit of the cold left, it's an excuse to make sure we stay home and make him 100% again!
















Have a great day, mamas. I am so lucky to have you in my life!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae--hehe...I would totally be that mom asking you guys to stay home, but for me it's not so much about getting the colds as what it keeps us from doing. Like I just had to cancel C's food playgroup for tomorrow because we're coming down with a cold from our last playdate.







: Playing devil's advocate...but maybe she's just not up for having a snuffly up all night can't nurse babe. I'm a huge germaphobe so I can totally relate. But yes, winter is upon us and kids will all be snuffly at some point. I will totally take my snot bugs to the grocery store this morning (necessary) and to the library on Thursday (not necessary) but they will pretty much just be on my lap and not playing with other kids. But given that she's done the reverse to you and brought the sickies to your house...well then sounds like she's just being annoying this morning!

must. get. out. the. door.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

If Rowan got the cold last Wednesday, I would definitely think that he is not contagious today. I think she is being a tad unreasonable. But I am like you, Renae; I think kids will get colds, and that's just the way it is. I don't usually stay home from social activities unless Lily actually feels bad, or it's very obviously the first or second day of a cold.

I can remember my mom saying, "you aren't sick; it's just a cold" and pushing me out the door to school...







:

I am also so glad my DH doesn't care about sports. Although he does project-based work, so when there's a deadline he's pretty much sequestered away in his office.







Oh well, this current one launches tomorrow! Yay.

Loving these 5 unknown things!

Big presentation today on the paper I've been working on forever - wish me luck!

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claudia, I am looooving the pics in your sig! how extremely cute is Stefan--wasn't he born, like, yesterday? I esp. love the pic of you two. Then Marek--they are growing up so fast! I cannot believe it was a year ago I went up yonder North pdxland. Love the attitude--in pictures. Not in real life.
And if you can gently tell dh this: "The sexiest foreplay in the world? A man doing dishes." I know, they don't get it. They really don't. And then, if on top of all that, one is supporting his a$$, one eventually kicks them out. Then brings them back in for some lovely Bible Study and toddler wrangling.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarahbee--thinking of you and your presentation!!!! I dig that kind of stuff, but then again, I'm a teacher.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

football is the perpetual background noise of my life right now. c'est la vie. i'm soooooooo not into it except when ucla beats usc









claudia - he's grown so much! cute cute pictures

isaac is shockingly snott-free right now. as in...it has been maybe 2 months since his last sniffles







: i think that is a record and i'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop. there was also one case of chicken pox in one of the other classrooms at his school so wondering if that will start a 'round' of that in the school.

5 things. i am not creative at this moment so most are inspired by your postings.
1) my favorite color is green
2) i studied french from 5th grade to senior year, minus 7th grade. i took latin in 6th grade.
3) i have no tattoos and only one hole in each ear because i passed out and vomited when i got them pierced. hence the reason i am not homebirth or nurse/doctor material. i get faint when people tell me about accidents/surgeries. everything went spotty and black when they were TELLING me about getting my wisdom teeth out at my consultation.
4) i'm going to see jenny lewis and the watson twins on friday. i have this vintage purple cowgirl shirt i borrowed from a friend who borrowed it from her neighbor who used to be a roper...like 30 years ago. jenny lewis wears prairie dresses a lot and i think i should get in the spirit but this purple shirt is a bit ridiculous







doug will probably tell me he is not going with me if i am dressed like that. plus, what to wear it with?
5) i've announced to family that we aren't doing a big shopping frenzy this year and it feels GREAT not to have to stress about it. i've asked them not to worry about doug and i and just get something for isaac if they want. he is way more fun to shop for!

i suppose i should get a shower. the MIL was here this weekend and i haven't had a lot of mdc time. it took me an hour to read up on the pdx thread







:

we got a tree saturday and i lllllllllllloooooooove turning on the lights in the morning


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Not sure if I can come up with five things, but lemme see....

1. I was only 21 when dh and I got married.

2. I'm not as Martha-like as you may think

3. I only nursed dd1 until she was six months old. Its something I still regret.

4. I am deathly afraid of vomit/vomiting

5. I am a Grey's Anatomy addict.

Pretty boring, huh?

Good weekend was had by my family. And the best news is that our house is completely sold! The UPS man delivered the final paperwork and the money we got back once our mortgage was paid. YEEE freaking HA

Sarah has a abirhtday party she was invited to at ChuckECheese this afternoon. She is beside herself with excitement.

What's with friends these days? Mercury in retrograde or what? I just got an email from a friend that has been bugging me.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Five things:

·I have lived in Orkney, Scotland (island off the north coast), Mashonaland and Harare, (central rural area and the capitol) Zimbabwe - as well as Pennsylvania, Michigan, Oregon, and California.
·I have been to 48 of the states (missing North Dakota and Hawaii)
·I bite my nails - I am mostly reformed, but it is one of those habits that seems to never be gone from my life even when I am not doing it. I think about nail biting with lust if I have a hangnail.
·I have a BA in Biology and Women's Studies and I did research on HIV and breastfeeding (transmission rates and public policy) - I have told you this, I think.
·I used to play underwater hockey (called Octopush in Europe), which involves snorkeling along a pool bottom trying to get a puck into a net using a little stick while other people fight you for the puck.

On the third nipple thing, Eleanor is always looking for more nipples on me. She will sometimes cry if she looks under my arm and I tell her there are no nurses over there.

KK - I can't do a cartwheel either. Your posts make me have serious water consumption guilt. Our new house is not of the eco variety (yet). It includes such features as a 75-gallon hot water heater!

Renae - If you can be friends with her "as is" and have a relationship you feel good about, by all means put in the effort. Remind yourself of the good qualities you see in your friend and be at peace with who she is. Or you may just need to accept that the friendship has run its course - odds are she feels as put off by you and your relationship as you do about her. Perhaps you could make room in your life for other friendships to develop rather than putting your energy into an increasingly conflicted relationship. I know that parenting has taught me a lot about how and with whom I will spend my time. It's okay to say it isn't worth it.

Our new house is FABULOUS. I finally feel like we have a family home and I had no idea how much I would appreciate this. I really really like it even with boxes and crapola everywhere.

Here's my psychological/relationship development issue: How do I deal with a SIL who seems to be mad at us because she planned to bring us lunch on Sunday (unbeknownst to us) and some friends brought us lunch instead? She called and when we mentioned that things were going well and some friends were bringing enough lunch for all she said that she would just call us later. She never called and when I called her to see if they were coming over she said that we clearly had all the help we needed. We later got an email that said, "Glad you have such supportive friends." We are not just misinterpreting the snark in these comments - she is very clearly upset with us which is very upsetting for Alison and I.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisa--sounds like she is the one in need of relationship development advice, but here goes: She sounds like one of those who likes/needs to be needed. If she's the kind I'm thinking of, she would just adore to be the one you call when things are not going so swimmingly. How to mend? Call her and tell her how much you appreciated her intent, when you discovered it, and that yes you have good friends but there's nothing like family when one really needs them. She needs to feel important.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

quick request: can y'all check over the the yg at the calendar and make sure i got everyone's and everyone's littles birthdays on there? i think i have you all, but postpartum mama brain makes me hazy most of the time so if you all can check i would feel better.








MMF!

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Can't go over yonder these days because no DSL at home and I can't go into it at work. My b-day is 5-1-73.

Your updated pictures are so sweet, Claudia!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am older than Lisa! Who knew! Because Lisa has her scheit together so much more than me, I just asssssuuuuumed she was older.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, Lisa has the advantage of not having a man in her life to get in the way of progress.














:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

You ain't just whistlin Dixie, there, Meg!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Well, Lisa has the advantage of not having a man in her life to get in the way of progress.














:

laughup







:
of course said man is bathing the children but I did the kitchen. Can I help it that I am just faster than he is...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey, Jacqueline, you speak Dutch! That is neato!!! Of course, that explains everything. You being Dutch n all.

I like the "gobblediboo" in your sig, although hoho's gotta go in there somehow now. Gobblediho?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

You guys are so awesome!








Okay, so um, I feel like a jerk. Rowan has an ear infection!







: I'm still kinda irked at my friend but I think I am taking the relationship as it is, she is a friend and I do care about her (and her DDs!) very much. Our friendship is weird and I think I just have to try not to worry about what she thinks about how I parent Rowan. And likewise, I need to just not worry about how SHE does things. We just sort of have to parent parallel to each other and let what happens, happen. If that makes sense. (I haven't had my coffee yet!







)
I don't even know if it's worth it to talk to her about any of the conflict, maybe it's best to just let it pass. I spoke to her on the phone and it was fine, we even have a "date" to go to the mall on Wednesday night, alone, after the bebes are sleeping! We'll see how it goes.

Anyway, short update, it was bizarre; Rowan woke from his (45 minute!!














nap yesterday crying and asking me to kiss his right ear (I always have to kiss boo-boos--if I'm around no one else can do it.







). We went to the doc later that afternoon and he asked me "which ear did he say hurt?" I was like, "the right" and he was like "yup, it's infected!" Wow. My child can now TELL me (mostly) what's wrong!!









So we have abx, and I am treating him with those (and yogurt and probiotics because I am so paranoid about yeasties!) plus chiro, plus homeopathics (those earache tablets from Hylands), plus olive, garlic, and mullien oil in the ear. He already seems much better. DH feels like a super-jerk because Sunday night was so rough for them both and he was SO mad at Rowan!







Rowan didn't even tell us his ear hurt until Monday morning though.

We're chilling out at home today, for real. So, I think it's time for that coffee.

Have a wonderful day, mamas. Thanks for your thoughts yesterday! I knew it would help to talk about it. I am kind of a germphobe too...it's just, if I kept us in everytime I knew a kid had a cold we'd never go ANYWHERE! And it would drive me














: I'm NOT one of "those" moms who takes their snot factory to playdates and everything when he is OBVIOUSLY sick.







: But if he is at the end of the cold and is barely needing tissue, or something like that...then I use my judgement. I also ALWAYS tell anyone we may come in contact with about whatever's going on and we go with their thoughts on it. I just wanted to make that clear. I'm not thoughtless!








*sigh* Being a mama is tough.

Rowan just ran in here yelling MAAAAMAAA! And then hehugged my arm and said "I got you, mama!" Aww. I love him.
And he's lined up some of his little animals to "read" a book behind me!









Take care, everyone.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Y'know, Renae, I don't feel freaked out about having my kids play with other kids who have colds.







: I don't like fevers, or barfing, (or coughing), but at this point, T is going to be bringing it home from school, anyway. Our friend down the street who just has 1 kid (Z's age) is a little bit like your friend (but more relaxed, I have to admit), so we definitely don't play with her DD when we have colds. But our regular playgroup is pretty relaxed about it. *And*... how do you know that it's a bacterial ear infection rather than a viral one? I don't want to 2nd guess you too much (and since you started on the abx, you should finish them), but most ear infections are viral, and most of them start getting better within 24-36 hrs, with or without treatment. And big







s to Rowan, because ear infections SUCK. In any case, ear infections are not contagious, even if they're bacterial. So in my book, you still have the moral high ground.







:

Z has evil poo this a.m. I'm pretty mad... we found a vegan "cheese" that he really likes, and we've been giving it to him (in sandwiches, etc.)... he's to the point where he notices what he isn't getting (real cheese), and it's nice to have an alternative. Anyway, there are about a million versions of "not regular dairy cheese", and in case you haven't read the fine print, it seems like ~95% of them actually do have some dairy in them, which is just STUPID (what is the point of making nasty tasting "non-dairy" "cheese" if it has dairy in it???). A lot of the packages look similar, too. And a lot of them taste pretty foul, so once you've found The One, it's good to stick to it. So the point is, the last time I was at the store, I thought I was getting Z's vegan, dairy-free cheese (which of course is not labelled VEGAN, but it is), but instead, I got a similar kind which turns out to have dairy in it. (I got the label out and read the microscopic print this morning after poo literally from elbows to heels.) Grr.

MJ, I don't think it lactates. It doesn't change through pregnancy (gets stretched out). I've never tried to milk it.









I *am* the Beacon of Truth. Hear ye, hear ye.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Z has evil poo this a.m. I'm pretty mad... we found a vegan "cheese" that he really likes, and we've been giving it to him (in sandwiches, etc.)... he's to the point where he notices what he isn't getting (real cheese), and it's nice to have an alternative. Anyway, there are about a million versions of "not regular dairy cheese", and in case you haven't read the fine print, it seems like ~95% of them actually do have some dairy in them, which is just STUPID (what is the point of making nasty tasting "non-dairy" "cheese" if it has dairy in it???). A lot of the packages look similar, too. And a lot of them taste pretty foul, so once you've found The One, it's good to stick to it. So the point is, the last time I was at the store, I thought I was getting Z's vegan, dairy-free cheese (which of course is not labelled VEGAN, but it is), but instead, I got a similar kind which turns out to have dairy in it. (I got the label out and read the microscopic print this morning after poo literally from elbows to heels.) Grr.


I KNOW! When I had to be perfectly dairyfree this used to drive me batty.







:







:







: What the F%^#%K is the point of dairyfull dairyfree cheese? Are they trying to make us crazy!!??!! I am so sorry that Z is feeling poopy!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

More interestingly, which truly dairyfree cheese tastes OK? My sister is going mental with the dairy free lifestyle right now.
I definately have friends who are germophobes and unfortunately some are at J's school. Well, I am still foloowing rules which is 24 hrs fever free, but a cough and snotty nose goes to school. And N bring home evertying anyway, including.... Headlice!!! Well, we have no confirmed lice int eh house yet, but I am waiting for it.
I have a tendency to wait out earinfections since my Dr won't give Abx anyway. But she did a good job of explaining what she is looking for. Either a pale sick look, with circles under the eyes and yellow snot of discharge from eyes, or a high fever, or a particular way the eardrum looks which I can obviously not diagnose at home. Usually she treats with saline drops to clear the nose and plenty of fluids first (well, duh) and then a decongestant and finally Abx. Just FYI.
Yes, I am Dutch! My granny is the last person left there though, and she is nto doing well and I am dreading the inability to easily go over there. NOt that it is that easy right now with two kids and $$$$$$$ to fly and all, but at least I have a place to stay. I feel compelled to move back there but DH would never go, and it would be much harder than I think anyway. And I am not even sure what I miss. My youth? Less commercialism? The food? The multicultural atmosphere.

BTW I am trying to get N into a spanish class after schoola nd I have some doubts about it but I think in the end it would be good. I am going to take spanish too and we can all learn from each other. It will be fun. I hope.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Such timing for dairyfree conversation. I'm dairyfree (well except I make milk) starting yesterday, because my baby has eczema on his cheek







He's 4 months, he's not vaxed, he's never had anything but breastmilk so it's pretty obvious that it's something I'm eating. Dairy is my first suspect, and then wheat. Ugh.

Dairyfull dairyfree cheese. What a pisser! And which one DOES actually taste good?

I'm definitely NOT a germophobe. I take E to work with me, and when people try to cancel their appointments so they "won't get the baby sick" I tell them that I appreciate their concern, and as long as they promise not to lick him, they should come on in anyway. I do avoid vomit as much as possible, but who doesn't?

Ear infections. Yuck. True they are usually viral. They also frequently respond well to chiro adjustments. My oldest DD has had several, but never needed to be on antibiotics.

Ack, it's later than I thought! Thought train interrupted, probably never to be found again.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I know, ear infections tend to be viral...it's also one of those things where I just *feel* better when I see him responding well to treatment, medical or not. No worries about second-guessing me. If the past two nights hadn't been pure he!!, I might have not jumped into the abx as quickly as I did. *sigh* I know, it's not very vegan nunnish of me, it's something I am working on. He's not getting vaxed anymore, so I am working on trusting his body and mine, and my instincts as well.
Thanks for the thoughts. Rowan is definitely sleeping better today! He napped from 12:05 to nearly 2:30!









I work tonight so I gotta go.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
I just *feel* better when I see him responding well to treatment, medical or not.

It's so hard when they don't feel good. This is why I've been known to give my kids *tylenol* from time to time...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I am going to take spanish too and we can all learn from each other. It will be fun. I hope.

Then you can come visit us to practice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Ack, it's later than I thought! Thought train interrupted, probably never to be found again.

*chortle*

I went & observed at Sol's school today, and had the directress all to myself! I got to ask her question after question, and I also saw how Sol's little day goes. Fun and exciting. I volunteered to give a presentation/class of Bellydance in late January when I get back from stateside, they asked the parents to share their work with the school if they wanted. Why not! They'll have such fun and it is always fun to WOW people (little kids!) with all the costuming.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I can't remember which is the better-tasting dairy-free dairy-free cheese, which is how I got in the *mess* in the first place. I'll report back. IMO, they're all gross, but there is one (vegan) variety which is a little less gross than the others, and my 2 yr old *liked* it, which matters.

Want to warn you that I'm posting a link to a YouTube BL thing over on the YG. And it is *not* for children's eyes/ears.







(uh... features my favorite word...


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys, what the delivery deadline for our holiday gift exchange? Did we ever sort that out?

We have a non-dairy chee4se here that I *think* is non-dairy. What's the neame of that secret dairy ingredient they all slip in there?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Megan-I don't know the delivery deadline either, but I think as long as we get it there by Christmas, it should be okay. I'm hoping since I haven't even purchased my gift yet









A couple comments on the stuff we were sharing:
Nugget: I still have a bit of a thang for a guy I never dated in high school, too!
TurboC: I am also a Melaleuca customer and feel the same way about the whole skin allergy thing. I've had no probs since I use their stuff.

Ummmm...I guess that's it on those. I love reading everyone's stuff, though.

Told the family today that we're expecting! I feel a little weird doing it so early, but last time we told them with G, I was feeling so icky by the time we shared the news that I really didn't want to talk about it on the phone. So, we took a chance and decided to share before the ickies set in. Though my mom said she didn't feel as bad with subsequent pgs., so maybe there's hope.

Okay, gotta get laundry.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jacqueline, the pregnancy with Amara was polar opposite from Sol's. Much, much better. Hope yours is too.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Had to teach yesterday at the Red Cross to be evaluated before I do it on my own for my company. The evaluator wrote on the form that I was the best beginning instructor he'd seen in 10 years. Awe, shucks. Dh has been bragging bout this to anyone in the company who'll listen (which makes me a little embarrassed, but it's so sweet of him). Course, my dad's reaction was "You'd better be. You WERE a classroom teacher, so you're not really a beginning instructor. True.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I LOVE to my kids tylenol because it takes away their pain. Right now I would like to give them valium but that is harder.

My whole diatribe was not aobut makingyou feel bad about giving the abx, because I think there are times when it is called for, and I was simply trying to delineate the times that they are. And if R is responding to the abx, you know it was bacterial. Plus two hellish nights is probably indicative too. Plus sometimes you just really want to DO SOMETHING!

OK, J is just whining and fussing in her bed so I will go check on her but I think she is just overtired. Tuesdays are like that.

We are waiting for Sinterklaas (Dutch Santa) tonight. Set out our show and everything.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wait, Dutch Santas come now? Does Sinterklaas know that I am one fourth Dutch? Does it count for anything?

Fern, rock on YOU for being a good teacher!! I am so proud of you!!!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

we are waiting for St. Nicholas to visit our house, too, nuggets. i told Marek to get his shoes, go get a paper towel from daddy and wipe them clean and then put them on the windowsill behind the curtains in the front room. must wrap a little gift now.

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
we are waiting for St. Nicholas to visit our house, too, nuggets. i told Marek to get his shoes, go get a paper towel from daddy and wipe them clean and then put them on the windowsill behind the curtains in the front room. must wrap a little gift now.

~claudia

Oh wow! I need to brush up on my myths!







I didn't know St. Nicholas and Sinterklaas come now! I've been to Amsterdam...does that count for anything??








Miss Juice, I hope I'm not sounding like a terrible "mainstream" "non-vegan druggie" mama for giving Rowan the abx. I wasn't sure how to take what you said (*tylenol* in the asteriks), so forgive me.







I realize that even opening this can o' worms a crack can make it explode in my face...just know that I'm not *totally* ignorant, I swear!







:
I don't know why it matters so much to me...I worry so much about talking about things at MDC, hence why I stay in this thread more often than not. I don't need the judgement, I judge myself harshest of all!
Anyway, no worries, I know I'm nuts.







I'll be better after I've had my coffee.

*sigh* This has been a rough week, I worked till late last night, I still haven't had my coffee, and my friend and I are having a playdate instead of our regular trade because her own kid had a bad reaction (to abx!







GO figure) and so I don't get any free time today. I'm feeling all insecure. Hehe. Good thing I have a psych appointment this evening. I think I can use it.









Have a good day, mamas.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
Oh wow! I need to brush up on my myths!







I didn't know St. Nicholas and Sinterklaas come now!

What do you mean MYTHS!!!!!?









Renae, I admit that I give Eleanor Tylenol - sometimes just to make myself feel better for having done something. Whenever Eleanor is sick she askes for "purpull med-sin" and Alison and I compose funny letters to honor the fact that with it magically she will sleep...

Dear Mr. Tylenol. I love you. My love for you would scare you. My next child will be named something appropriate, but we'll call him/her Tylenol or Tyllie as a nick name. Such is our love.
or
Dear Mr. Tylenol, when can you move in with us?

Don't feel judged, sweetpea. We all do what we think is best for our situation.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

Miss Juice, I hope I'm not sounding like a terrible "mainstream" "non-vegan druggie" mama for giving Rowan the abx. I wasn't sure how to take what you said (*tylenol* in the asteriks), so forgive me.







I realize that even opening this can o' worms a crack can make it explode in my face...just know that I'm not *totally* ignorant, I swear!







:
I don't know why it matters so much to me...I worry so much about talking about things at MDC, hence why I stay in this thread more often than not. I don't need the judgement, I judge myself harshest of all!
Anyway, no worries, I know I'm nuts.







I'll be better after I've had my coffee.

*sigh* This has been a rough week, I worked till late last night, I still haven't had my coffee, and my friend and I are having a playdate instead of our regular trade because her own kid had a bad reaction (to abx!







GO figure) and so I don't get any free time today. I'm feeling all insecure. Hehe. Good thing I have a psych appointment this evening. I think I can use it.









Have a good day, mamas.

I suppose I should have said *tylenol* so you'd know I was whispering







I have to whisper so the crunchy mamas don't kick me out of the club. Also I have to whisper because chiropractors are not supposed to give their children anything, ever, under any circumstances, even if nobody's slept in two days. Mama, I would never judge you for taking care of your baby. Never. I'm sorry if anything I said came off that way!

I had to have dd2 (my maybaby) on abx for the first 6 months of her life. I hated it. But I did it. I'm not going to throw tomatoes at anyone for having to make a difficult choice. (and I really really really wouldn't come barging in here, this wonderful thread-home you have, and toss judgement around when you've all been so warm and welcoming!)

Been a rough week around here, too. Coffee makes everything better.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

But what would REALLY make everything better would be if the Laundry Fairy would get off her duff and fold all this stuff so I don't have to pick through baskets looking for socks every morning.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
But what would REALLY make everything better would be if the Laundry Fairy would get off her duff and fold all this stuff so I don't have to pick through baskets looking for socks every morning.

Send her over here when she's done at your place. She's really been slacking and I've got a bone to pick with her.









Headache. Need coffee. More Later.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Stop all this coffee talk. If I even so much as look at a cup o' coffee, E threatens no nap for days. My girlies are so sensitive to it and it suxors. blah.

Renae--we're on the daily abx gig here so ha...10-14 days worth is nuthin'! *hugs* There's a time and a place for them and it sounds like he was really suffering. Sorry the trade is a no go!

We had our first morning of C insisting on dressing herself to get out the door. I convinced her that too small capris and a tee shirt might be a little cold so we wound up with khakis a turtleneck and a sun dress over the top and a size 50 hanna coat on upside down







oh my! And then she wanted to pick out clothes for E...

Last of the Christmas shopping is DONE! as of this morning. 9am is the perfect time to shop in case you're wondering. DH is playing hooky from work tomorrow afternoon so we can get our tree.









Sarah--how'd the project/presentation thingy go?

FF--way to go!! I knew you'd do great!







on your dad's comment...I guess he's right!

Jacquie--fun on telling the fam! We told them earlier with E too even though we weren't planning on it. I had much less of the m/s with E so I so totally thought that meant boy--ha!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hm. WRT to the holiday gifts, did we have a database for addresses? I think my recipient (!!!who who who!!!) is on the YG for another exchange thing but what if she's not? Did we already cover this and I am coming into class late again?

Laundry Fairy should be coming here in about a half hour so she might be late gettin' to y'all's houses. Yes, I said y'all. Then made it a possessive pronoun. It's my right, dangit. As a matter of fact, LFairy is the reason the clothes are in their respective places at all--sorted by genre--and FOLDED NEATLY. Then, I come in, wear something, change my mind, put it back haphazardly. I am genetically programmed to make messes, I'm sure of it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am thinking about Sherri. SHERRI!!
wHERE are you? Spotty internet?

Because a friend of mine recently flew to France to an osteopath o'er there who does urogenital manipulation (all about fixin the privates, ladies) because after her daughter's birth her parts never went back to their respective places. So I am thinking more and more about osteopathy, which I know very little about. Friend says it's all about putting the organs in their proper places, or some such.

And I still haven't seen your porch.

I decided yesterday to do a little christmas, right this very minute, okay maybe another minute, anyway I have never done christmas really. I have always been the child at christmas, and this year is my first christmas in mexico (I always went back the last 4 years). So I'm going to do a little something. Which brings me to Heather.

Because as I imagined my first perfect christmas-as-santa, I imagined cozily knitted little stockings, which I get to fill (my first time!!!!), with the little names "Sol" and "Amara" on them. Heather, are you hearing this? GAWDS I wish you had me as secret santita! And that you had lots of free time, and desire, to knit up some stockins. I could send the Laundry Fairy your way to get that householding biz out of the way.









And Lisa I've been thinking of you because I have dug up the mix you made summer 05 and am LOVING it. I think we should do another mix exchange next year.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---







perhaps if I start knitting now in my spare time you might have them for three kings day! I would totally do a wife swap for them!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my coworker had strep thanksgiving week and her 3yo came down with it friday. the ped said it was the worst strep he has seen in a 3yo in YEARZZZZZZ. so watch out pdx mamas there is some virulent strep going round.

children's motrin is my love of choice







it got us through all the teething.

my first love lives in thailand. i think i would still have a thing for him if we ever met face to face again









my MIL is here so we had a pseudo christmas and opened a few of her presents last night. who knew we were even on some sort of proper date??????? i want to know more about siinterklauus too. i've been to holland twice. looooooove it.

your dh should rightfully brag about you fiddle







what a GREAT compliment!

i hope sarah's presentation went well

jacquie - i hope the sickies avoid you completely. i feel 1000% better these days. i haven't even had a migraine this week. yayhooo. and this thang is poochin out there. only 3 pairs of nonmaternity pants are still in my roster...2 of them were too big normally. my favorite part of pregnancy??? the SEXY DREAMS!!! i told dh i thought my sex drive was coming back and he said 'where you drivin it????'







:







: he freaks where there are '3' of us


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Dudes, tylenol is no big baddie drug. I *freely* admit giving it to Lily when she needs it - read: ear pain, sore throat. I give her teething tablets AND motrin when she's teething (hope we're done with that, actually, but I haven't gotten a finger back in the back for a while now). Anyway, IMO those drugs, used conservatively, are fine. FINE. And now that I am a real nurse I can give you all this advice.














Albeit a very crunchy nurse. My point, actually, was to make Renae feel better.









Anyway, the presentation went well. Thanks all for asking. That was my really big thing due, but now I have three exams left. Two today and one tomorrow.







: But the two today are online, at-home dealies so I am ensconced at home in my slippers with my big ol' triple americano (sorry Heather) so it's all good.

I was thinking the deadline for the gifts would be Christmas. No stress.







And Elsanne, all the addresses are in the new database; I just checked.

Sooo what else. Oh yes, good job, Fiddle! You are a great teacher.









And I REALLY need the laundry fairy. I have run out of baskets for the unfolded stuff and have started using paper bags.







: <--- (kind of like that, but for the laundry).









OK, off to do my exams. Happy Wednesday to all!

Sarah


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Been a rough week around here, too. Coffee makes everything better.

I though Chiropracters didn't drink coffee.








Mine told me that if I came more often I wouldn't need it. I pointed out he does not have kids. Besides, I like to feel wired like that.








Sorry HF

I think the laundry fairy went to Holland. Maybe she is at the north Pole. She is certainly not here...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Perhaps, elseanne, you are thinking of me because you have MY NAME for the exchange?







As far as osteopaths are concerned, they pride themselves on treating the whole patient, not just their symptoms. They listen to the symtoms yo umay be having, and then relate them to the whole patient, there may be a bigger problem underlying than just a sore elbow or something. Now there are many a'DO who don't abide by this policy, but the good ones do. They are also trained to do OMT (Osteopathic Manipulative Therapy) where they can crack your back and do craniosacral and all that jazz. Again, some practice this, but many don't. My dh does, and I'm always pestering him to crack my back. Wanna know the slogan for the American Osteopathic Association? Their initials are DO instead of MD (Doctor of Osteopathy). Get this, "Just D.O. it!







pretty catchy, eh?







end psa









Porch pictures coming. Just got the wreath up last night, so now I think it's complete. I'll snap some pics when I go out later to pick up Sarah from skool.

Still slurping down the coffee, Sarah? Glad you got your big presntation outta the way! I'm sure you'll ace your exams, you RN you.

Fiddle so proud I know the best beginner CPR instructor ever! Congrats! How you feeling these days? You're getting close.

Els, how 'bout an update on your garlic free nether regions?









Renae, how's the little dude? I hope he's on the mend!

Tylenol is given freely 'round these parts too! Personally I'm a fan of Motrin.

lisa-so glad you are digging your new digs! Its such a pain to move, but often so so worth it.

Jacqueline-how did everyone react to your news? I'm so excited for you! Seems we have lots of gestating mamas on this thread lately!

Put up the ol' Christmas tree last night. Dh did his annual run to the store because he ran out of lights, just like he does every. single. year. I have no idea how our fuses don't blow with the sheer amount of lights he puts on our tree. Maybe I'll take a picture of my Christmas in New Englad village I put up on our mantle. It was given to me by my IL's about five years ago, but I've never had an appropriate place to put it until this year.

Toodles Poodles!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

The laundry fairy is chained to my washer (remember the bad poo day? that got us behind--oh ha ha! unintended







), and she's slacking off, so don't expect to see her soon.

Coffee *does* make everything better.

Yea to our super student and our super teacher.









While we're on tylenol confessions...
I don't have any problem giving it, either (I don't think it's a good idea to e.g. just *give it* on a regular basis if your child is having trouble sleeping, but I know *none* of us do that). I was struggling with whether to give it or not for teething pain to T when he was a baby, and a good friend (who'd been an amazing nicu nurse for many yrs at Children's Hospital Oakland) told me this: "If you were dealing with an older child--not a baby--who was in pain, you wouldn't think for a *minute* about it... you'd want to do something for that child's pain. As long as you're giving the correct amount at appropriate times, do NOT worry about using it." So I don't. (She also said that she thought "folk remedies" like rubbing brandy on the gums could be dangerous, and I agree... tylenol seems safer than strong alcohol, *and* you know how much you're giving!) And for the record... Hyland's Teething Tablets have never done ANYTHING for any of my kids when teething (but do I still have some? yes....). Yeah, I think that motrin is actually a little better than tylenol for teething (I learned that with Z and his heinous molars, which thankfully are all here now).

And I'll see your confession bid and raise you... I'll admit that bleach is in my cleaning arsenal. I don't use very much, and I don't use it very often (a gallon will last at *least* a couple of years), but it's just so effective at killing things (like rotavirus) and getting rid of stains (like in our sometimes nasty kitchen sink). The environmentalist in me cringes, but the microbiologist in me feels better having it around "just in case."

Any other confessions?

I enjoyed the 5 questions, and I thought I'd throw out a few.

(1) What's your favorite color? (A few people told us this one.)

(2) What's your *least* favorite? Why? (on both) (I expect much discussion of auras, crystals, birthstones, and crunchy reasons)

(3) What are you most afraid of? (I'm in a discussion group that covered this Monday night, and it was really interesting...)

(4) What's your favorite kind of cookie? (I'll admit, I'm thinking about all the yummy Xmas stuff that I will not be getting to eat, boo hoo, but I guess my thighs will thank me.)

(5) If you could do a Warren Buffet/Bill Gates kind of thing (donate a huge amount of money to charity and/or start your own "do good" type foundation), what would you do?

Mix of the deep and the shallow...









One last thing... recent nutty dream: I'm walking down the street, see a balding man who is nursing a baby. He's wearing a periwinkle polo shirt and a badly fitting nursing bra...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

1) fave: yellow...my first fave color and I still remember my K teacher asking us to pick our favorite (for some coloring project or something) and then telling me I couldn't pick yellow ...I think because it wouldn't show up enough on oaktag? (more than you all or y'all needed to know!)

(2) least: blue because it's boring

(3) What are you most afraid of? decluttering...well that would be my day to day fear. I have the hardest time parting with things for many and sundry reasons. Though I did recently just plow through our attic space and come up with 10+ bags o' trash. Have many other diapering/baby things that need to find new homes too.

(4) Cookie: Something ooey gooey with lots of warm choco chips or any christmas cookie (chocolate crinkle, gingerbread, sugar cookie...)

(5) Hmmmm....I wouldn't know where to start...probably something in the city...a healthcare initiative or parenting/childcare program of some sort???

Need your answers! (oh and just peeked at the bloggy and the new one of Z is precious!! We love our megablocks too!)


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

1.Favorite color orange because it is warm and sassy (like me!)
2.Least favorite color purple because it is so overdone in the lesbian world
3.Greatest fear is that I will never become a midwife (because of money, time, failed dreams issues)
4.I love gingerbread cookies that have just the right chewiness to softness ratio.
5.I would start a foundation to support reproductive choices worldwide (abortion prevention and access, contraception, natural birth and well-woman/baby/family type stuff, STDs and particularly HIV advocacy, etc. all through a bookstore/teahouse/hangout place for women to gather and get support without being uppity and privileged. Sounds totally possible, eh?

Oh, and I use bleach in every load of diapers.







: It is the only thing that prevented the prefolds from getting super crazy ammonia smelly as soon as they are wet.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

will read recent posts later, but choked up over the news about the missing dad James Kim, whose body was located about an hour ago... hug all your loved ones today, mamas...







James Kim

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

sad about james kim too. i'm glad they found him though so the wondering is over. gone without a trace is harder to deal with

1) fave color green. certain colors of green. i hate that dark preppy ralph lauren green. i like bright grass or lighter color greens. and i like the olive realm.

2) least favorite purple. and not because it is overdone in lesbian circles. i just don't like it. (overdone in hippy circles too i think.) i'm talkin purple purple...i do like lavender. purple happens to be my work's color. i have purple and grey business cards







and logo wear.

3) greatest fear. car crashes. unreasonable fear about it.

4) hmm. molasses cookies. or butter thumbprints with a blob of jam.

5) i would want to help women seeking asylum from abuse/back-to-work rehab type places. birth control education/access for teens. and science education for girls elementary school through high school.

i love the confessions. i HATE the smell of bleach. it gives me the gag reflex but i do use it in my toilet bowl. i cleaned my entire bathroom (walls, floor, ceiling) with ammonia (diluted) last time i was pregnant. i haven't opened the ammonia since then so this is not a normal urge for me. (see i was crazy with nesting). BUT we had lived there 5 years and bathrooms get that sticky vaporized shampoo buildup on the ceiling. touch it...and you will see


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, *here* is a confession... the boys are playing together, quietly, nicely, in their room, and I should be unchaining the laundry fairy, but here I am!!! (I *am* nak, though, so I'm doing *something*







)









I *hate* the smell of bleach, too, and even worse is if I spill and accidentally get some on my skin. ewwww.... But still, I use it. We have some mildew in our shower that I want to clean up, and I draw the line at using the bleach there (because I don't want to breathe that crap in when I'm showering...). Any suggestions????

(1) I like blue (and it's because when I was 4 or so, I asked my mom what *her* favorite color was, and so of course, that became mine







). But I'm pretty fond of green, too.

(2) I think y'all know I pretty much *loathe* pink.







I guess I see it as a powerless color? Hmm.

(3) I guess my dual fears are not getting everything done and not amounting to much (when I thought I might have had cancer when I was pg with Z, those were the 2 things running through my head, right after worrying that T wouldn't have a mommy). And the NGED is on a daily basis and a "life scale" basis.









(4) Non-Christmas, I like oatmeal raisin cookies. Xmas, I like gingery things, esp. good gingerbread and molassy things. Strangely, I'm very picky about baked chocolate things. It has to be VERY chocolate-y, and not too caky/dry. (Goo is the word.)

(5) There's a local guy who came into a pile of money, and so he started his own foundation. So his job is now funding all of his favorite causes. That seems like a really cool way to spend one's time (and money). [random thought... I think the Grameen Bank is one of the best ideas I've ever heard of.] I would want to do something related to women and children (probably prenatal-age 5 or so... really vulnerable phases). Too many small children still die over things that are relatively cheap to fix (but logistically difficult).. water, sanitation, etc. Education for women is a big deal, too, especially because it generally helps *children* too. (It's funny how being a mom has really increased my love for all children everywhere... it's not that I was an ogre before, I guess I just wasn't as aware.)

Thanks on the photo credit.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

OK I have to talk about the Kims too. I have been thinking about James all day and didn't know his body was found. But in the back of my mind, I have been asking him, "WHY did you go off the road? You were only 30 miles outside of Grants Pass. You could have walked that. Oh please, please be ok." I am so sorry he didn't make it.

Saturday when I read the paper I was all jaded and like, "why are these friends and family spending so much $ on private search and rescue? They are most likely all dead down a ravine. I mean, they had cell phones and know one has heard from them in a week." And then they were found and I just cried at my own cynicism, and in thankfulness that the family and friends held out hope. And what REALLY made me bawl is how the mom and kids survived: she drank melted snow and NURSED her 4yr old and 7mo. It's all too much for a pregnant momma to take. I'm glad too that at least he was found, and they can say goodbye. But what a horrible end to a family vacation.

On a lighter note:
1. Periwinkle. It just makes me feel really happy inside. We once lived near a huge periwinkle house, and though I'd probably never have the guts to do that myself, I'm glad someone in the world does.








2. That bright greenish-yellowish color. Just hate it.
3. Something happening to my kid(s)
4. Oatmeal raisin chocolate chip. Yummmmmmmmmmm.
5. Actually, I'd spend some of the money on child care and getting my family in a good financial situation, then I'd donate all my time and the rest of my money to Watoto wa Dunia (I used to be their treasurer), making sure they have good infrastructure/capacity, so that they could expand their programs helping women/children/aids victims in Kenya.

Should be ballancing my checkbook. Probably will lie down and read a book.







Ta ta


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i love pink. maybe too much. hot pink n black - oh yes. and soft pink like the soft angora socks i'm wearing today which feel luxurious









ew yeah bleach on the fingers feels GROSS. does vinegar kill mildew? i definitely fight mildew with bleach. if you rinse rinse rinse you should rinse it all away before you'd breathe it. but maybe vinegar works just as well. i clean poo in the little potty with a water/bleach/mrs meyers clean day mixture in a spray bottle. i want it to kill poop particles and but not smell like *just* bleach.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

1. My favorite color is purple. I tried finding another favorite color in my 20s because I felt purple was too overused in healing circles (which is something else you don't know about me....I'm one of those hippy dippy alt. healing people). But, I really feel it's a good color for me, so I went with it.

2. Lease favorite color: puke green. For obvious reasons.

3. Fears: anything happening to Gabriel (and now the little bean inside). That just makes me shudder to write it.

4. Cookies: I am a huge cookie monster, so pretty much any cookie is loved by moi. Favorites would have to be chocolate chip (esp. with lots of chips and chewy, slightly underbaked); oatmeal chocolate chip; Snickerdoodle (I think this might be a regional cookie, but it's basically like a sugar cookie rolled in cinnamon/sugar, except the cookie has cream of tartar in it, so it has more bite than a sugar cookie; and my mom's sugar cookie cutouts that I make every Christmas (and often Valentine's...and Easter...and Halloween!)

5. If I had lots of money to give away: Gee, this is tough. I have been involved with so many great organizations over the past 10 years through the outreach stuff we've done with various churches--mostly involving work with Hispanic immigrants. I'd have to make a list of all of them and designate accordingly.

Good questions! I don't use bleach...this Melaleuca stuff works great without bleach (I sound like an ad







) But, I really haven't needed it here. Though, in Texas, it would have helped with the awful mildew. I also don't use Tylenol or Motrin for G only because he tends to throw it up so it doesn't really do any good. We have a homeopathic kit that has really, really worked well (and Hyland's teething tabs are weak compared to the kit I've got!). Though, if I didn't think he'd hurl it back at me, I'd probably give it to him more!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

1) I really like purple, and green, and pink.







I'm also digging orange lately. I dunno, it's hard to pick a favorite. I just love *color* in general (as opposed to black/brown)...if I accidentally put on a drab outfit I feel out of sorts all day.

(2) So yeah, I guess brown. Although a rich, earthy brown with flecks of gold/red is nice.







And chartreuse is pretty nasty by itself. Anything neon. Navy looks horrid on me - brings out the circles under my eyes.

(3) Something happening to Lily or Nat. Hands down. For myself, I think drowning.

(4) Homebaked, I'd say a robust chocolate chip nut concoction. Also these awesome pecan fluff things my mom and I always make at Christmas - basically egg whites, brown sugar, and pecans.







From a box: Girl Scout Thin Mints, closely followed by Double Stuff Oreos.

(5) I'm gonna have to agree with Lisa and say a reproductive healthcare/contraception outfit. Whenever we have money to give I donate to Planned Parenthood.

I use bleach super sparingly. I think we've had one gallon the entire time we've lived together. Probably not too safe transporting that stuff across state lines.







I only use it on the bathtub rubber mat thingy and other mold-y problem areas. MIL left some nasty bleach bathroom cleaner spray stuff here when she left and I use it ~ once a month on the countertops and cutting boards. When it's empty I won't buy anymore, though. Usually use vinegar for stuff like that.

Went out to tea at the Heathman this afternoon - yum! For you non-PDXers, that's a supah ritzy hotel downtown that serves a snobby holiday tea every year. Crustless cress sandwiches, goat cheese crostini, and scones with marscapone, oh my! Then I came home and had canned soup and cheese toast with the fam.









Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Gaaaah! I am beside myself with a new idea!!!

I have just run into a fabulous opportunity, and I will have more houses than I can handle (to manage)--but anyway my latest & greatest is a HUGE MONGO enormous house with big rooms etcetera, out in the country about 10 min outside of town, and the owner wants to rent it for retreats, family reunions, weddings, etc. and just now, reading our thread the thought occurred to me--as it is occurring to you--

I have our place! Who is signing up???

Okay, it's expensive, but between the families coming I do believe it could totally be reasonable. Like any other big-ass vacation home in a cool spot. If anyone takes this minutely seriously let's chat on YG. And I bet he'd swing us a dealypoo because, after all, I AM the manager!!

There would, of course, be a maid and a cook thrown in. Swimming pool. Amazing views & sunsets. Yoga on the patio. Right by the hot springs.

More later but I'm all amped about this!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 









I though Chiropracters didn't drink coffee. 








Mine told me that if I came more often I wouldn't need it. I pointed out he does not have kids. Besides, I like to feel wired like that.








Sorry HF

I think the laundry fairy went to Holland. Maybe she is at the north Pole. She is certainly not here...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
The laundry fairy is chained to my washer (remember the bad poo day? that got us behind--oh ha ha! unintended







), and she's slacking off, so don't expect to see her soon.

Coffee *does* make everything better.

Yea to our super student and our super teacher.









While we're on tylenol confessions...
I don't have any problem giving it, either (I don't think it's a good idea to e.g. just *give it* on a regular basis if your child is having trouble sleeping, but I know *none* of us do that). I was struggling with whether to give it or not for teething pain to T when he was a baby, and a good friend (who'd been an amazing nicu nurse for many yrs at Children's Hospital Oakland) told me this: "If you were dealing with an older child--not a baby--who was in pain, you wouldn't think for a *minute* about it... you'd want to do something for that child's pain. As long as you're giving the correct amount at appropriate times, do NOT worry about using it." So I don't. (She also said that she thought "folk remedies" like rubbing brandy on the gums could be dangerous, and I agree... tylenol seems safer than strong alcohol, *and* you know how much you're giving!) And for the record... Hyland's Teething Tablets have never done ANYTHING for any of my kids when teething (but do I still have some? yes....). Yeah, I think that motrin is actually a little better than tylenol for teething (I learned that with Z and his heinous molars, which thankfully are all here now).

And I'll see your confession bid and raise you... I'll admit that bleach is in my cleaning arsenal. I don't use very much, and I don't use it very often (a gallon will last at *least* a couple of years), but it's just so effective at killing things (like rotavirus) and getting rid of stains (like in our sometimes nasty kitchen sink). The environmentalist in me cringes, but the microbiologist in me feels better having it around "just in case."

Any other confessions?

I enjoyed the 5 questions, and I thought I'd throw out a few.

(1) What's your favorite color? (A few people told us this one.)

(2) What's your *least* favorite? Why? (on both) (I expect much discussion of auras, crystals, birthstones, and crunchy reasons)

(3) What are you most afraid of? (I'm in a discussion group that covered this Monday night, and it was really interesting...)

(4) What's your favorite kind of cookie? (I'll admit, I'm thinking about all the yummy Xmas stuff that I will not be getting to eat, boo hoo, but I guess my thighs will thank me.)

(5) If you could do a Warren Buffet/Bill Gates kind of thing (donate a huge amount of money to charity and/or start your own "do good" type foundation), what would you do?

Mix of the deep and the shallow...









One last thing... recent nutty dream: I'm walking down the street, see a balding man who is nursing a baby. He's wearing a periwinkle polo shirt and a badly fitting nursing bra...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I meant to reply to the above posts but was overcome by new-ideaness.

Bad mama confessions: I have nursed while driving. Sol is often not in a carseat. Actually, I have taken her carseat out of the car. BAD! I need to re-train her because we're goin' stateside in January...

*I know the above is shocking to u.s. sensibilities...please love me anyway!*

I like feeling wired on coffee too, NuggetsmomJacq.

Tomorrow starts a bellydance course I'm teaching here in town. Super excited 'bout it. 3 days, 3 hrs a day.

Fave color: purple and pink. I am thinking sunset shades.

Not-so-fave: hm. Neon is pretty ghastly.

Fear: Failure. Permanent injury. Being unlovable.

Cookie: soft, chewy choc chip with nuts. Peanut butter too.

Money to donate: I would love to dump a huge bill in the hands of the old women beggars that are down here. I would create grant opportunities for youth--ie, people who have great ideas on programs for inner city youth development. Funnel money toward women in need in any capacity.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Favorite color - blue. Manganese blue since it is so transparent. But I also like Quinacridone Rose and Lately Quinacridone Gold deep
Least favorite color - Indian Red or else Yellow Ochre. They make the colors just muddy
Cookie -Coconut cranberry chews
Fear - besides my children not outliving me, or them growing up without me, My fear would be that I wouldn't be able to get a job if I had to
Money to Donate-The no child left behind ready to learn grants...







:














: seriously though - some sort of educational type place-maybe I would set up my own school that was like a homeschool only not really. Or otherwise I would build an assisted living center for people with head and spinal cord injuries where they could live in various degrees of independance but even the people with few abilities could go to the central community center and hang out and play games and whatever.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Rowan is indeed on the mend, he's sleeping a million times (okay, not a million but MUCH) better than he had been over the weekend, and I haven't even HAD to give him the motrin that is our standby for pain around here!
Tylenol doesn't work for us, never worked for me, I'm an advil girl when I need it, honestly I'm all about the Excedrin migraine but I haven't had it since before I was pregnant (and since we started seeing a chiro I haven't had many migraines!







), since there's aspirin in it and I'm paranoid.








So yeah, during those rough teething times, we used Hyland's and when that didn't work, Motrin.
Miss Juice, I really didn't think you were judging me, I was just feeling insecure.







Thank you for clarifying. It's just been a rough week. My doc upped my Prozac yesterday because I actually ASKED her to for the winter months.








I also need to seek some yoga or pilates or some sort of meditative exercise. I think it'll help. Too bad I don't have the $$$ for it! ugh.

The James Kim story is SO sad.







All of it is.







for him and his family.

ELSANNE! OMG your idea RULES! Sorry for all the all-caps, but YAY! Let's discuss in the YG!

And now, because I have some work to do and here, *I* am the laundry fairy (and the dish, diaper, vaccuum, cat-puke-cleaning, dusting, you-name-it fairy!!) I will leave you with some questions answered:

(1) My favorite colors are black (I'm so goth!), dark reds and greens, orange, and even though it's overused in lots of circles, purples. I also like blues with greys in them. Pinks too, depending on what sorts of pinks.
I like LOTS of colors! Hee. Good colors make me feel just...awesome.

(2) Least favorites, I have to say anything neon (though they do have their place, say, the *80's*!







) chartreuse/yellow-green, and puke greens and muddy browns. They just make me feel icky. Sorry I don't have any crunchy reasons for this! *grin*

(3) I don't even want to say what I'm MOST afraid of, but it's anything happening to Rowan (or DH--but mostly Rowan. DH feels the same way). I am now spitting on the ground and knocking on wood and doing whatever I can to not bring anything upon us!








For myself, I also have a fear of car crashes.

(4) I don't eat cookies as much as you might think, given how often I've had to bake them lately...but I have to say my chocolate chip/cashew butter/walnut cookies rule.








I also like a good gingery cookie at holiday-time, and for packaged cookies, I dig me some Oreos (oh man, I haven't had one in AGES!







) Those coconut delites (used to be called Samoas) from the Girl Scouts rank high up there too.

(5) I would definitely have to give a huge chunk of money to Planned Parenthood or some other really pro-choice-pro-woman group out there. It's the first one that comes to mind and I too gvie a bit when we can, usually to PP. Also giving money to an organization that helps victims of domestic violence is high up there.

Okay, babe is still sleeping







:, I am almost done with my coffee, and I have an email to write to a friend in California. I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
I have an email to write to a friend in California. I hope you all have a wonderful day!









Oooh, it is me?







I am glad that Rowan is feeling better!

Els - I like your idea too (!!!!), but timing is everything with all these new babies coming in our group.

Fiddle- Alison has said the same things about the James Kim family. She has taken it really hard (particularly the nursing the kids part) and had a couple of times that she had to hide from her class because she would get weepy. I agree that it must be a relief to know - but oh so unbelievably tragic.

I am loving how everyone is discribing the fave/least fave colors. Just lovely.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

How IS Allison? I have been thinking about her lately, remembering that our due dates are fairly close. I have been wondering if she is before or after me (I'm early February, and no one is gonna pry the actual date outta me- ha! even dh found out by accident at the ultrasound). I've also been wondering if she's gettin HUGE like me and how it is to be teaching right now. Last time I taught till about a month before L was due, and I remember at the end I had to have the kids come up to me cause I just couldn't circulate around the classroom anymore. Tell her I'm sending many wonderful thoughts her way.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

The cookie descriptions are making me hungry. I forgot that I really like PB cookies, but I just don't eat them anymore because it's hard to find/make a good vegan one. Coconut cranberry sounds right up my alley.









If we're talking colors we *wear*, I'm afraid that I will disappoint many of you, because I wear a lot of brown, black, and navy blue--not all together!







(Brown and navy especially just work well with my coloring, I guess.) I am definitely an "autumn."







Color Me Batty.

I know this is a little nutty







:, but I used to be totally OBSESSED about dh or one of the kids dying. (I guess because dh's dad died young, and so did my brother, my mother's brother, my grandmother's brother.) It's *progress* for me to have moved beyond that.

We are in the middle of watching The Hours. Whoa. What a moody movie. I'm enjoying it, but boy, it really gets into the head of a depressed person. I have a sinking feeling, though, that everyone will kill themselves in the end. Another moody movie I have enjoyed is Blue... I saw it not long after my brother died, and I thought, "Yeah, that's pretty much exactly what grief feels like." And on *that* cheerful note, I am positive that it's time to see TBL again (especially after that thing I posted on the YG). But dude, I loves me a good heavy movie.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
Favorite color - blue. Manganese blue since it is so transparent. But I also like Quinacridone Rose and Lately Quinacridone Gold deep

I don't know what quinacridone is







: but it sounds very interesting. Of course, I used to think the same about Chartreuse, but then found out I hated it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I know this is a little nutty







:, but I used to be totally OBSESSED about dh or one of the kids dying. (I guess because dh's dad died young, and so did my brother, my mother's brother, my grandmother's brother.) It's *progress* for me to have moved beyond that.

This is my obsession as well. I try not to think about it, but it's hard. I haven't lost anyone close to me, though







Dh had a grand mal seizure when I was about 4.5 months pg with this latest baby and it rocked my world. It was, hands down, the scariest thing I have ever seen. I just don't see the world the same anymore. And of course, the Kim story is tearing me up. I do trust that I will move beyond it, but it's still so fresh.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

If I had a large sum of money to spend on others, I would pay for all of the may mamas (juice, that means you, too!







) and their families to attend The MMF Retreat 2007.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I don't know what quinacridone is







: but it sounds very interesting.

Nuggets is an artiste getting all technical on us - bless her painter heart. Besides her colors, I pride myself on the fact that I actually know all the colors you listed.

Fiddlefernitude-Alison is doing really well. She's had a totally normal pregnancy and is doing fab. She wants to work until the due date (late January) - there's a school schedule change that week that will make the transition easier for the kids, but that seems really pushing it to me. I went out a week prior to E's date and I thought that was just right.

Anyone do any natural pre-GBS test treatment? Alison wants to do the test. Since she doesn't want abx during labor though she'll let me herb/homeopathic her in advance of the test if I can figure out a recommended protocol.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't know lisa but that might be a good Q for the main i'm pregnant forum. i'd be curious myself because i'll do the test. or jacquie our resident herbalist should know









my dream last night: i was in england with my friend due late jan. and i think in england they won't tell you the sex even if they do a u/s (i think...or is that in australia?). so my friend and i have to go to the airport and we decide to use some x-ray machine to check our babies. you just stand in front of it and see your baby clear as day in color on a screen...pretty exciting technology. hers was a boy - side view. and mine was a boy -view looking down. later i start thinking maybe that it was the cord not the penis! and realizing that it probably was an x-ray machine and x-rays couldn't be good for the babies (still dreaming). so jasper it was. (jasper is my boy-name and i just call the baby jasper now anyway).

i don't place much weight on the dream though because a friend texted me yesterday that she found out she's carrying a boy.

now doug doesn't want to find out the sex. and he convinced me that we should so i now want to! such a conundrum. this is what happened last time with the circ. (we convinced each other to come around to each other's points). luckily this time the repurcussions don't really matter.

i worked up until birth but i sit down at my job. i can't imagine standing up for very long. sitting was making my ankles swell horrendously though so it sucked too. i am not looking forward to that part (end of pregnancy) again. i think if i had decided to pick a 'quit' date i would have sat around drumming my fingers waiting for labor. i was due may 15 and didn't go into labor until the 26th so it would have been a lot of waiting. working was actually a distraction for me







this time though i could use the time to have my last solo moments wtih isaac. i'm sure i'll work up until labor again though.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"The MMF Retreat 2007"








Yeeeeaaaah!

talk to your dhs, girls, curry a little favor...remember a) the whole family doesn't have to go, and b) you don't have to go for a whole week, and c) just git thine butts down here. I did read those responses who can't go and know that already. Wah...

Juice I hope you are considering this, even for a moment. I don't want you to think that because you haven't been "with us" this whole time you are disqualified.









"Fernitude"!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"The MMF Retreat 2007"








Yeeeeaaaah!

talk to your dhs, girls, curry a little favor...remember a) the whole family doesn't have to go, and b) you don't have to go for a whole week, and c) just git thine butts down here. I did read those responses who can't go and know that already. Wah...

Juice I hope you are considering this, even for a moment. I don't want you to think that because you haven't been "with us" this whole time you are disqualified.









"Fernitude"!!! LOVE IT!!

DH hasn't talked to me about this yet, but I am hoping he read the email. I am figuring that no matter how this works out, we're TOTALLY going! I will ask for it for a birthday gift, I will ask for ROWAN'S birthday, I will say that is the ONLY thing I want for next year! Hahaha.
Seriously though, we usually take a trip to CA once a year, and since we're not planning on that anytime soon (done with d-rama out there (remember my ex and that wedding?







), I sort of need some distance!) I am thinking this might be comparable! *grin*

Anyway, I don't have time to write much more, we gotta get ready to head out this morning to watch my friend's DS. Friday yet again! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Crazy bizzy with bellydancers in my house, bellydance workshop, and all the regular work, oh yeah and then being a mother too.

muchos besos

I am proceeding with the maymexmama plans. Wootie Hootie!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

re: kk's suggestion in the YG, I think that ya'll should definitely do Mexico, whether or not a PDX gathering also happens at some point. My reasons are...

1. PDX or Mexico. Where would MOST people rather go...








2. Fares into PDX actually tend to be expensive. Back when I used to fly, we always drove up to Seattle and flew out of there.
3. PDX seems to be a convenient stopping place for a lot of May mamas on vacation anyway, so we've been blessed many a time. I think it's Elsanne's turn.









Who knows? Maybe there'll be some crazy $99 fare and babe and I will be able to go at the last minute? I need to say I'm out to be fair and not get hopes up, but I say go ahead and set dates and set things up and then we'll see.









Glad to hear that Allison's doin awesome. I am also very curious to find out how to prep for the GBS test. Inquiring pregnant May Mamas want to know!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah pdx = boring destination for those of us who live here







i'd rather meet in CA if we were going more domestic. i know the labor day weekend date wasn't workign well for kk but i priced around that timeframe airfare for curiosity's sake and it was $670 per ticket







: i agree with ff - go ahead with the planning and i'll see what i can do. just me is a lot more doable than the whole fam but i dunno at this point. fun to think about though. i already have a major travel goal for next summer as my parents are currently building their retirement home in the sierras and i want to go stay this summer. they sold a cabin down the street that was our 'cabin' the whole time i was growing up (well, from age 7 onwards). now they are building this one which we still call the 'cabin' but it is definitely not a cabin. doug and i keep telling my parents we're packing it in and moving on down and getting jobs at vons as soon as it is done







I WISH. i'm hoping to spend a couple of weeks there this summer though since i'll be on maternity leave and all and no worky worky except baby baby/toddler toddler. i know dh won't be able to take off 2 weeks so he will be bummin

i just want an excuse to use this







because it is so freakin cute


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I don't think I replied yet, but not sure we could make it. We're doing our Maine thang in August and that's about all our vacation $$ for the year. So since that will be all paid for...come visit me there...it'll be free and beachlike!

Okay six degrees of separation here...have we mostly all met another MM? Well pdx'ers aside. I've met Maggie and Sherri and will meet Renae some one of these days. There have been bay area and pdx and CO meetups... anyone not met a may mama yet?

My confession of the day....after dinner tonight we're going on a binky hunt. Seriously, we have like six and we're down to the last one and she soooo needs it to sleep and stay asleep. vegan nuns love that I bet! Oh and when DH gets home we are ordering chinese because I am NOT cooking tonight.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I could definitely do a California meet-up some day. We could drive, and stay with friends we haven't visited in a long time cause we're po. NOT that I'm trying to distract from the Mexico thing. I definitely think ya'll should do it.

HF- enjoy your dinner.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Heather the feather - Hey, we may be up for the Miane thing. Our best friends are moving to Vermont this summer and we'll need to go visit them if I can get off work.

We can also host a California thing.

Here are my Mexico meetup prospects - Maybe. What's the schedule like on the place, Els...do we need to book it soon? It seems do-able (and oh so worth it) in my current status of finance/time but the reality of what life will be like after we pay this mortgage and have only one of us working through September is still an anxiety for me. I am blowing all my vacation time to be with the new babe. That said - I will do whatever I can to be there! It's the best idea ever hatched!!! It's the right thing to do!!! Excessive !!!

Home DSL is set up tomorrow.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a hunch that due to the U.S. holiday, we really should commit--it could easily get rented out by someone else for that date. Or, not commit. I think if 5-6 families or people could do it, it could be done. Is it ridiculous to think about any other time of year? ie, when it's cold up there?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Next December might work for me, but that's a whole year.

The September time frame works currently but I am applying for several jobs at summer camps, so it will depend on those dates.

What about Vegas over Spring Break?









I am DONE with everything for school. Double w00t w00t. So this morning I hit the mall while MIL watched Lily. Oh yeah love the mall.







Not really but it was good to get some of my shopping done...also went other places than the mall.









Now for my date with Ben and Jerry!

Sarah


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm always so late with this stuff. I can't wait to move into my new house. 10 days!

Favorite color - Periwinkle
Least favorite color - What nugget said. No- I think any color that isn't a color. I need my colors to be bold, assertive, and self-confident.
Cookie -My chocolate chip cookies. No question. I love to make Chocolate chip cookies. yummmy.
Fear - Other than the obvious, my biggest fear right now is that I will never finish my dissertation. So hard to concentrate on being academic when my school is 2000 miles away.
Money to Donate- I would give to a lobby-ing group that worked to get universal healthcare. After recent experiences with my own insurance as well as a good friends, I just don't understand why there can't be universal health care in this freaking country. Really, people. really.

Still trying for a baby. On another cycle, a hellishly long cycle, hoping that this is the one. I figured I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle and it was a serious bummer. Hopefully that gave me what I needed to prime the pump, though...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Labor Day time is a definite no can do for me--just way too much going on just before and just after. I also want to hold off committing in general, because I think money from the vacation pot may get eaten up in therapist bills.







Sorry to be so lukewarm...

Where's Sherri?

EL, sending







your way.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

haven't read all the retreat to mexico biz on the yg but it's probably out for us next year as i am already traveling to boston for an alumni leaders thing in early june and possibly to michigan for my sister's graduation in late april and then my whole fam is working on planning another big trip for spring or maybe fall 2008... if something gets set up, i will consider the timing and reevaulate then...

~c

p.s. what did/do you all do for the little tiny knife nails of a young infant on your breasts or belly? i try to keep them short but he still gets them on me and it bugs the crap outta me...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
p.s. what did/do you all do for the little tiny knife nails of a young infant on your breasts or belly? i try to keep them short but he still gets them on me and it bugs the crap outta me...

Oh, gods, I tried cutting Rowan's nails when he was tiny, and I CUT HIS FINGER.







I'm sure you remember me freaking out about that.
Anyway, that's about all I did...I refused to cut his nails for so long after that...DH had to do it.
Sorry I don't have better advice!

Well, I thought I'd have more time for a post, but DH wants me off the computer and on the couch with him, since I've been out of the house all day (working--and I have a craft faire tomorrow! Wish me luck!) so I think I will go.

Have a great rest of the weekend, mamas!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi goils--

Oh, those tiny nails can be a killer, TC! I do the same--try to keep them short and do what I can. Maybe put socks on his hands while nursing?

I am so excited about this house/center thing, and I really want to do a good job--so I am doing my homework and am going to put together a business plan of sorts for the owner. The house as such was designed and intended for his then-family (ex gf with her 2 kids) and a friend's family, with kids, to come down and enjoy with whomever else they wanted. I am really trying to root out the best audience/intention of this place, and I think it is for families to gather (versus participants of retreats) at this point.
He is willing to put more money into it but for example: does one invest in a pool table, or a wooden dance floor and mirrors? I think really honing in on the intention is the thing, to find our niche, versus the two other retreat centers here in town, while considering the owner's values and my own as manager. His values are spirituality (he envisions a group of meditators using the space), family, and art. My values are pretty similar, with dance and movement thrown in there.

I am totally gathering info here, so any thoughts on the matter are welcome. I think I might post out in the bigger pool of mdc to see if anyone has worked in a similar situation.

kiss kiss
e


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i loved those open bottom nightgowns with the hand cover flaps for the infant nails.

ohhhhhh windy and the window by my computer is SOOOO drafty. eep!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

So much going on here! The office is too cold for computer-time, so I'm shacked up in the living room trying to get stuff done before people come in and start eavesdropping on my computer talk. We move in a week, we have nothing packed, the lentil is finally settled here and we're going to shake him up all over again... and my dissertation is in a shambles. Oh, blessed New Year, please give me the courage to follow through!

And TTC: after an incredibly long, frustrating wait I finally ovulated (on day 26!) and am now in the midst of a blessedly distracted tww. I never thought I would be pleased to be waiting to pee on a stick.

I needs some garlic here, if you know what I mean. But I don't want to interfere with the baby-makin', so I'm just sitting it out, itching and grumpy. just in case.

Renae- I remember your unfortunate baby nail experience. I have a friend who did that, and she still files her daughter's nails, years later. We don't have to worry about that because the lentil chews his nails, much to our chagrin. I blame it on the move. I don't remember the nails on the belly being a problem, either. Sorry I have no pearls of wisdom about that!

I'm still here, lurking, reading YG. I have the package pretty much done for my secret pal, just a matter of finishing up little bits here and there. Yay!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

emmalola, right after I read your post last night, I started itching too. WTF?
This morning it's better but man, if I have to stick any garlic in my hoo-ha...someone is gonna answer for it!







:

So anyway, I am feeling sluggish this morning, but that's not new. My son is in the other room watching Elmo's World, also nothing new.







:
The craft fair yesterday sux0red, I paid $45 for a table, and I sold ONE THING. For FIVE DOLLARS. And it wasn't even something *I* made!!!







So I quit.
Well, not really. But I am done with craft fairs for a little while, at least until spring. Money is so tight I can't even think about listing anything on etsy.com or ebay until one of us gets paid (though I have a couple things in both places right now) and well, good thing I have that retail job!









I'm in a poopyish mood today. I hope it passes. We're supposed to have a playdate with the raisin-and-germ-free mama and her DD. I am trying to get excited about it, really!







Seriously, she can tell something is up, and I told her a little of it (at least the stuff we can actually solve) and I dunno if it helped. I think I need to just get over it and I'm trying! She keeps wanting to process. She reminds me of my ex-girlfriend.









Okay, enough of my whining. Sleep has been an issue over here, but again, NOTHING NEW!







: I don't even know what to do to keep Rowan from waking up and needing to be patted for an HOUR at least once a night anymore. DH and I are about to die, but we'll hang on for a little while longer. I wish I could hook a coffee-drip into my arm.









I think I will sign off until my pity party has ended.







Haha. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Oh! On a cute & awesome note, DH put blue lights all around the roof of Rowan's playhouse in the backyard! It looks sooooo cute! I'll take some pictures.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that sounds cute renae. i hope the poopyish feeling passes too so you can have fun. maybe you can gently get some feelings out with your friend.

i have a million things to do today so i am trying to find some motivation. lots of errands and a huge contract to review and i am going to attempt to make soap. it shouldn't be that hard but i want to do it while isaac is out school aka out of my hair. we also have no groceries and i think i have one piece of measly toast to feed him for breakfast this morning. which is all we have had lately. 'i don't want TOAST'







we are even totally out of TOILET PAPER. outta control i tell ya, mamas. and we never actually bagged our leaves. dh raked them into piles which are currently killing the lawn







: this is not surprising because i am usually the leaf-raker/bagger but today is raining and i really don't want to get out there. plus i need to go to home depot and buy a new downspout to see if this will help the water in the front corner of the basement. another thing dh *could* have done yesterday. but he worked saturday and wanted to sit on his butt and watch football day yesterday. whatcha gonna do? we went to our annual cooking baking thang at my boss' house. so actually i think we will just have cookies for breakfast









mceesarahbee when are you leaving? did you leave already???


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I have not left yet.







We fly out on Wednesday. Our flight is at noon which is so nice - don't have to get up at the asscrack of dawn.

It was good to see you and Isaac at the cake party, Jess. Sorry we left shortly after you got there.







We had been there for a while and it was pretty crazy in the beginning. Missed you, though, Claudia - was it just too much to make it into town?

Today is a big rush-around errand day for me. Luckily our nanny is coming today and tomorrow. I feel spoiled but it is oh-so-nice to run errands and wrap presents, etc. withOUT the toddler drama.

I am done with my secret gifty, too - just gotta get it in the mail!

OK, must go find out what just clattered to the floor...later, 'gators.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"asscrack of dawn"==







:

Renae, your friend wanting to "process"...mega







because I just get so sick of that. I mean, if you're in a romantic relationship and it's worth the fuss, okay, but otherwise? Come ON. Sooooo sick of "processing"...sorry 'bout that craft fair too...wah! Such a bummer. Viet does arts n crafts faires here with his artwork, and he can get sooo burned out when there are no sales.

Glad you could do errands sans toddledrama, Sarahbee. I know that joy.

Emmalola I am soooo keeping fingers crossed for you! Go, fertilization, go!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

p.s. Viet & I partied down with the pulque last night...it was fun fun fun but actually tooooooo much fun, I ended up vomiting! Demure moi just does not party 'til she pukes anymore, I swear it! I am SUCH a lightweight...but before that happened, it was mega mega mega fun! We were dancin and whoopin it up. Gotta appreciate the good parts about Viet, as they are so limited in scope.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay, Els; haven't you learned your lesson with the pulque yet?







I remember a certain incident from quite some time ago...








Of course, I have a Vegas story that DEFINITELY belongs in the YG...and it (partly) involved vomit, too.







It's TOTALLY funny NOW!
Anyway! Thanks for the thoughts and commisseration. What sort of art does Viet do?
Visit with friend went okay...she um...wow. Well, she was talking about how she FORCED her younger DD to take a bottle (she does nurse, and they used pumped bm, but she wanted to make sure she would be "free to go out, etc"







), and how that "inspired" another family to DO THE SAME THING, even after thier kid refused the bottle!







I thought I was over this, but it was SO hard not to say anything. I didn't know how to say something that wouldn't sound like "ARE YOU INSANE???"

I mean, I understand that the other family had 2 working parents, child had to take a bottle or something to get fed, but well...there are so many other options...anyway. I just didn't have the fight in me today.
She ran into a friend of mine at the store the other day and was just floored that she had never been without her younger DS (her first time shopping without either of her sons).
She told me, "Isn't her younger son like a year old now? How could she NOT be DYING to go out with her DH?? I couldn't be TRAPPED for a YEAR!!!"
I told her I could relate, and that DH and I still don't go out all that much. She doesn't get it AT ALL. But then again, she never has. *sigh*

I'm just...ack. Anyway, besides some of these things she said where I just had no idea what to say back to her, the playdate went well. Rowan and her older DD adore each other. We had lunch there, Rowan's napping (not sure how much longer, but hey) and DH will be home a bit early from work for dinner, then he has a meeting at church tonight so I am on my own with Mr. Pooperton until bedtime.









I am feeling less poopy myself, thanks, DH and I have YET to talk about "the retreat to Mexico" but I think he is pretty pro-visit, since he knows I am sad about not making it to CA in the next year or so--so more on that soon!

My pizza rolls are done (I didn't eat lunch yet;







: I have to find some fruit or something to make the pizza rolls be less terrible.







), so I am off!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I do not want to be at work today. There are just too many alluring home projects to tackle (and all this talk of running errands and going to the mall is making me wish for some down time for reals). I want to be unpacking boxes with trashy new direct tv blaring. I want to go buy a tree and wrap presents. Sigh. And really, I want to go pick up my girl from childcare and take her home to snuggle and rest. She was up until 10:30 last night (talking about not wanting the fox to come in the window again







) and was feeling pretty rough because of it this morning . Poor flea.

Kudos to Els for having a grand time with Viet and also to Renae for spending good times with your friend with which there is much to disagree.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---Renae stole my thoughts...have you learned nothing about the ways of the pulque? Pulque in/pulque out!







Glad other activities were enjoyable!









Renae---perhaps then this is jsut the kind of friendship to nurture just enough so Rowan can have a friend to play with. I'm wondering now if I don't need to get over myself and my







: at some of the moms around here just so C can have more buddies.

Okay...I need suggestions for what to take to the LLL potluck holiday thingy on Wednesday. There are a mix of 1ish and 2ish toddlers so I'm thinking cookies? Or what? I'm so not into the healthy/whole foods holiday snacking if ykwim! help!

Lisa--ah...wish you could get the snuggly downtime with E to enjoy the new digs! May the work week speed by!

hehe...Sarah said asscrack....have a great trip!!!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather-

Oatmeal-raisin cookies? Or oatmeal-nutbutter no-bake mounds? Did I send back your Super Baby Food book? 'Cause there are some really yummy-sounding no-bake cookie recipes in there, IIRC. Or how about date bars - they're remotely healthy and darn good.

Renae, I totally hear you about the mama friends who you don't agree with. It's hard. I honestly have a really hard time hanging out with people who do CIO, etc. even if I really like them otherwise. Bottles for working mamas I'm ok with, but CIO, early weaning, overnight babysitters at 2 months, etc. - those things are hard to take with a nod and a smile.

The family we have our nannyshare with is totally cool, and I really like them, but at the first interview I was a little scared because, well, you know, first impressions. The mama was wearing designer everything and had her hair blown out, you know what I mean (no offense to those of you who wear designer clothes and have their hair blown out - it's just not exactly my style, kwim). ANYWAY. So we were chatting and I was wondering where they were on the AP spectrum, and her 2-year-old walks over and crawls in her lap, she pops out a boob without blinking an eye, continues chatting...and I was like, aaaah, ok, she's cool.







It's turned out really well and we get along great.

OK, enough blabbing, lunch over, must go find more boxes for mailing.

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---no bake...great idea! Will go check the book!









please someone kick me so I'll stop wasting precious both girls napping at the same time quiet time to do something!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*kick*

Heather, pulque in/pulque out had me laughing. Sooo true! But I tell you, it was almost worth it! Would have been totally worth it if mr. hangover could have kept his 3pm Sol duty. But nooo, he's feeling poorly, he says. GRRRR.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I guess what bothers *me* about Renae's friend (if we're going to do a pile-on







) is that it sounds like she's self-righteous about it. There are ways that *I* am "crunchier", and ways that I'm most certainly not, but I'm not gonna rub anyone's nose in it (crunchier than thou), because I don't want my nose rubbed myself, y'know? (And I'm SURE that she's got her very uncrunchified spots.) And maybe I'm just sensitive about the oral stuff, but forcing a bottle is *not* okay in my book. (tsk tsk) I know how hard it is to find mom friends, but seriously, I would ditch her... it doesn't sound she's getting *any* of the signals you're sending.







to you.

(I dunno. I feel pretty lucky in my (RL) circle of mom friends, because (miracle of miracles) there's very little judgment that goes on. But before that, it was definitely kind of hit or miss.)

Have we all talked about preschool (at 3, I suppose, for those who aren't doing it yet)? I'm realizing that I'm feeling kind of mixed about sending Z to T's old school. Y'all know about my







experience with the freak dad at T's old school. One thing that I never talked about, I think, is how clique-y I found a lot of them moms to be (and of course, I wondered if it was just *me*







... turns out--after talking about *after* school finished with my best school buddy--I wasn't alone). I ran into another mom last week who has a son in the 4 turning 5 class (whose son remembered and missed and adored T)... *she* is having a hard time with the cliquiness (yeah, unfortunately, the same people), very frustrated, to the point of wondering about taking her ds out midyear.







So I think we're going to check out our other options, just to be on the safe side. I think I may say something about it to the teachers, too (they are not part of the cliquiness). I think the *school* part is fine, it's the rest of it (ie, *my* experience) that is needing some fixing.

Some kind of muffins (with cranberries?) or quick bread would be a smidge healthier (maybe), but cookies are appreciated by all...

Oh I'm definitely the one wearing designer clothes and blown out hair. NOT!









Oh yeah... L ATE something this weekend. (She gummed on the end of a very soft spear of mango, and she *swallowed*.)


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'd be able to look past all of your friend's issues to really be a good friend with her, Renae. It's not like you are judging her, its more like you and her have totally different philosophies. I applaud you for being able to look past alot of that. Personally I don't know if I could be as big as you.

KK, I'm sorry ot hear that you're having second thoughts about sending Z to T's school. I think I remember you talking highly of the program, and its a real shame that you are reconsidering it due to clique-y parents. But you gotta do what you're comfortable with, and if you can find a more open atmosphere that's welcoming to *all* and not just a certain few, that would be ideal. We're planning on sending Katie to preschool in the fall. I have been astounded at what agreat P/S I found when we moved. I liked Sarah's previous school, but this place blows it away. The teachers and directress are out of this world. And the new school totally encourages parent involvement, and there is a parent helper each day in school, which I'm really digging. Its nice to be able to be present and watch what goes on on a day-to-day basis. But practically every time I take Sarah to school to drop her off, Miss K melts down because she wants to stay. So I really think she'll enjoy school.

Katie's doing quite well on the potty, I must say. Few accidents. And today's accident involved her peeing on the floor right in front of the potty, with her underwear already pulled down and the toilet insert already on the seat. So she knew she had to go and where to go, but just wasn't fast enough. It was pretty funny, though, as she wadded up some toilet paper and was trying to help me clean it up.









Sarah-whre ya going? When are you going to be back? Have a great trip!

I'm off to look at One Step Ahead at potty inserts with the step stool attached. Katie prefers the insert on the big potty, but can't make it up by herself I think this will hopefully foster a little independence for her.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

OMG... I *am* the beacon of truth.







(Somebody's a little DDDDCky these days...)

(I'm hiding from a poopy diaper... that's why I'm online...







: )

Nice to see you, Sherri... I've seen the step-stool/potty thing of which you speak, and it doesn't seem too sturdy to me.

Yeah, I *love* T's old teachers--they are absolutely amazing. They give me mega-warm fuzzies, and the way the program is designed fit T's needs very well, and I think they would fit Z's needs. But... the school had big problems filling the 2 classes this year, which is not a good sign. The "ringleader" of the clique is actually now the president of the preschool. She will likely be gone next year, but she may not (her dd's bday is right after the K cut-off date, and she'd been planning on enrolling her ahead anyway, but she might come to her senses and have her do another yr of preschool...). And I've checked out other co-op schools (and not liked them), so if we don't send Z to T's old school, we won't get to co-op, which is a major bummer. I think I may find a diplomatic way to talk to the teachers about it and suggest some ice-breaking and team-building exercises for the parent meetings, at the very least. What I'm struggling with is balancing Z's needs (which come first) with what I have to put up with.









(did anyone read pulque as a different word?)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri--with C we tried a stepstool, but she was just as clumsy with getting situated so if I'm not there she just takes all her clothes off and climbs on backwards. Yay for potty success!!

Totally undecided about the preschool thing. I guess it's related to my being totally undecided about the school thing. We have a local charter school that looks really promising and if C doesn't get in there, we'll likely homeschool. Our area is more conservative and not sure how us UU's fit in with the super churchy preschool folk. At her EI review, they mentioned one that is sort of nearby, but I'm not entirely clear if it's also a daycare that does preschool or what. The library has a preschool fair in February so I think I'll wait and see how that goes. I think she would love a montessori setting, but the closest ones are 25-35 minutes drive.

sherri---so glad you've found a wonderful new school for the girls. I bet you're looking forward to the holidays with more family closer by!

The weather was nicer today and should be for a good week or so at least...I mean 60 next week??? So we were park'ing it today to shake off the winter blahs and cabin fever cropping up.

I am having one of those *so* sick of pumping days. It's just so not natural. I sometimes forget that I'm supposed to and then get all







: that I have to shift gears. It's not like you ever forget to feed the baby and then get







: , yk? blah.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather,







for the pumpin' blues.

KK, WHat the heck else could pulque look like? I am very curious! Sounds naughty! Did that poopy diaper come n git ya after you got offline?

Sherri, Hi! Just sayin Hi.







:

Lately Sol has started greeting her father with a hearty, "HOLA!". It is so cute. Really loud and clear, unlike most of her speech.

So today, I did it: I took both girls out and did errands with them! I had to because no PapaDuty today with Sol. It was not so bad! Seems like the more time I spend around Sol the better, because when it is during short high-tension spurts we are very stressed around one another. My new mantra is: I enjoy my children, I enjoy my children, I enjoy my children...

because down deep, I do, but I act all stressed and busy around them, doing their/my/everybody's stuff when my core value is really to enjoy them because they are pretty amazingly cute and fun.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm always keeping my ears open about preschools around here. i think we have the pick of the crop...it seems like millions to choose from. co-ops, waldorf, montessori, ananda marga, yadda yadda. i like the co-op idea because it is so affordable (~$75-150/mo?) and community building i think. (ie. meeting and working with other parents...but then again there is the clique potential). and being involved and seeing how your kid interacts would be cool. and i like the montessori techniques/philosophies but some of those are 5 days and pretty $$ (providence montessori is $500 or 600 i think). i debate about taking isaac out of his current school and getting him into a real 'preschool' but then i'm back to a) he really likes where he is, b) change is hard for toddlers especially when he is going to have the change of a sibling, and c) i actually will probably need to have a couple of days a week where i can work, d) does it matter to him whether it is a preschool or a daycare and do i want to change him just so it sounds cooler??







i think i'm going to have to pay $350-400 to keep isaac in his class 2 days a week though and that is a LOT of money if i'm not really working. i have *no idea* how much i'm going to be working so it makes it hard

my theory on preschool is that it can be a good transition for kids who are going to go to kindergarten. i think it would be hard to go from 0 to 5 days a week. but if you're going to home/unschool it doesn't matter (ie. you don't have to do any easing into regular time away from mama).

i still remember my preschool. 1st baptist preschool in metairie louisiana









we have isaac's holiday song performance tomorrow. last year he made a beeline for us as soon as he saw us. we'll see what he does tomorrow









i got some of my stuff done today. i did make soap! with the kiddo! and no, he didn't squeeze the whole bottle of food coloring into it. phew. and dh went to the grocery store so i could cross that one off. picked up the christmas card pics. check. speaking of which i should post that pic on yg.

ok must bathe the dood.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oooh, Jess, please do post your Xmas pic. I've been trying to get a decent one of Lily for WEEKS now and haven't gotten anything that I like. The ones in nice clothes are bad pics, and the good pics she's either naked or in a stained t-shirt.







The one I'm kind of thinking of is nothing special; it's a good face and she's wearing legwarmers on her arms.







So I want to see yours and compare.









S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
(did anyone read pulque as a different word?)

not sure what word you mean there, KK, but i am wondering if i should hire someone to slap miss els over the back of the hand for dancing with v... are you *sure* it was just dancing? while standing up on your feet? okay, running away now... (els, i'm just checking up on you. i sincerely mean no offense but am just looking out for your self-stated interests and admission of not being wife material and v being not husband material...







)

ok, must go imbibe some yummy alcoholic concoction bill put together from assorted alcohol in our pantry...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, TC, we really were just dancin, I swear! Although today, mamas, I have an appt. for an IUD which I am so thankful for. No more surprises!

gotta run toddler and babe ack!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Before I forget...is MY son the only one who hasn't even THOUGHT about peeing on a potty??







:
I mean, he's sat on it, while I'm sitting on the big toilet, naked, but he's never peed in it. He sits on it fully clothed, he just...well, and I don't really want to deal with the whole potty learning thing yet.







:







Haha. Am I a loser?
I was reading DH's baby book this morning (he turned thirty a couple weeks ago, so the book was here) and first I ws like "wow. I haven't cracked open Rowan's baby book in like a YEAR!" and then, "wow, DH potty trained at 27 months?" (does math) "aww crap, Rowan is like *30* months!!!"








Haha. Anyway, I feel like maybe I should try soon...I know the kid won't be in diapers in kindergarten...but well, who knows?







:
I guess I should start somewhere...hey, I'll make like my friend and take all Rowan's dipes away and put him RIGHT INTO UNDERWEAR! That'll work, right?









*sigh* Yeah, issues. Thank you for your thoughts, mamas. I am maintaining a bit of distance now, and am trying NOT to talk about ANY parenting practices with her, hard as that is. She invited us to have our playdate later in the afternoon next Monday so we can celebrate Hanukkah together, which sounds fun, and her MUCH more laid-back DH will be there too, along with mine...hopefully it'll be okay.
I don't judge either...I try my damndest NOT to be "that mom"...I have crunchy bits, and TOTALLY NOT crunchy bits, and I will NOT stand being judged for how *I* parent, so I try really hard not to judge others...but when my friend talks about all the stuff she's FORCED her children to do because it was *easier* for *her*...*sigh* It's so hard.








I also figure, if she talks about other people and how they parent, I KNOW she talks about ME.







I don't really care about that though. Haha.

Speaking of taking the high road and being big (I KNOW I'm "big"!







Let's not go there.







) I am sending out holiday cards...and um, I decided to send one to my ex-bf and his *wife*.







I HAVE to. I'm sending one to all our other mutual friends, and his mother, for goodness' sake! What a b*tch I would seem if I neglected them. And this way, it's twofold; I show that I'm NOT being catty, and um...the picture is *fantastic*...and she'll have to look at it the whole holiday through!









Speaking of...is everyone's address updated on the YG? I want to send cards to y'all, since it was a professional photo and I can't show you online! It is truly gorgeous!

With that, I am off to pay attention to my little Pooperton, who is no doubt doing major destruction in the living room.














I hope you all have a wonderful day!









(thanks for listening to me ramble!







)
*fear the smiley abuse!







:














:







(I love the afro!)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we had a major breakthrough during bath last night. i showed isaac how to lay on his back and then he figured out he could lay on his back on his own and float! ears totally in the water! previously this would have had the 'you are drowing me' response. exciting, i know









isaac is only sorta interested in the potty and i am way too lazy to put him in underwear and clean up messes. so you're not the only one renae! i'm letting his school do all the pottylearning







:

i'll have to upload the christmas pic from home. it is pretty darn CHEESY! santa at the mall. isaac is kind of scrunched but he is actually smiling. i had to tickle him because he was scared of big santa. he whispered his request for gummy bears







last year i couldn't get a decent one at all and sent one where he wasn't smiling. but it was cute. upload your legwarmer on the arm one. it sounds cute.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, somehow I got it as puke in puke out







uke: (the puke in part didn't make sense, though). And yeah, I agree with TC.









I have to admit that all in all, we're really lucky school-wise here (both pre and public, there are a *lot* of good schools, and yes, crunchy is not blinked at). I really shouldn't complain. I think driving to preschool would be annoying (you drive there, drive home, wait oh, 15 minutes or so, and drive back). I know it's not that bad, but that's what it would seem like, and I'm sure younger siblings don't dig the car ride.

No, I completely avoided that dipe. But Z's dipes are often looking pretty raunchy, and I can't quite figure out what's going on.

And Els... a 2 yr old can smell fear. So you have to act like you're on top of things, even if you're not.









I hate to be so cynical, but I think there's probably clique potential anytime you get a bunch of women (or girls) around. If you throw just *1* "mothering as competitive sport" type in, you can screw up the dynamic for a whole class... they can really unnerve the "weaker" moms and get them on that competitive treadmill.

Jess, I hope you can get things figured out. If you need a couple of days, I wouldn't switch him, esp. since he's happy where he's at.

Ack, I had *another* 4th baby dream (in this one, we named her Esmeralda). I think I need to check into an IUD, too.

L is actually eating honest to goodness applesauce now (2 days in a row). It totally blows my mind. I haven't fed a baby in 5 years, folks... I did feeding therapy with Z when he was closer to a year (not equivalent to actual eating, though), but I never got to the messy puree stage with him (by the time he finally started eating purees--last spring--he was self-feeding). It is just so darned *weird* to see her tongue, lips, etc. move, because Z's never did (and I took it for granted with T). Wow.

I thought it was *Mc*Pooperton.









And I'm extremely lazy about the whole potty thing. I will probably start nudging a bit after Xmas, because he truly is capable (whereas T at this age was not). I'll be honest... I don't want to have to change poopy dipes on 2 kids anymore.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh i'm sick of poopy dipes too. i've started throwing him on the potty if he's pooping and it hasn't errrr...come out yet. once this resulted in him not pooping and i felt guilty. but 2 times he has pooped. his preferred method is to hide and yell 'i pooping! i not done yet!'


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the headsup about that product last night, KK. Upon further investigation, I found alot of feedback stating it was unsturdy etc, so I chose not to order it. We'll have to work on the stepstool a little bit more. I don't mind taking her to the potty, its just for the occasions she heads to the bathroom without my knowledge and needs help. And Renae, don't feel bad that Rowan's not interested yet. Katie wasn't really, either, until two weeks ago she told me she wanted to wear panties. So I ran with it. I was going to wait out the holidays and pursue the matter then, but when she told me she didn't want to wear dipes, and wanted panties instead, I seized the opportunity. My first dd I didn't attempt to PL until she was three, mainly because I didn't think I had the patience with Katie being so young still. I told Sarah that three year olds wear panties and use the potty. And three days after her third birthday, she was completely trained during the day. Katie took about a week, but she was really ready at that point. So when you know Rowan is ready, it shouldn't be too tough. But I've been changing dipes for almost five years now, so I'm ready for a break. I think KK's going to take the prize for most consecutive years with children in diapers, though!







But I do just put them in panties and let them figure it out with alot of guidance and urging on my part.

I'm majorly PMS'ing right now, so I've just been in a mood today.







I"m sure my children will attest to that, poor things.

In good news, we went to a playgroup today! We had so much fun! They were all kids from Sarah's Pre-K class, and there were some younger sibs thrown in there, too, so it was a good day. Only bad part was it was right in the middl of naptime, which Katie skipped, so that made for a long day. No wonder I'm inn a mood, huh? But we had a blast, and I was so relieved Katie didn't hit anyone. She can be a little aggressive sometimes, and since we're new and don't know the others in the playgroup, I'd have been a little embarrassed if Katie was feeling in-touch with her Rambo alter ego.







But I'm feeling alot more comfortable here, and its nice to know some other kids and their families. So that was the highlight of my month! And the moms are getting together for a night out on Friday, so they invited me to join them so all in all, a good day!

KK! What exciting news about the applesauce! The little victories are so sweet.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Preschools: I am not even THINKING about it yet. Actually, I'm waiting on L's early intervention yearly evaluation in May. If he still qualifies for speech services, it'll mean free preschool with early intervention specialists as teachers. In that case, we'll do it. If he doesn't qualify, then I have to decide whether I want to keep my same patchwork of nannies/mommy's helpers/grandparents for money's sake and do a little homeschooling, or if I want to take the leap to preschool. Not putting any energy whatsoever into this right now- too much else going on.

Potty training: we've had the "little potty" out in the living room for months, and L has totally ignored it. However, recently he has been _purposely_ urinating a little bit during diaper changes. Grrrr. So Sunday after he soaked the sheets my dh had _just_ put on the bed after a tube-leaking incident, I said "no peeing on the bed. pee in your diaper or pee in the potty." And L said "pee in potty." And I said, "do you want to pee in your little potty?" And L said "pee in your little potty." (He hasn't got the whole my-your thing down







). So we came into the living room and I got him set up and he peed!!! We made a big deal out of it and he was pretty excited. He helped dump it into the big potty and flush. Since then I've been asking him at diaper changes if he wants to pee, and a couple of times he's said yes, and one of those times he peed again.









So Renae, I wouldn't feel bad at all. I had no intention of working on potty learning with L until next summer, but he obviously started getting interested in it on his own. The most I plan to do before summer time is offer between diaper changes if his interest continues. I am SO not planning to work harder than that on it.

Ta ta, adoobody (L's work for everybody).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"adoobody"!!! Cute.

Katie's alter ego Rambo!! made me giggle. I can commiserate, Sherri.

kk--pulque in/puke out. that's what it was!








IUD firmly in place, everybody!!! No more surprises!!! It was so much easier than I had feared (the placement of). I am really having a hard time resisting Viet because he can be so durn seductive, little bugger! It's like having your dream-mystery lover as the father of your children. Wait a minute, it's exactly that. But as you all know it's like 70/30 how often it's bad/good. I have really been considering this because my friend has a man in mind for me (who I considered myself, actually) who is totally his opposite. More on that if it ever becomes anything. I wonder if I can live without the sheer ecstasy I get from the good times, in favor of something a little more stable & predictable. Why can't I have it allllllll (<--whiny voice)???

Shoot...where's my therapist's number...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

You **can** have it all, Els! There is something about a little fire under the surface...I think that one of the sexiest things is when a totally domestic moment shifts into something else entirely. There is no reason that you can't have a completely hot, but settled man!

We have the first meeting with the doula we hired tonight. I am more and more worried and excited about the baby's birth. Alison is so "take it as it comes" about labor interventions that it's really hard for me to not freak out about it. We've talked about this before here - and I am doing all I can to support her in her choices - but there is not much point in hiding my feelings since Alison is so in tune with me that she just knows. I just keep telling her that I trust her ability to decide in the moment what will work for her and that even if I get psycho the doula won't. I can see myself lunging over her laboring body to block an episiotomy, so obvously I am not totally settled down about this.

Eleanor is going to stay at her current school but only go two days a week beginning February. They are a preschool but she won't be in an actual preschool class until she is potty trained. We are only offering the potty occationally at home. I think we'll do what jess is doing and let her school handle it (







: ) Actually, she asked for panties and we both had a panic about it because we still haven't found our Roomba and steam cleaner and our new house is all carpet (that sentance sounds so bad - we don't want to potty train because we haven't unpacked our fancy cleaning equipment, but, well, it's true). Honestly, I have _no idea_ how to facilitate potty learning.

MWAH


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

You CAN have it all. As long as having it all is what you have already. sigh.

Potty learning- I said it when it was happening, but I think rushing a babe into potty time is a mistake. We were on the verge of divorce out of sheer frustration while we were in the middle of it. I think if we had ignored the teachers at the lentil's school, we still would be potty learned by now, but without the agony. and the mess. The lentil is totally potty-happy now, at least, and it's nice to have a little diaper-free time.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Checking in here....I'm following along, really. The nausea has started, ladies, and I just feel kinda icky unless I'm eating something! But, of course, not everything sounds good, so it's a catch-22. If this is as bad as it gets, I'm okay with it. I just really want to avoid the whole puking phase if I can help it. Went to the health food store this morning and invested in some ginger candies and some other morning sickness elixir. I also have some homeopathic remedies I've been taking occasionally. Trying to nip it in the bud, I guess. I'm still hopeful it won't be as bad this time (and, really, it wasn't nearly as bad for me as it it for others, I know). I'm hoping my body proved itself last time and I can enjoy this part more???!!! Anyway, it's an attempt.

I've got a mountain of cookie and bread baking to do and just can't seem to get in the mood. We did get a Christmas tree Monday night, though. G keeps saying "It's Christmas, mommy, it's Christmas" whenever he sees it.

Re: potty learning. G was using the chair at least at bedtime, though we'd never actually taken the dipes away. That seemed to be a novelty, I guess, cause he doesn't always do it now. He will say "I need to pee pee" but then he won't. So, it's a start, I guess. We did buy him some cheesey "Cars" underwear because he loves the movie and he talks about wearing his "underwears" but hasn't really asked to wear them, so I don't think he's quite ready. Plus, our cats have already done a number on this rental carpet and I want to get some of our deposit back, so I'm not prepared to clean up all the potential messes yet.

Re: group b strep. I don't know of any "pre" treatment for this. I was negative with G, but I know that can be a fluke as most women have it at some point. I would imagine that taking acidophilus would surely help the situation, though.

I'm glad someone explained the pulque is a DANCE (right?). I didn't realize....makes more sense now!









We meet with another homebirth midwife on Friday (there are only two to choose from in our area!) The first one was okay, so I'm kinda hoping I like the second one better (even though her office is further away).

Better start the Christmas card list. 120 christmas cards, ladies. This is what moving 10 times in 14 years will do for you - we have friends all over the country! Just makes it tough to do the yearly mailing.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Pulque is not a dance (but you made me smile, and I needed it!). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulque You put your left leg in, you take your left leg out, you put your left leg in, and you shake it all about. You do the hulque pulque and you turn yourself around, that's what it's all about!







(And then because you've had too much pulque, you pulque the pulque all over the floor and fall flat on your fanny.







: )

Dudes. If you don't want to PL/PT/whatever, don't do it! Don't feel pressure! (I don't, and I have sluggy boys.) Seriously, with T, we waited till he showed the interest (around age *3*), and then it was all done in ~2 days, with maybe 1 accident. Remember, no accidents (because the child *wants* to potty) = no extra laundry. That's what it's *really* about. (hear ye hear ye) I will try to nudge Z, but honestly, if he's not ready, I'll stop, because I don't need extra work (in the form of laundry).

Jacquie,







s on the nausea. I was hoping the barfy (barfly?) fairy had passed over you. And I so appreciated what you wrote about homebirth on the yg (and the other thing, too). So here's another couple of virtual














s for you. It doesn't apply to homebirth for me, but it applies to something else I'm thinking about, so I'll apply some deep thought.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulque You put your left leg in, you take your left leg out, you put your left leg in, and you shake it all about. You do the hulque pulque and you turn yourself around, that's what it's all about!







(And then because you've had too much pulque, you pulque the pulque all over the floor and fall flat on your fanny.































: Oh my gods, that was the best thing I have read all day!







I figured pulque was a drink...but I didn't know all that about it. Goddess bless wikipedia!

So um, the yeastie beasties are in fact HERE in my hoo-ha!







Sorry for the TMI but darn it, I haven't had a yeast infection in YEARS. The doc wrote me a prescription for um...ah heck, I can't remember what at the moment, and I took it, but I didn't fill it yet. I bought some plain yogurt and I am hoping I can put that in tonight at bedtime.







: I am not desperate enough for the garlic, I'm sorry, but I don't WANT to smell like garlic "down there", does that make me a loser?
But I ITCH! The tea tree oil my friend told me about worked for a little while (her MW recommended a cotton swab with TTO and it did help...but not for long) but now I'm squirmin in my seat again. Arg.
Anyway, I'll let you know if I get desperate enough for the garlic. Because we all know how entertaining that will be!









Alrighty, we have a babysitter in the house and I am going to go lie down until it's time for Rowan to go to bed.
(she is the 16-year-old DD of a friend from our crunchy-gay-awesome UU church, we had a service auction a little while back, I may have mentioned it, but this girl offered 20 hours (HOURS!!!) of babysitting to the highest bidder! We were SO totally the highest bidders. Don't get me started on the money. *sigh* We are hoping MIL is going to reimburse us for a x-mas gift.







She adores Rowan and he loves her, so it's a good match. Maybe we'll even pay her someday to watch him after the 20 hours get used up!)
We are going out to have dessert and take an unhurried look at the portrait session we had at the mall a couple weeks ago. We already need to order more holiday cards!









Have a wonderful night, mamas.








Rowan's word is "endybuddy" for everybody.







and yesterday, he took the little ocntainer of emer's glue off my desk, walked purposefully to the room I was in and held it out, announcing, "I wanna GLUE SOMETHIN"!!"







His speech, it is awesome.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac uses somebody for everybody. as in, when the kids aren't out in the playground 'where did somebody go?' but then he uses it correctly also in 'somebody took my toy today' which he says everyday. and it is always the same kid. TALL TALES OF DAYCARE

ohhhh the nausea. i unfortunately am STILL feeling nauseous here and there







: obviously not the near-death, can't cook, must lie on the couch nausea i was having before but *bleh* still not good. i hope it doesn't get any worse jacquie! your christmas pictures are fab btw. the sun! the snow! the beautiful family!

renae - i hope you aren't driven to the garlic









i'm kinda going for the 2day approach to PL. i like that idea. i LOVE that idea! i mean if he asks of course i respond. and this morning he did take off his own pullup and poop on the potty unpromted by me. so that was exciting. until the dog licked the poo







GROSSSSSSSSSS (yay for luke's pottying!) i'm kinda going off the school records at this point that he's not ready. some days he'll pee 3 times and some days 0. at the point where he pees every time, every day, we'll be there! (we have some cars underwear too!)

lisa -that has got to be hard when you and alison are so different re the birth interventions. i hope you like the doula. i think you are set up to be a good team though. you, the non laboring clear headed one will be able to manage any interventions (with the doula too). and she, the take it as it comes person will probably be totally zen with however the birth pans out. that is the good thing about her approach...she'll probably be satisfied no matter what. and she'll have you there in her defense. i'm a lot like her. i knew i was scared of a csection but other than that didn't much care.

els - mega thumbs up on the iud. my friend just gone one. she ended up with baby number 2 because i told her how great the withdrawal method works for us







: dh is ON IT. her dh, is apparently not so skilled. i probably won't be willing to gamble after this babe though so i'm considering the iud too. she too said the placement was not horrid. i think i would pass out regardless. pap smears make me faint and queasy but she said it wasn't as bad.

sherri i hope the pms has been alleviated









kk - big hugs. glad your dh was there for you today.

my dh came and got the carseat so i am free to head to freds without the screamer-who-needs-race-car-shopping cart! yay. i need to make fudge tonight and i feel pretty darn exhausted.







:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

see, at first I thought pulque was a drink (context clues) but the more you all talked about it, I thought it must be a dance. I'm so not hip....but my hair can really look like this without much effort on my part







So, that's gotta make me cool, right?


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

OK, So much to say, but I must get backto workinglike a fiend on my gifty thing.
Friends- I have a hard time with some people some times but I try to find our comon ground and stick to that. It is hard though if you are only friends because your kids are. Some of my best friends I made at the coop preschool we were at. Maybe we were the clique but I hope not. I certainly didn't intend it to be that way but all the moms who were on my workday were pretty close so we became good friends. There are a couple of sticklers there who are trying to be overly important but whatever. I am definately going there with J.
Ironically I have a friend who is really crunchy but can sometimes just rub me the wrong way. Like I was letting J use my chapstick and it was just exactly that. Petroleum based. Well her daughter used burts bees all over her face and got a skin burn and she was like "but it is so natural! not that stuff!" Well, it may be natural, but it is clearly not inert. I like burts bees but it tingles and so I don't let my kids use it. I guess the issue is that I feel judged at times while I am really just doing my best. But then something I feel judged on can go wrong too if you are doing it "right" KWIM. Plus I get this sense from her that she is so overwhelmed and I find that I lower my standards to get through that. But also, I have really clear expectations of my kids and I expect them to live up to that and they usually do. Well, I have been so bad about that lately though. Today J was running all over the house eating dried fruit pieces and I didn't really set her at the table. I was busy with something else.

Oh, and yes I was speaking of paints earlier when I talked about colors. I was just trying to think of what my favorite color was in the traditional sense and as I was writing I just automatically started to realize I was envisioning my paint box.

I can't go to Mexico during the school year either, and we start in August. I am not clear on how many "definately yes" there are, but I really like the idea of a get together. I lik the idea of mexico for it too. Well, maybe I could do the school year if I just bring J and N goes to the office to watch TV after school everyday. But right at the beginning (the first month) there is a lot of stuff going on in terms of distributing information etc.
Well, I have to fix lunches and go be crafty while watching TV..


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
'somebody took my toy today' which he says everyday. and it is always the same kid. TALL TALES OF DAYCARE

lisa -that has got to be hard when you and alison are so different re the birth interventions. i hope you like the doula. i think you are set up to be a good team though. you, the non laboring clear headed one will be able to manage any interventions (with the doula too). and she, the take it as it comes person will probably be totally zen with however the birth pans out. that is the good thing about her approach...she'll probably be satisfied no matter what. and she'll have you there in her defense. i'm a lot like her. i knew i was scared of a csection but other than that didn't much care.

I had to quote the TALL TALES OF DAYCARE because it made me laugh out loud at work because Eleanor so does this. She once told us that her teachers were hitting her in the head (said with a wicked smile on her face). Alison took E to school that day and said to her teachers, "excuse me, but would you please stop hitting Eleanor in the head." They knew we were teasing them, but it freaked them out a bit. Eleanor delighted in the fact that we took her seriously. She also tells us all the time about other kids doing funny things we know don't actually happen. It's oddly cute. (And yes, we know that E is not really getting hit in the head).

Sending anti-nausea energy to those who are reeling today.
Anti-PMS, anti-depression/blues, and lots of anti-blahs to those who need it.

I loved the meeting with the doula. We're friends from my connections to the local doula group (and I have planned to observe at one of her client's births but it hasn't worked out - she's very experienced and fun). I really think that she's a good fit for both Alison and I. Jstar-your comments above are right on. Alison is so laid back that she doesn't even really care too much if the doula and I go into a corner and devise plans to prevent interventions. So I am feeling way more optimistic now about how this is going to be.

Jacqueline- Wow! 120 cards. How's it going? We haven't even started ours - we intended to take a picture of us in front of our house and make holiday/change of address cards...but, uh, we haven't done it yet!

Love to the May Mamas!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey gals---lotsa maybes, and only one definite yes, is that right? (Renae is the yes, right?)

Kind of crazy bizzy 'round here. it's a strange busy because it is a constant flow of small tasks and projects (just like everybody, I guess!) that go all over the place: prepare studio for bellydance class, call the electrician and washing machine tech for house I manage, call the tenant, call the owner of the house, get a hat for sol's christmas play (to put reindeer antlers on), prepare food for tomorrow's christmas party at the school, schedule private bellydance lesson after a rehearsal for a bellydance show we do this weekend, etc etc...

Just a window on the day 'round here. What's yours like?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

wake up at 5 because i have a sore throat and isaac is coughing. attempt to sleep until 5:30 after getting him a drink of water and peeing for 5 minutes straight. get up and make coffee and bask in the glow of christmas lights reading martha stewart. address some christmas cards. get the boy up. make eggs & english muffins. make more soap (pink grapefruit...mmmm). do dishes shower laundry get out of the house. work all day. eat leftovers for dinner so i can make fudge tonight (too wiped out last night). package everything friday night. mail boxes saturday along with 92873894736 people. pretty exciting stuff!

i'm glad isaac isn't the only one telling tall tales of daycare














eleanor's are pretty funny.

i haven't started my gifty thing yet







: but i WILL. this weekend. it may be a between christmas & new year prezzie.

isaac was trying to say enchiladas last night 'addi-do-das'


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes the constant little projects! Enough to drive me to the brink. Sometimes it woudl be nice to just focus on something for a stretch of time. I have a project I should be working on too but I am not getting to it. I have so many errands and N is concerned that Santa won't leave any of the heavy presents here if we don't have a tree. Last year he left soem present under our home tree since we were at y IL's on Christmas morning. This year we are going to Mt Hood with my sister and now I am annoyed that I have to buy snow suits for the girls for the four days we are going to be there. Go figure.
OK, I am going to ignore the many things I should do and solve a Sudoku puzzle.

Adios!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi from a super-tired-near-the-end-of-the-rope Juice. Thank SOMEONE it's the end of the week







: My kids were tag-teaming it last night and I slept very little. But I don't work tomorrow







I've been lurking but have not had two hands to post. Or even one, really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
isaac was trying to say enchiladas last night 'addi-do-das'

I LOVE the things they say. And how different they are. We make a LOT of guacamole, and my kids love to make it. It's a great toddler project 'cuz they can mash stuff. Anyway when DD1 was 2.5, she called it "Maka-olee". And DD2 now calls it "Guaca-MAUI". Such different approaches they have to life.

Other faves:
-Bazanga (lasagne)
-Fidgillator

I won't bore you with the details of my day, but DH is out late tonight for a work dinner, so I have a friend coming over with her two kiddos (her DH and mine work together). I know she doesn't care, but I feel the need to at least make space to walk through the living room before they get here...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi, Miss Juice!








I, too, am thanking SOME diety (or the universe, what have you!) that it is indeed Friday! It's been a looooooong freakin' week! I do have to watch my friend's DS this morning along with Rowan but since she and I have decided it's going to be a little less of a stretch of time (She doesn't work for the next month or so, so we can just do the swap from 10-1 or so, and each deal with our own little one for naptime! Much easier, I tell you!) I think today will be doable. I can get Rowan HOME for a slightly later nap, which is fine because it's Friday and we all tend to do something as a family, dinner (tonight I am making tacos!) and I think we may drive around to look at lights tonight!







I love lights.

Sorry for the ramble, I had a rough night last night, but only because my best friend was acting like a child, not because of my actual child!







She begged me to go to a concert with her so I did, but she got REALLY drunk and well, I had to pull over on the way home to let her uke Eew eew








At LEAST she didn't barf in my car!
No pulque was involved, either! Just vodka, mostly















I'm concerned about her, she's going through a rough time (bad divorce) and well, she's drinking a lot. I worry but she's a grown up and she's never been one to really listen to me when I ask her to chill, so all I can do is be there for her, I guess.








I also don't go out much with her anymore. *sigh*

Besides that, the show was pretty good. I am SO tired this morning though!

Oh, and here is my lame domestic act of the week; I washed & dried a BIG load of laundry with a fuzzy, purple sweater and guess what: EVERYTHING in the load got covered with purple fuzz.







: Including my brand-new black velvet jeans! I swear, we can't have anything nice around here anymore.









And, the yeasties are better...because I gave in and used the cream last night!!







: I didn't resort to garlic, but the yogurt only helped marginally, and the tea tree oil, after relieving the itch for a few minutes, then preceded to make it WORSE







:
I am also cutting out some sugar from my diet, which is going to be HARD...I'm not sure what to replace in my coffee and drinking it UNsweetened is OUT of the question.







Any thoughts?
This is the first infection I've had in YEARS, so I am thinking the increased intake of sugar in my coffee has SOMETHING to do with it. Anyway.
You all needed to know about puking best friends and yeast, (I typed that as "yeats"...hah, yes, poetry for the MayMamas!) yep!









Okay, enough out of me. I am still hoping we can do the Mexico May Mama trip, but if during the school year is a problem, let's try to work it another angle! We have to talk to my MIL about how to get out of the CRIPPLING amounts of credit card debt we have right now, but as soon as some of this is worked out I am willing to talk more about this! We deserve a retreat and darn it, if I have to come ALONE, I will!









Have a wonderful day, mamas.







Thanks for letting me


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

how are our portland friends?\














:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

OMG. So busy this week.







:

I'm hosting a Cookie Exchange Party today for my playgroup, complete with cookies decorating for the kids. 12 moms, 15 kids (not including the 5 infants!). Yes, I am crazy for even considering it, but everyone is super excited about it! Fun!

On top of that, I had new baby meal deliveries last night and again tonight.

Then this weekend, I'm attempting to make hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows for teacher/neighbor/casual friends holiday gifts.

Whoa.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Hot cocoa mix- what a good idea!
As for sweeterner- I use stevia but it has a different flavor. But then so do all the others...

I gotta go.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
how are our portland friends?\














:

crazy windstorm here until the middle of the night. fiddle, jstar and mcsarahb all live in the actual city of portland and the power outages were scattered throughout the city. i hope they are all okay, especially jstar who has a few really big trees around their house.

we only lost power for a minute or two at a time multiple times throughout yesterday morning, afternoon and early evening. it stayed on throughout the really windy stuff, but i couldn't sleep because some plastic bucket or something was banging on something outside in our yard and it kept me awake.

ok, must eat breakfast and pick up not so happy baby from his playmat.










have i mentioned lately how much i







: you all?

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

This is not my week... Wed night/yesterday, I had a tummy bug (well, still kind of have it, but at least I've eaten something today), plus I have a bladder infection. Fortunately, I already had an appt with my dr. yesterday (for *that*), and I got an extra scrip for the UTI. I'm going to crawl back to the couch. Dh is out with Z and L running the errands I haven't been able to do during this crazy/sickie/crazy spell. He's really been a trooper, though. I feel very lucky to have him around.







:

(I think the mastitis was a warning that I needed to rest, and I obviously didn't get the message...)







:







:







:







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, KK.







Feel better, mama.
Wow! Can I tell you how I hadn't heard about all the power outages/etc from Portland!







: And my BF from high school lives there! I hope everyone is well!

I am home from taking care of my friend's DS, and Rowan is taking a MUCH-needed, slightly later-than-usual nap. I can hang with that.
Just wanted to say hello, and I







you all too!
I got my gifty in the mail yesterday!!!







DO I have to wait till Christmas to open it??? Wait...Yule is next Thursday! Woo!








And do we wait till everyone has their gift to spill the beans about who got who?







My gift is made, but I have to pack it up and get it shipped! Whee!

Have a great afternoon, everyone.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we are a-ok. it was exciting....the howling winds! we only lost power for 3 hours or so and it was after isaac and i were already sleeping. i'm not as scared at the house we have now with the trees falling. our old house had a GIANT spruce about 10 feet from our bedroom window. i'm talking like 100ft+ right next to our little tiny house. that one always made me nervous in windstorms. our basement is super freakin wet right now and that is grrrrrrrrrrrr.

i tried to make fudge and it didn't 'do' anything the recipe said it was supposed to but it did harden. so i'll cut it up tonight and taste and judge whether it is acceptable to mail out. otherwise i'll be buying a whole lot more sugar and a whole lot more chocolate and trying fudge part deux. i got online to look at fudge tips and the first two were 'pick a dry day' eh, nope. and don't double the recipie. whoops.









kk - definitely not your week sister sledge. that sounds rough.

incidentally my trip to CO came up for discussion and my boss goes 'i don't think you need to go out there' ie just do it over the phone. i was kinda







: i WANTED to go!!!!!!!!! (and i think it would be easier than doing it over the phone.)

ok gotta work now. happy friday!!!!!!!!!! is it lunch time yet????? i spent the morning at a plant for operator training and it was pretty hilarious. all the bohunks are learning this new operation and my blond coworker (with hot pink hardhat) and i were asking all the questions. it was very legally blond. they're probably like WHO are these chicks and why are they here???????














:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

KK Hoping next week is better.









glad all our Oregonians seem to be OK.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

If you come alone, renae, you're stayin at my place!! Credit card debt resolution/MIL? I don't see the connection? My tactic is, pay MORE than the minimum, pay as much as you can, pay until it hurts just a touch. You can do it, one step in front of the other.

Power outages? yeeks. HOpe all are as well as can be.

"bohunks" bwa ha ha!!! jstar. Bet that hot pink hard hat could be involved in some pretty fun role playing, mamacita.
















KK,meg, juice, here's a group hug. Hang in there beautiful women. Tis the season, to take a break! marshmallow WHAT?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Feeling much, much better (ate a tidy stack of saltines, have 3 Cipros--Cipri? under my belt, so to speak, took several naps). T and Z are asleep, dh is back from grocery shopping and getting dinner. I recant every negative thought I've ever had about him (not that it's too terribly many, but I *really* appreciate him right now)... I think the dust bunnies would have eaten me if he hadn't taken care of me the last couple of days.

Needless to say, I'm completely behind on Xmas (including for secret santa, it's 1/2 done, and I'm trying to finish!). It'll be more low-key than usual this year, I guess. I'm cutting back...







:







:

I would think taking acidophilus would help ensure a strong flora of the appropriate critters. This is something discussed on a regular basis over on the I'm Pregnant forum.

We're extremely lazy--we generally email a pic for an Xmas card.









I think the thread title has doomed the May Mamas. Seriously, how many of us have had yeasties? (I'm *not* including myself in the total--I feel that I've had enough other crap, and I'm hitting the acidophilus big-time)

Renae, funny you should mention *your* babysitter, because I finally remembered the other day that a church friend mentioned that her 2 CU-attending daughters were possibly available as babysitters (and one of them taught T in preschool RE). It's exactly what you described. Everyone cross your fingers that they're available, because I think getting an occasional break would help me in the sanity dept.

Z's goofism is that he calls his finger his "fimmer."

Jacquie really does have *very* curly hair.









Jacqueline, I really appreciate what you said about "painkillers" on the YG. My thoughts exactly.

And the TALL TALES... T once told me that the preschool teacher locked all the kids into the supply closet (which is big enough for, oh a smallish broom and dustpan). It was so amusing that I kept him going as long as I could.

Hey, Lisa, if Allison is that laid back, I think you *should* go into the corner and devise plans.

Jess, I'm slowly getting together supplies to make soap, too, but lye is really hard to come by here (because of meth).

I barf so easily (during pg, and I seem really susceptible to tummy bugs) that I have never been able to understand people who drink to the point of pulque-ing. (Now maybe y'all understand why I've never been drunk.)

Renae, when I use coffee, I put Silk creamer in it (usually hazelnut, if I can, and actually, I cut it 50/50 with soy milk). It's an indulgence, for sure. I'm sure it's sweetened, but it's so tasty that you can probably get by with less total sweetness.

Me and the coffee is definitely not a good thing... it's always been a "one cup Sunday morning" thing, but I've gotten so little sleep lately that I've been asking for it almost daily, and then I generally have 2 cups. (I will stand right up and say that yes, this is not helpful in the KK keeping her marbles dept.)

TC, you took the words right out of my mouth. I







: al of you, too.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--sorry the abx have you feeling







: ...yes do slow down says your body and says me! I think I need to call our fellowship secretary and see if any of the youth group kids leave near-ish to us. I've been hemming and hawing on the babysitter/mother's helper thing for a while now.

Will someone please edit this thread title? Seriously! I have never had to deal with the yeastie beasties







: , but so help me if I do I'm blaming it on the MM! GarliTTOyogurlotrimonistat for all! and to all a good night!

Fantastico news is that the girls' OT is taking them back in the beginning of January!!!







: I found out yesterday and promptly called our coordinator and then left the other OT a message to never come back (well nicer than that, but that's what I was thinking!







)

They had their GI appts yesterday and C is doing well and E is 97th% for height and weight! All credit to periactin, but I'll take it. The kid is actually eating the last couple days now that she's over her cold.

We went to the zoo, zoo, zoo today to take advantage of this not so wintry weather. Tomorrow we're going back into the city to help my friend who just moved into a new house. This is my computer-fixing friend so anything for him!

Apologies for flaking on personals, but I've been feeling some of the winter blah, blah, blahs too. Somebody frost me or something.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh no!







: I didn't mean to CURSE us!







:
I've been taking probiuotics and eating more yogurt this past week, and it is helping. The cream probably does too but I am trying to avoid FUTURE yeasties, and I hadn't eaten yogurt in a looooooong time!
I also take garlic pills, do you think that could be helpful? I know it's helpful for immune support (why I take them, along with eating garlic--someone smell garlic?







) but I was wondering about the whole garlic "up there" thing.

Okay, I am off to get together dinner for DH and I. It was a rough day for the poor guy, dealing with Rowan covering the room with powder, then he FORGOT to strap him into the carseat as we left for the lights, and THEN he splashed hot chocolate on Rowan's face when he tried to take a drink!








Rowan was fine, but DH just about wants to lie down and die today. Money stress is also taking its toll too. *sigh* anyway.

More later, have a great night mamas!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi beautiful mamas-

Not around much but reading and thinking about you all. Hugs to sick, tired, and yeasty mamas...

I'm tired myself, little bit of jet lag and lots of excitement means Lily will neither nap nor sleep very well. So even though she was "in bed" for 14 hours last night, I'm betting only 8 or 9 of those she was actually asleep.







: And DH is of course still working hard on this hellish project, even at my parents' house, so he got about 4 hours of sleep. Ugh.

But other than sleep it is great to be here. Good to see my mom and dad, and brothers. Good to be in 70 degree weather! Aw yeah. We're going to the beach tomorrow!

I really am thinking about each and every one of you. December is always a blur to me, and this one is proving no different.

Yawn. G'night!

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah, where is it 70 degrees?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Z's goofism is that he calls his finger his "fimmer."

Renae, when I use coffee, I put Silk creamer in it (usually hazelnut, if I can, and actually, I cut it 50/50 with soy milk). It's an indulgence, for sure. I'm sure it's sweetened, but it's so tasty that you can probably get by with less total sweetness.




Hee hee both my girls call them "thingers"
I like my coffee black ("like my man", what movie was that from? my man is so white) but I really do like my coffee black. Otherwise I find the Silk creamers to be very tasty, because while I might like it black, I'm not about to limit myself to that.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

My cookie exchange party today was a HUGE hit! I'm thinking it will become an annual thing for me. Maybe next year I'll expand it to include non-playgroup pals. The array of cookies we all ended up with is phenomenal and so beautiful and festive looking! Not to mention, YUMMY!

And in the wake of the whirlwind of cooking and baking I've done this week, I decided to take a breather over the weekend. So no hot cocoa and marshmallows until Monday and Tuesday.

KK, sorry you're feeling so crappy. But glad to hear you are feeling so good about things with the DH. Ain't it nice when they earn the "D"?







I'm in the same headspace. Love it.

I gotta wrap this up. My feet are sore and I'm tired and hungry. Just ordered food and am gonna try to put Jett down before it arrives.

MWAH!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oooh... i forgot that miss sarahbee is in flaw-reeda for the christmas holidays. so she missed the gigantic windstorm.

S is on my bed not going back to sleep after i put him down, so i only have a few second. we went to the chiro today and she noticed that she couldn't feel the spinous processes on the back of a few of his thoracic vertebrae, so she recommended we have a couple of xrays done to find out if they are indeed there and just laying down flat or if they are not and he has a spina bifida. i was a little freaked out when she was first talking about it, but he's quite obviously a healthy and strong little guy so it's nothing urgent or life-threatening. we will probably have the xrays done in the new year. not sure what to tell bill's family, though. spina bifida is such a scary term for most people and i fear we may get flak about not doing any pregnancy testing stuff.

ok, gotta go...

~c


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

TC - try not to worry. As you said, it's nothing urgent, and it's probably nothing to do anything about either way. And prenatal testing wouldn't have changed a thing. I get so tired of defending my choices when the outcome is the same either way...

I don't remember if I shared these. Make sure you look at the next picture in the sequence - it'll give you a feel for her little personality.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hee hee both my girls call them "thingers"
I like my coffee black ("like my man", what movie was that from? my man is so white) but I really do like my coffee black. Otherwise I find the Silk creamers to be very tasty, because while I might like it black, I'm not about to limit myself to that.


I always make the joke, black n strong, like my men...







Love the pics, indeed I had seem them before. Sweet little artist! And Ethan's chunkeroo-ness!

Meg, so glad to hear your party was a hit! Are you getting in the holiday spirit or what??

TC fingers crossed it's just nothing. I thought spina bifida was pretty obvious from birth, but whaddo I know.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes, I'm in Florida.







70 degrees, sunny, white sandy beaches...yum. I'll post a pic on the YG when I get some downloaded. We were a bit worried about our ancient house teetering on half a foundation, but MIL said all is well. She's feeding our cat for us while we're gone.

Cookie exchange sounds like a great idea. Yum!

Spina bifida can occur in quite a range of severity, IIRC. So it could be nothing, or a candidate for "watchful waiting," or something that is a relatively easy fix when caught this early. And Juice is right, what difference would it have made if you had known while pregnant?









I think Megan is the only one who can truthfully say her man matches her coffee.







Right? And while I myself do find black men wonderfully sexy, I like my coffee with two sugars and lots of 2%.









OK, not much else worthwhile from me. Back to family bonding.

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

from my understanding, spina bifida in its more serious and life-altering ways is usually quite obvious at birth (and sometimes before with the advent of ultrasound technologically used routinely these days) with an actual hole or cleft through which the spinal cord is visible and accessible. but the term spina bifida can mean any incomplete formation of the bones of the vertebrae, which is what S *might* have. interestingly enough, our chiro has a practice with another chiro whose second baby was born with a previously undiagnosed spina bifida and tethered cord (where the dura of the spinal cord is adhered to the vertebral bones instead of existing with a space between the entire length of the cord) and he had surgery at around 1-2 months of age to free the dura from the vertebrae. this babe also has a few vertebrae that are without spinous processes.

as for the what would prenatal testing have done, i'm even more glad we didn't do any because i personally would have been a basket case the whole pregnancy knowing there was a possibility of something abnormal and if i were any less trusting in the process of birth and my body and if i didn't have the strong belief of what is meant to be is meant to be for a reason, i'm sure having a cesarean birth would have been urged for the baby's health. i just don't want to get into the what ifs conversation with bill's family. i already feel weird about talking with them about health and medical things. we really are black sheep of the family living way out here in crunchy land oregon. even my mom who has a good understanding of most of my health choices questioned my recently about when M was going to be vaxed and i said i'm not sure and she asked me more specific questions. she completely respects our decisions but it is still hard to explain to anyone who would make different choices.

off to be with my boys while my mom is out with a friend.

~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Renae- get thee to whole paycheck and buy the homeopathic vaginal suppositories that have boric acid in them. they are magic, I say. magic. like nothing else. I would use them myself, right now, but I think I might be, just a little, maybe unless I got a false positive a little bit pregnant.

Big storm in PDX? It sounds like everyone made it though okay. whew.

We closed on our house yesterday, planning the moving-in party on Tuesday. Except that we're supposed to get snow on Tuesday. Just what we want- a bunch of men driving big trucks through snow. I know how to throw a party. Why can't I just have a cookie exchange like Megan? doh!

I got and opened my secret santa present today! Hooray! Everyone was jealous. I love it! I couldn't bear to wait, especially since everything is assunder in my dad's house as we prepare for our move. Nice to have something new and sweet to unpack when we get to the new place.









The lentil calls his pointer finger his pointer, but he calls his thumbs his thumbos. It's so cute. I think he really believes the thumb is called the thumbo. We go through it every day because he loves to wear his mittens but can't quite put them on himself.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL-----







:

The house news is exciting, but overshadowed by the





































Thumbo! Cute!

My mom is coming for a visit tomorrow. Nothing like a little crazy for the holidays, eh?

Sarah--70 sounds perfect!

TC--hope the comments aren't too annoying though I suspect they may well be. Hope you have more info to work with soon. *hugs*

Juice--what adorable kids! Baby E is just squishable!! You really can get a sense for her personality--she's so sweet!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

congratulations emmalola and family!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

TC-you and your family will be in my thoughts as you explore a possible diagnosis with S. You seem incredibly level-headed and sure of yourself, and I have no doubt you'll get through this. I have a lot of experience with SB on a very personal level, and yes there are varying severities of it. If it is indeed, SB, it may be something called Spina Bifida Occulta, in which very few SB characteristics manifest themselves in a very mild way, with very little to no interference in day to day life. I'm thinking of you all.

So, say, Sarah, what happens when will you be back in PDX to collect your secret exchange gift. I happen to know it was shipped on Friday. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

emmalola:



















































~c


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

holy cr*p, sherri... that's some pyramid o' smilies!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































congratulations emmalola and family!

Wow. You said it!








:

happy happy happy happy happy


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

WOW EL!!!!!!!! Congrats on your new found status! I adore that all the awesome people I know are having MORE BABIES! That means more and more AWESOME people to populate the world!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Aw, shucks, guys.







: You're all so awesome. I can't tell anyone IRL about this just yet, so this is just so sweet.









the lentil just discovered the smilies... this may lead to rampant smilie abuse.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh, super congrats, EL! That is *so* exciting! I was hoping this would be the month for you.

(All this makes me wonder... is this the last conception for us? Anyone going to have any more?)

TC, I'm sorry that you're having any concern about SB at all. Everyone else has said really wise things. I hope you can just not worry unless you get real informatio that you should.









I would take 70 right about now... it's cold and cloudy here.









I *loved* the powder photos.

Miss Juice, the paint photo shows what T would have done, too (and still does... he has a "streak" in him...).

Dh is completely exhausted from doing all the supporting/taking care of these past few days. He admitted this morning that there was no way he could trade places with me (something we have discussed from time to time, but I always wondered in the back of my head if he really meant it). I have to admit, I'm not surprised (and it doesn't make him a bad person at all, just a more honest one)... Right now, I really feel like I'm in the mama trenches, doing the unthanked crap work (not saying isn't important work, but it's HARD). In a funny way, his admission makes me feel better... it's an acknowledgement of how hard my job is and that I could use more help/more relief. (Probably not from him--he helps a HUGE amount... but it justifies more babysitting, more corner cutting, etc.) So today, we're just trying to catch up. Our house looks like some kind of a toy/laundry/book/paper bomb went off in it. And *that* doesn't even really help for Christmas stuff. Oh well.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

YAYAYAYAYAYAY preggo emmalola! Yay! So much happiness coming your way.







w00t! And yay for secret gifty mushrooms.









Sherri, I have NO IDEA why you are asking, but I will be back in PDX on the 30th, and MIL is feeding the cat and collecting mail every day so all should be well.









Sarah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Emmalola! Many happy happy thoughts and YAY's to you!! And welcome to the world of smiley abuse!







Rowan LOVES the smilies. (and so do I!!)
Yeah, I like my coffee sweet and brown.







Hahaha! I have a friend who has this whiteboard where he once put "I like my women like I like my coffee..." and all of us filled in the blanks at parties and such. It got...creative!








Now I think it says "I like my women like I like my movies..."









My gifty is DONE! And packed up! And...and now I have to get me to a post office. Haha!

I will write more, but we just got home from CT and it was a loooong weekend. I drove entirely too much.







:

Have a wonderful night, everyone.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
I might be, just a little, maybe unless I got a false positive a little bit pregnant.

WAHOOOOO! And there goes Sherri with smilie art!

I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU EMMALOLA! You and Jacqueline are just right around the corner from each other!

Just coming in for a landing on a very hectic day. Very tired and sleepy.
Big mess to clean up.

Decluttering is a beee-atch, I am NOT good at it.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

You guys are cracking me up with all your men/coffee analogies.









While I may be the only may mama with a black partner, Elsanne certainly gets an honorable mention for getting down with the brown.









And for the record, I take my coffee with lots of cream and sugar. Actually, this is where I admit I am addicted to Coffeemate sweetened creamer. Usually we go with the Vanilla, but lately I've been diggin the Peppermint.









BTW, the origin of this joke is Airplane:

Quote:

Young Boy with Coffee: Excuse me, I happened to be passing, and I thought you might like some coffee.
Little Girl: Oh, that's very nice of you, thank you.
Young Boy with Coffee: Cream?
Little Girl: No, thank you, I take it black, like my men.










In all the holiday hubbub (and YES, I am waaaaay in the spirit this year, right down to the peppermint flavored coffee creamer








) I forgot to mention to y'all that my parents are HERE! Like, MOVED here yesterday. Like, LIVING here now. Despite all the beefing I've been doing on my mom lately (still pissed about her bailing on me when grammy range died, and they most recently bailed on watching the kids for some new years plans we were really looking forward to, too







: ) I am THRILLED they are living so close now. 17 minutes away, to be exact. My life if going to seriously change. HELP HAS ARRIVED!









We have our first dinner date planned already. We are going out on Friday with some friends to a really nice restaurant. Can't wait! But I must admit to you ladies, who I know will understand, I am slightly fearful about being without kids and being left to my own devices as an adult to talk about adult conversationalish things. I'm a bit rusty on that tip.







Please, just pray for me that I will be able to stand still and not I bounce or sway around as if I've got a baby on my hip. Bad habit. Hard to break. Rather embarrassing.

Off to watch the series finale of Survior. I'm a big dork. But I'm not alone - Juice is watching it, too!














:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks for the thoughts, everymama. i'm not really worried about the possible SB stuff with S because it could be nothing and that his spine was just misaligned and unable to feel those spinous processes. i'm only talking about here with you mamas because i haven't told anyone else other than my mom, who is still here with us until the end of the month. bill and i decided to wait until the new year to get xrays done of S's spine and then go from there. we'll also probably take him to see the naturopath that M sees just to check in with her. new insurance $$ kick in as of january so that's why we're waiting on the naturopath since it cleared out our hra with the homebirth.

off to do some scrapbooking with my mom since we only have like 6 days left to finish our little project.

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow. Took an hour and a half to do catch-up reading on my MM.

I have a question, which is of course TOTALLY unrelated to the fact that I have not yet sent out my secret santa gift.





















Can one mail semi-solids in glass canning jars? Via us mail or ups? Must. Find. Out.

So much news people have shared, and my brain is now mush.

EL- hooray!!!! and congrats

KK- read about the downs and ups, glad you are gettin what you need, and realizing just how hard what you do is.









I have been super-busy and gone in the am a lot for CPR/1st Aid stuff. The upshot is that I didn't get all his homeopathic supplements down his tube many times this week, and now he has a yucky cold. Plus he's being really clingy cause he misses me. Did I tell everyone that we're now going to spend a week in Olympia cause the entire front wall of our apartment has to be torn out due to mold? Also, I'm feeling a lot of drama about my cervix, with no actual evidence that such feelings are even justified. Will update when real info is to be had, after next midwife apt in early Jan. Last week she let the word "bedrest" slip, but I'm trying to think it was casual and she doesn't really think it's a possibility, especially since I wouldn't let her examine my cervix that time so how would she know? I've stopped lifting L or the CPR manikins or the laundry baskets at work, just in case.

If I don't get better about sleeping, I'm gonna regret it. Night-night everymama.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ferny, methinks you cannot mail glass.

monday morning here--I finally finished (in a half ashed way, my style) my decluttering. I have a private bellydance lesson here in my house a couple hours, gotta git sol to "school". Speaking of, they did a christmas thing, which was cute and which sol participated in not at all. She got on "stage", saw me, came running and wouldn't have anything to do with that nonsense.

She is REALLY enjoying role play: she's a dog, she's a baby, those are the two favorite games. I Turned the tables on this last one and became a baby myself that she nurtured. Very cute, but I must say I get very sick of HER being the baby.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

fiddle: i think you can mail stuff in glass, as they ask me at the post office if any package i am sending contains "anything liquid, fragile or perishable?" also, did you get my phone message from like... last week or something? (mama brain makes me so i can't remember when i left it...)







it's okay whenever you remember to call me back or if don't remember at all.









~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

glass wrapped in bubble wrap in a box with peanuts is a-ok. i have an entire box o peanuts if you need any. i hate those things!!!!!! i'll take them to the ups store but one more errand on my list is not what i need right now. i have an uncarryable amount of boxes to mail today. still trying to figure out how i'm going to do that. maybe i'll pile them on the stroller and stand in line







(my may mama gifty is included in the pile)

YES! emmalola- congrats on the two pink lines and the house! maybe we (as a group) are almost done. heatherfeather sounds like one that may be considering another. we are pretty positive we only want 2. but i'm not really ready for the V after this one in case we strike it rich or i get the baby urge when i'm 38 or something.

beth i bet your cervix is just fine. it is probably the pregnancy paranoia. (i get paranoid baby will just die in there and i think i've read/heard too many of those stories) it sounds like you're taking it easy. sorry L is missing you so much. our entire household has nasty colds right now. we were supposed to go to a playgroup this morning but i'm feeling a little too germy. this is the playgroup we've been doing for a couple of years now but it has totally fallen apart this fall.

it is coooooooooooooold and frosty outside this morning. i really don't want to get out of the jammies. ok just got a call...they don't care about our germies so i guess i better get going


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

got a call from fiddle a little while ago. she was picking my brain about pregnancy stuff since her care provider's office was asking her to do something and she wasn't so sure. i'll let her share details if she wants to, but suffice it to say, she could use some good energy vibes from all the may mamas today. will update later when i talk to her again.

~c


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Since I'm on a roll with my smilies, this one's for you, fiddle my friend!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

What Sherri said! Thinking of you friendyfern!!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Fernista - thinking of you and sending you good energy and love.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sending you lots of love and support and peace and centeredness, Fernana.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

fiddle








: I don't remember when the baby is due.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Awe..................... you mamas ROCK!!!

Thank you so much. I started a msg right when I got home (2:30 my time), but L woke up and in putting him back to sleep I fell asleep too. Sorry to keep up the suspense.

I am FINE. Totally and completely fine normal, no concerns about anything. I called the midwife's office this morning to say I'd been having more discharge than normal, and how would I know if it was amniotic fluid. They told me I had to go to labor and delivery post haste. So I checked in, and they hooked me up to a fetal monitor for 40 minutes!!! Then they finally did the pee test for amniotic fluid and an exam, and the upshot is, I have a bad yeast infection (duh). There is absolutely nothing wrong with my cervix whatsoever. The OB was kinda like "and WHAT was the concern about your cervix? The inner os is completely closed."







In a way I am glad this happened, even though it was ridiculous, because now I can go into my holiday worry-free. So all your good thoughts had a good outcome.

Juice- I am due in early Feb.

And I am glad to hear about the glass. The post office is closing in moments, so tomorrow will have to be my post office day.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

So much going on and I'm late, as usual.

First off, yay emmalola!!!!! That's so cool! I'm very excited for you and glad to go through this with you AGAIN! When is your due date?

And, Fiddle, sorry not to share support with you when you needed it, but I'm glad to hear all is well. Must be a relief about your cervix, but the yeasties are no fun.

I bought some Sea Bands to help with the nausea and, while it's not taking it away, it's definitely getting any worse, so I'm going to keep wearing them. So, in answer to KK's question, I really would like two to be it. I just don't really want to feel this way one more time. And, I'm 35 this year and would really not like to push baby-making into the upper 30s. It is fine for some, but I don't think for me.

Well, there's always much more to say, but dh and G are playing and it looks like fun, so I think I'll join them!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, I'm late too. GLad everything's going okay, Fiddle!







And so glad you can go into the holidays worry-free.









We have to make NEXT month's thread something about us all being millionaires or given free trips to Mexico! I'm sorry about cursing us!







:

Well, I am working on a mix CD for someone, so I am gonna try to burn at least one before I go to bed.

Peace, out.









Ooh, peppermint chocolate soy milk with a shot of bailey's?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Before I forget....there will be at least one more little feather, possibly two if DH has his way.









Glad all is well FF! (now begone yeast!)

Kids are CRANKY with the starts of a cold or teething or something.







: What a bleepin' exhausting day...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

We might consider having three, but first we have to get through the two part. And see how old I am when I'm ready for number three.

My due date, according to fertility friend, is Aug 28. Sounds like a great time to have a baby.

Ug- I have to find my sea bands. thanks for the reminder! (







)

Fiddle- so good to hear you're doing okay. Sometimes it takes being hooked up to a machine for 40 minutes to buy a little peace of mind.

long day today, but we are finally, for the love of all that is holy, homeowners.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks like the May Mamas are not done havin babies yet.







It's interesting that you should ask, KK, since I believe YOU were tossing around the idea of a #4 a while back.







I personally hope that once W is safely here, dh will decide it's time for the big V. So far, he's hesitant.









emily- hooooooooooooooooray for being an official homeowner!





















:







That is great.

hope tomorrow is better, HF.

MF- don't worry, you didn't curse me. I've had these darn yeasties since I first got pregnant. They only go away when I treat them, and after 6 total weeks of treatment, I'm done with that. I'm making my peace with the yeasties. I'm doing grapefruit seed extract pills right now, just for something else to try, but not feeling too worried if it doesn't help. I'm guessing it'll clear up once I'm done being preggers, and with just 7 weeks (give or take) to go, I can live with em.

It took me the longest time to figure out what the afro was: on my screen it looks like one dark blob- no distinction between the brown and the black.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
I'm guessing it'll clear up once I'm done being preggers, and with just 7 weeks (give or take) to go, I can live with em.

Are you freakin kidding me???? Only 7 weeks to go? Where does the time go? (Asked the woman who just had a baby, only to realize he's almost 8 MONTHS OLD! )







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

was going to post an update earlier but fiddle herself updated on herself so i didn't have to. glad the trip to the l&d brought peace of mind, my dear mama friend. just reiterating that i'm just a phone call away if you need me.









it took me a fr**kin' hour plus to put M to sleep tonight. bill had his last hockey game of the season (well maybe one more tomorrow night if they won tonight's, but i'm kinda hoping they lost... we'll see in about 5 minutes since he just pulled in the driveway). oh, and does anyone else have the phenomenon of if mama puts the toddler to sleep, toddler sleeps through until morning 4 out of 5 times but if daddy puts the toddler to sleep, toddler wakes up at least one or more times during the night 4 out of 5 times??? am going to do a posty in the toddler forum about this because it is fr**kin' annoying. and i just decided that bill is *NOT* playing hockey next season. i can't do putting two kids to bed at night even just one evening a week, not right now anyway.

okay, off to drink some tea to help my stuffy nose cold and maybe eat a christmas cookie or two (or five...







)

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
We have to make NEXT month's thread something about us all being millionaires or given free trips to Mexico! I'm sorry about cursing us!







:









I was thinking just the same thing around 3am this morning. Of course, I haven't got the yeasty curse so I probably wouldn't get the million, either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Are you freakin kidding me???? Only 7 weeks to go? Where does the time go? (Asked the woman who just had a baby, only to realize he's almost 8 MONTHS OLD! )







:

Seriously! When I read "due in early Feb" I thought, Oh, OK, so still a few months away. 7 weeks? And I, too, just had a baby (yesterday I think) and he's coming up on 5 months. It's cruel, this time-shifting thing. Is it just me or does it go faster with each arrival?

TC - must have been something in the air last night. Allison wouldn't go to sleep, and she was exhausted (maybe that was the problem). DH and I had to tag-team it for an hour. DH was out one night last week (it's a once a year thing) and I had all three and I thought I was going to die at bedtime.

OK, coffee and work.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, you mamas who are not done having babies! THAT is something I don't want to catch!















(not like I could, unless it...wasn't DH's!














Okay, done being silly)

Dude, what's with the pretty pink names popping up? I love it!

You all have me thinking (because I think I am pretty much the ONLY May Mama not really interested in being a parent to more than one...right? Forgive me if that's wrong):
On the having more kids front; I just read an essay about having "just the one" in Brain, Child yesterday. It was really good. Now I want to check out some of the other books/articles/essays about having an onlie.








I belong to the "Moms of Onlies" tribe here, but it's not that active.
Even though DH got the big V already, we do still talk about "what if..." adoption, foster parenting, etc. I still sometimes wonder if I truly made the "right" decision, whatever THAT is.








I find myself genuinely happy and excited for every single one of you all who are making your families larger, and it doesn't fill me with any "more babies!" twinges...so I guess I'm good.







It makes me remember how I felt when I FIRST saw that







; the sheer terror and exhilaration...and I am pretty much 100% sure (make that 99.9%!) that I don't want that for myself anymore.
I feel like I am doing exactly what I should be doing at this moment.
(hmm, where DID these zen feelings come from? It's a peaceful morning, I guess)

And hey, I can stalk all you mamas who are due in WEEKS!







: Where did the time go, I ask you??

Anyway, enough deep thoughts out of me this morning. I have another cup of coffee to finish, and some diapers to fold.








Congrats on home ownership, Emily!







Sometimes I can't believe *we* own a house, still, and it's been over 3 years!

Rowan has NOT been sleeping well, he still has a bit of a cough from the last cold/ear infection, and DH and I are sooooooo tired of "patting the back"!







We're dealing. I need to check out some nighttime parenting/toddler forum stuff too.
Oh! I started reading "Unconditional Parenting" this weekend! It's an eye-opener, but I just don't know if I will be able to do it. It's hard, breaking out of the things you're "used to"...not counting, doing anything in the way of "time out" (not like time outs ever worked for us)...*sigh* We'll see. I'm trying to keep an open mind, that's for sure.

Okay, really, I'm outta here.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Emmalola - I wanted to make sure to send you a special congrats for the positive pregnancy test! I am so excited for you - new house, new baby - it's a good time for you and your family. I couldn't be more delighted.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

renae - sarah is mama of an onlie too.

i completely have the "i just don't want to feel this way one more time" feeling that jacquie does







the lack of sleep and the pregnancy nausea/birthing are just too freakin hard for me. i don't even know how i'm going to get through it again this time







(there's some optimism for ya) of course i'm reading kid magazines and sighing at the cute babies but it took me a while to get here









i remember kk talking about #4 too







:

i think bedtime takes an hour every night. that's the chase for the jammies, the books, the lay down mama, the 'talk about nemo' (every night after i turn out the lights we talk about nemo. every.night. nemo went into the open water you know. a guy take him.

i really don't know how the hour-long bedtime routine is going to go when there is a newborn around. dh will inevitably have to do more of it but i don't want to miss my sweet time with isaac. i suppose i won't need as much sweet time with him if i haven't been working all day









i have the worst stuffy nose that spontaneously runs down my face







: and i have to go to a meeting this morning where they will probably all wonder why i am there to contaminate them. but i've rescheduled it once already. i'm drinking my 'fafee' right now and i need to wake the sleepy one.

i'm really glad the cervix is a-ok and that you KNOW with certainty that it is









diggin the pink names too. lucky DUCKS!

i'm really hoping they find those 2 other climbers today or tomorrow before the next storm. i think it is easier for the families when they know. i just have no desire to climb mountains like that. crampons, ice caves, no thanks. put me on a snowboard and let me go down


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

Ooh, peppermint chocolate soy milk with a shot of bailey's?










Um, YUM.












































Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Before I forget....there will be at least one more little feather, possibly two if DH has his way.









.

Oh Heath, indeed life is exhausting. I cannot believe how bleepin' STRONG we women are, how hard we work. Every day I am amazed at myself and you all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 

My due date, according to fertility friend, is Aug 28. Sounds like a great time to have a baby.

long day today, but we are finally, for the love of all that is holy, homeowners.


Aug. 28th!!! Can you put it on the YG calendar? Actually, all y'all breeding women? (I am reading mists of avalon, which refers to women as "breeding"...like animals...alas, I guess we are)

And GOOD ON YA about the homeownership! I am soooo happy for you and would love to be a homeowner again one day. I was, back in Preskit Arizona, back when I subscribed to normal life.

Today I am feeling quite Christmasy, for the first time this season, instead of feeling like oh jeez one MORE PROJECT on top of everything, egads. Yesterday Sol & I started into our bad dynamic (she whines, I yell, etc etc) when I realized we had time to do a project I've wanted to do with her: a christmas paper chain for the tree that does not exist yet! So we started to a-cutting (and stopped the bad dynamic in it's tracks, yay me) and a-pasting, and made a beautiful long chain. The only piece of Christmas in this house so far. I sang Christmas songs, and was feeling all christmasy.
So we took it outside and put it on one of our large ferns.

Enter stage left: Viet. Grouchy.

Eveeeentually we have a talk and work things out (







) (this relationship stuff, I tell ya) and he goes off to cut a "tree": the flowering center stalk of the maguey plant. It is AMAZING!!! As big as a regular tree, yet much less messy, less environmentally wrong here in the desert, costs nothing, etc etc. I am thrilled! It is soooo beautiful. He installs it whilst we slumber and in the morning Sol goes out and I hear her say, "Wow! Mami! Arbol! (tree)" Big morning smile on my face.

I have never been the adult at a Christmas yet! I have never filled little stockings (I can't get over how excited I am about that), or played Santa, or told little eager faces about the magic that happens. This Christmas is very symbolic to me of starting our traditions as a family. Last Christmas so fully sucked it won't be hard to be better than that. I was up in Portland (and that was not the reason it sucked) and was a guest at extended family of my best friend's husband, watching their family, missing my own and mourning how magical the holidays were (and stressful, let's be honest).

So today's project is popcorn strands and going to the Christmas market--here they put up nativity scenes under the tree, so I think I will do something like that and just let sol play with it as I know she will.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Fernanda, I'm so glad everything is okay and that you are relieved. But egad, enough with the yeasties.

Yeah, what *are* the pink names about?

Re a #4... I'm saving all the baby stuff, and we'll talk about it when L is 2. I'm not sure... I know we'd have no problem conceiving (







: on that), we have room in the house, I think we could swing it financially (though of course, YES, kids cost money). I know that I wouldn't do less than a 3 yr spacing. I just dread the thought of pg again, I'd be 38 at least at conception (eep!), and I want to get my head stuff dealt with. I think my hospital has stopped doing VBACs (kinda lucky L came a yr early), so I'd have to probably wrap my head around a homebirth. But yes, I LOVE BABIES (a little too much). I think the sensible thing would be for us *not* to have #4, but I'm not always sensible.

I have never understood any kind of winter camping/big excursions (I can understand something involving a cozy cabin, but not a tent.) Yeah, I'd rather ski, too. i Have great respect (bordering on fear) for the mountains. They can turn on you...

Re Unconditional Parenting... I think it's a good read, and good food for thought, but I will be the first to admit that I'd never be able to put it all into practice (and some of it I just plain don't agree with).

I'm definitely not going to get my Secret Santa gifty in the mail before Xmas.







: I know I get some slack, but I apologize in advance. But part of the reason (besides of course me falling apart







: ) is that I'm putting time into it.

Homeowning is







(well, not always, but yea!!!).


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Wowee, mamas. Lots to respond to.

Ferny, so glad to hear you are a-okay. Sorry I missed the beginning.









I am not yeasty, either, but a million dollars wouldn't hurt.

Renae, I really don't think we'll have any more. There is a slight chance, but DH is chomping at the bit for a V...it'll happen as soon as he gets better insurance. I am about 90% sure 1 is enough, but there are days I think about 2. I'd like Lily to have a sibling, but we're also happy to be done with babyhood. And I really don't think I could do this crappy sleep thing again EVER. I mean, still. She is such a crappy sleeper, doesn't nap, wakes up so much still, etc. If there's even a chance another one would be the same way, I don't want to chance it! We also want to travel quite a bit, which is harder and more expensive with 2. Honestly, I truly think DH will get a V soonish and that will be that.









emmalola - end of August, yay! Homeownership, yay! We love our POS house mainly because it is ours.









Went to the ol' Sears photographer today with my mom for some pics. Aww yeah. They are pretty good. Lily was a total ham. She does the fake smile thing whenever she sees a camera. What do you do with that?

My friend just had her baby girl at home, waterbirth.







Sooo cute. I am sad that I'm not home so I can bring them food, but will do so as soon as we get back. She was 41w4d and so happy that she didn't need to be induced.

Can't believe it's the 19th already. Sheesh, Christmas is around the corner. My mom and I are leaving the Lilster with DH tomorrow and hitting the malls. w00t!









Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

put me in the club of not getting out my gifty before 'smas. sorry, mama who will be gifted soon...

eating lunch... more later...

~c


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Yeah, what *are* the pink names about?




I actuall had to research it







: Apparently it means you've paid for a subscription. I did it to get rid of the google ads







But I see Mama F has an avatar but isn't pink, so I don't know what's up. Honestly, when it first showed up, I thought maybe I was on a watch list or something







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Renae, I really don't think we'll have any more. There is a slight chance, but DH is chomping at the bit for a V...it'll happen as soon as he gets better insurance.

We just had one, and it cost us a $15 copay








I hear you on the sleep deprivation factor. #3 was a surprise for us, but I was pretty sure I wasn't done, and thank goodness he's the best sleeper we've had. DD1 was a terrible sleeper - she'd wake every 2 hours on a REALLY good night, and every 45 minutes on bad ones. Eventually you just get so







:

Yay for homeownership. From now on, water will be your mortal enemy.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey man, yeah! I paid for a subscription (because I wanted the avatar!














And no pretty pink name for me?







I see how it is, yep.









ANYway, Rowan has quite the cough today, so we are missing our LLL meeting (I don't want my child to be any sicker than he needs to be at the holidays! *sigh* And I don't want him to contaminate any other kids...if he's contagious.) I have NO idea.







But he is coughing all over the place, so we're staying in our pajamas at home...something I have a hard time doing during the week. We'll see how it goes.

And I needed a pick-me-up, so I opened my Secret Santa gift early!







: It is awesome, and I can't wait to elaborate on that!







Heehee!

I have some gifts to wrap, some pictures to put in frames, some laundry to do, some cat barf to clean up (well, I'm waiting for it...there was a tiny bit upstairs this morning so that means the big hairball is coming.







You all needed to know that!







) some strightening to do, perhaps some vaccuuming. Eek. The holidays. They kick my butt. We also have some minor baking to do.

I hope you all are well! I had Hanukkah with my friend last night (the one who's going through a yucky divorce and living alone with her two cats--she had been pretty depressed that most nights this week she's lit the menorah alone...







I wish I lived closer), we made and ate a TON of latkes and salad, (







and my tummy hurts this morning!







), had these AMAZING chocolate-mint cookies a friend of mine sent from California (!!! I had no idea the man could bake! And he's single!














), lit candles, watched the Hebrew Hammer (hi-larious!!) and just generally had a nice evening, though I had a long drive home, and then Rowan wasn't sleeping last night...good times.









I have "Smoke Two Joints" stuck in my head! This is not indicative of ANYthing, I swear!







I was just listening to Sublime last night (they cover it--I have no idea who does the original)
(am I allowed to mention that I have that stuck in my head? Haha. I dunno)

I hope you all have a wonderful day.







I think it's gonna be a long one for me. Rowan stole DH's (organic, at least) "toaster pastry"...ie., POP TART...and that's what he's had for breakfast.







:

MMF!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

See, THAT's what I love about los estados unidos: organic pop tarts! Natural and good-for-you HOT DOGS! Breakfast cereal made with amaranth and flax! Kraft dinner made with whole wheat, organic ingredients! Like, you can still eat junk food and have it be good for you!

No no. REALLY, what I love about los ee.uu.? The politics!!!

Okay okay, just kiddin. Here's what I truly love:

The actual Earth, Tierra, the land. It is just astounding the different landscapes and the ability to travel over it that we have.
There are more things: the consumerism is a love/hate thing. The options! That is what brought about the items in the first paragraph there...our demand for such options. You want toothpaste? Weeeelll which of these 35 different kinds/flavors/purposes would you choose?
The freedom and independence. Again, this has both pros and cons.

Okay, back to the discussion at hand here.

On a sadder note







:







:







:







: there is an MDC mama (a MIN on the holiday helper list) who just lost her husband. Her blog is here. I cannot stop thinking about this family and it is a reminder of the little things in life, my dears...just want to send this family and all our families some love and light a candle


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh my god. I am so sorry for that mama.















I take that stuff to heart so much.

Thanks for reminding us that there are more important things than organic pop tarts in the world.

















Much love to you all.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

how out of the blue and scary







back when we were posting about our greatest fear i didn't write my unspeakable greatest fear which is doug dying. he is at risk of death every.single.day.at.work. several years ago one of his coworkers was killed on the job. it is such a scary thought to me that i don't even think about it and can hardly even say it. i have developed vertigo in the last few years and i honestly think it is my internalized fear of doug falling.

i am totally inurred (sp?) now to the mass consumerism and choices in les etas unis. when i used to come back from pakistan in the summers i would be baffled. totally shocked. now i take it allllllllllll for granted. terrible, isn't it?

miss juice your good sleeper babe gives me hope! isaac was one long sleep stuggle for a year and a half there.

5 days til christmas ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

my thoughts on those 2 climbers: they're buried somewhere. and not a bad tomb eh? pretty darn majestic. they will be the preserved cavemen discoveries of the future when global warming melts all the ice. i have a healthy fear of mountains too. and a very healthy fear of tree wells on tree runs.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Very sad for that mama and that family. It would be terrible any time any way, but so suddenly and a week before Christmas would be especially hard.









Don't even get me started on consumerism...







But I have to admit that I do like being able to get the exact kind of toothpaste I like.

Wow, it's snowing really hard. Our friends down the street came over (on a sled). They're supposed to fly out tonight, but all the flights are cancelled. Dh is at work (actually took the car instead of his bike--it's only 1.5 mi), and hardly anyone is there. He'll probably come home early. I think we may have gotten as much as 10" since this morning (judging from what's piled on the patio chairs). I just hope the power stays on. We have enough food etc to just hang out for a few days. The kids are a little nutty... I'll probably bundle the boys up and send them out in a bit. (I'm also glad we just replaced the cracked and leaky skylight...)


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

According to the news, 16" in Boulder as of ~an hour ago. Z got tired of walking around in it (I think 16" is probably the length of his legs?







). I might post some pix in the YG later.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ooooh what a white wintery christmas for you all. how fun


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

cold and white christmas is nice instead of just plain old cold like it has been here for like... umm.. 10 days... brrr...

~claudia


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK-I was wondering how y'all were doing down there. Looks like the Denver/Boulder area is receiving the brunt of the storm. It's been snowing here for two days, but I think our totals are more like 4-6". Just messy streets and we have to take it slow. We were a one-car family today since I didn't want to drive the rear-wheel drive SUV around in this. And I wish I didn't have to work tonight, cause I'd much rather be at home cuddled up on the couch with dh







Oh well. I could be stuck at the Denver airport. I feel so awful for those folks. And, the MDC mom who lost her husband while putting up the tree...so, so sad.....Things could be much, much harder than they are. Puts a day without a nap for G in perspective, I say.

Jstar-so glad someone else feels like I do about knowing this is the final time I want to go through a pregnancy (although I did enjoy birthing and hope to again this time). I was starting to feel badly that I've already talked with dh about the "v" after this babe. I mean, I'm very excited to welcome this new one. I just feel like it's the last one and it's actually a very peaceful, good feeling!

So, Renae, we got your holiday card in the mail yesterday! Such a good picture! Thanks for sharing. It was such a nice treat to "see" you in the pile of mail when I got home from work late last night! Also, glad your secret giftie cheered you up







Can't wait to hear all about it.

Yes, G didn't want to take a nap at all today. And I totally did! It was a not-so-good tired, pregnant day with a very 2-year-old. So, I laid in bed trying to rest while I pulled up some kids shows on TiVo for him to watch quietly







: Bad mama.

I better stop now and get to work. Have a good night.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I just want to let my secret santa recipient know that her package is being sent here from Mexico tomorrow. So, like, it's going to be late. I am sorry I didn't get my scheit together earlier, but it should be a nice surprise in early january.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jacquie: tivo for the toddler while the mama is busy growing a baby and feeling icky because of it is acceptable in my book. been there, done that.

and on the baby front, i don't know if i'm done yet. i'm kind of feeling like there should be a third little TurboClaudia progeny but definitely, definitely, DEFINITELY not for at *least* three years. and although i did not enjoy being pregnant the first time around, and i really did not enjoy the morning/noon/evening sickness both times, i've been missing the giant pregnant belly lately for some reason.

of course, bill will have to do some major parenting duty before we get to the any future children talks. in my quiet moments, i continue to worry about how things will be in january after my parents are gone and my sis is gone and it's back to the nuclear family of us again.

back to finish the scrapbooking presents for christmas...

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm thinking good thoughts for the Colorado crew. It's fun to have that much snow, but it can also be a drag, and it can get dangerous. I haven't checked the stats this morning - what's it look like over there? I have a number of friends in the area.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
Jstar-so glad someone else feels like I do about knowing this is the final time I want to go through a pregnancy (although I did enjoy birthing and hope to again this time). I was starting to feel badly that I've already talked with dh about the "v" after this babe. I mean, I'm very excited to welcome this new one. I just feel like it's the last one and it's actually a very peaceful, good feeling!

That was how I knew we were done. And I actually felt like I enjoyed my pregnancy more knowing it would be the last. Since he was born, people have asked if it's bittersweet at all, and I can say, honestly, it's just sweet. I'm so happy to have him, and I don't want to rush his babyhood, but I'm not sorry to be packing up the NB clothes and knowing I don't have to get them out again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
jacquie: tivo for the toddler while the mama is busy growing a baby and feeling icky because of it is acceptable in my book. been there, done that.

I love Tivo. That's all I can say.

So, independence is GOOD, right?
Last night, 12AM, A comes cruising into our room (she shares a bedroom with her older sister) and climbs up the foot of our bed. She's completely naked. But that's OK, she's carrying underpants, pants, socks and a shirt. She's ready to get dressed and take on the day. I ask where her PJs are, and she tells me "Laundry chute. SSShhhhhh, daddy sleeping." Fortunately I am able to explain to her that it is not time to get up, it is the middle of the night, and take her to her room, get her some new pjs and tuck her back in bed. Well, half an hour later, she comes cruising into our room again, this time carrying her pillow. Deposits pillow on our bed, disappears, comes back with her blankets (2). Disappears, comes back with a whole armload of "friends". I gave in. I set her up in the crib (sidecarred to our bed) and she slept contentedly for the rest of the night.

Very determined girl we have here.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Let's see if I can touch on everything I'm thinking at the moment, post first-cup-o' coffee:
I don't have TiVo myself, but if I did...







: Rowan's bad enough with PBS, and I don't even have pregnancy as a reason!








Sometimes the rampant consumerism of the U.S. freaks me out, (okay, it freaks me out a LOT, when I realize that WE have SO MUCH STUFF, and we don't need a fraction of it!














It's usually then that I go on a cleaning/clearing rampage and give a ton of stuff away, or sell it (back to consumerism! Well, I am a mama who works more or less at home, you know?) and I feel a little better because I've simplified.
I go through this stuff on nearly a monthly basis, but I know I take a lot of it for granted, and I try not to. I know that I and my family are extremely fortunate to be growing up in a place where we have so many choices; the trick is, to not get overwhelmed/overstimulated by those same choices (toothpaste choices overwhelm me so I've stuck with the same one for like 4 years now!







)...I get overwhelmed far too easily (yay mental illness!














) so it actually calms me to clean and simplify. This morning our computer room/den/playroom got a bit of an overhaul. Rowan freaked out at first but he likes it now. He rediscovered his puzzles!








(but I can't touch the living room while he's in there. I put some picture cards on a different part of the shelf and I swear to the gods, he started *sobbing*...remember our OCD discussion? I have to be patient and get through the toddler years, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he took after Mama in that respect!















Anyway.

Happy Solstice! We start our holiday celebratin' tonight! We're having a nice dinner together that I will actually cook! On the stove! With un-pre-packaged food!







I rule.







And then we're going to open a couple gifts (DH did some renovations to Rowan's kitchen, put pegs on the side of the sink/cupboard that will hold his oven mitts and chef hat, and he is hanging a clock on the side of the fridge later on. DH rules as well) and then, depending on how cold it is, we are either going for a walk to look at lights in our neighborhood, or driving somewhere. I'm hoping it's not raining or freezing so we can walk. Rowan does indeed have a cold though, wich a yucky cough







so we're laying low yet again today. Hence, all the rampant cleaning. I have to vacuum too...
(see, I kinda get out of control sometimes. Haha)
I also will be making cookies and an apple cheesecake to bring to CT this weekend.









Rowan is piling all the stuffed things (animals and pillows) next to me.







It is so hard not to get all persnickety when I've JUST reorganized and he messes stuff up.









Many warm thoughts to those with the snow. We have had like NONE so far, ad I am not expecting any until like, January. We always get the worst snowstorms in like, March. I like the snow, but I am also not looking forward to wearing 100 layers just to go outdoors. Rowan will have fun this year though.

Okay, now I'm just rambling so I am going to go get my little Pooperton to "help" me vacuum. Which usually means I work the "big" vacuum and he runs around all crazy-like with the dustbuster, terrifying the cat.









Oops, now he just pulled down this stacking pyramid toy he hasn't seen in months, and when it fell in pieces to the floor, he said "oh god!"
 






I don't swear much anymore, but perhaps now it's time to think about the whole "God's name in vain" thing.







:

Have a great day, mamas.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, half an hour later, she comes cruising into our room again, this time carrying her pillow. Deposits pillow on our bed, disappears, comes back with her blankets (2). Disappears, comes back with a whole armload of "friends". I gave in. I set her up in the crib (sidecarred to our bed) and she slept contentedly for the rest of the night.

Very determined girl we have here.

Stinkin' cute story!!!!! Sol is on my lap identifying which keys (on the keyboard) are "igual", the same. She really has learned a thing or two in school! She just pointed out the "house" on the shift key.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think we have about 2 1/2'. I went for a walk around the block last night (something I generally do when dh gets home), and where it wasn't shoveled, it was knee-deep *then*.

(Anyone else addicted to Renae's cheery "top o' the morning" postings?)

Dh went in to work. Our Forester can get through it (he passed stuck cars), and he had a meeting scheduled at 9 (they work with financial cos. in NYC, where it did *not* snow







). I figure his presence in the office yesterday and today will make up for being home with me a couple of days last week.









There was an interesting piece on SAD on NPR this a.m...

I thought everyone's thoughts about additional babies was interesting. From talking to older moms (who are definitely done), I think you really know when you're done--so don't feel any guilt about it! Most of my friends here IRL are *done*.

I work on training the kids to say "Oh rats!" Bonus is that it sounds really cute.

Kids went to bed really early. Dh and I had a really productive talk, and watched 1/2 of The Hudsucker Proxy (I love me some Coen Bros--hey will my kids ever be like that? The J M bros?







) I'm really digging how stylized it is. But then... all 3 appear to have the tummy bug now??? (Um... "Rats!!!") T and Z with nasty, um, poop (if you can call it that) in the middle of the night, and L barfed all over me (and the clean sheets). Oh well, not like we're going anywhere. Everyone cheerful this a.m., plenty of laundry for me in case I was getting bored or something.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i say i am done but i don't know if i will part with *all* of the baby things. i may just keep the absolute cutest and most useful items. it would be at least several years before i considered it again (ie these two kids would have to be in school). which probably means it won't happen. i would really love to send my kids to private school (which is probably an unrealistic expectation for us financially) and that definitely pushes us more to the 2 kid thing. i'm currently obsessed with OES. like way too obsessed. i want to go on the tour and he is only 2









plus, 3 kids, 2 adults and one bathroom just doesn't sound nice. and i don't see us making another leap in mortgage payment to a bigger house. and i just never want that nausea again









kk gimme the 2 sec synopsis on SAD. what did they say? i totally have it but it isn't debilatating (usually).

i'm having pregnancy rear-end woes














: making me miserable!!!! how can one little problem be so insanely painful???? and i'm not even *that* pregnant so what does this bode for the future??????? waaahhhhhh. so embarassing to talk about

juice that was a cute story







isaac came in our bed around 3 and actually went straight to sleep instead of talking for 15 minutes. 'i'm touching my daddy's face' 'mommy. it is dark outside'

claudia - i have this assumption that dh will do more in terms of bedtime routine and bathing and all that stuff once number 2 arrives. ie. he'll be forced because i think i'll be stuck on the couch nursing. and you're not inspiring confidence with your talk about bill







i think (hope!) that once your helpers are all gone he'll slip into a more active roll. i think it is easy for them to continue their usual routine until they really see that your head is going to spin unless they do something immediately. i recently visited my friend in eugene who had her 2nd in april. she said at that time she still did all the bedtime routine so she was IN LABOR and doing the bedtime routine. now she does bedtime for the babe while he does the 3 year old.

ok i am really procrastinating my shower this morning. i'm sick of my maternity clothes already!!!! little man is still in bed. dh left and then came back and said he spun a 360 at 92nd and division. scary. (ice) it looks freezing out there. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar, I thought the rear-end woes (before I read on) would be related to my rear-end pregnancy woes, namely that I got the spreeeaaaad and am still working on getting it down.

I adore Renae's "top o' the morning" post as well!

And it's true, that dh will usually fill in where there is a lack--when there is no perceived lack (unfortunately, their perception is never preventive, but always when we're about to have a breakdown), they don't make a move.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I know it can be dangerous and scary, but all these snow stories are making me miss Michigan terribly. Here's to safe snowy winter days for those in the North/East.

Actually, I am really missing my dad and mom up in Michigan. Maybe it's the new baby coming or my mom's reports on the continued decline of my dad's health, but I really wish I could see them. We won't go because it's too late in the pregnancy for Alison to fly (and too much $$$) and they can't get here because my dad is too sick now. I hate feeling stuck like this even as I am ever thankful that my dad has survived a terminal 6 months to live diagnosis for 2 and half years. He's an amazing man in so many ways - he is a strong, tough, Midwestern humble, understatement of a man.

I know it's different when it's two moms instead of a mom and a dad, but all I worry about with baby number two is getting good bonding time with him/her. I expect that we'll easily fall into Alison being with little on while I do nighttime duty with Eleanor. I wonder how much dads feel left out of the new baby stuff and feel conflicted about being relegated to the same old same old with the older kid? I suspect it'll be hard for me to express the conflicted and selfish feelings that come up about only being needed in certain (perhaps less preferred ways). Maybe dads are doing other things for their families and that keeps them from noticing all the little and not so little ways they help with kid care. I am not expressing this well, but I am trying to say I relate a little to the dad experience even as I agree that some of them may need to get off their duffs and help you mamas more with the kid wrangling!

So, we're done with babies we think. It's not going to happen accidentally, y'know! I love that our house has an extra room (read - future midwifery office), so we're unlikely to make it a kid bedroom and foster/foster-adopt for a while (there is a requirement to have an unshared bedroom). We'll see about that in a few years and reevaluate. My main thought is that I want to host exchange students as soon as our kids are old enough. I was an exchange student and it made my life!

I received my secret giftie yesterday (I opened the package right after explaining to Eleanor that we don't open presents until Christmas so Alison wouldn't let me be a hypocrite and open the gifties until Monday. Damn her for being a woman with values and standards!)

Love to all and to all a good day!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i think it might be different for you being a woman, lisa. my dh is unsure of himself with babies. uncomfortable. feels helpless to give them what they want without the boobie. now i realize that there are guys (lots of em) who step up to the plate anyway and find their own baby-handling ways. but mine is definitely in the camp that he doesn't feel like he can do much besides holding here and there and changing dipes. i don't even think he likes bathing or dressing them because they're so small. so i doubt he has (or will have) *any* feelings of missing out or being left out. he's already expressed that he's going to be doing a lot more isaac-wrangling once i'm tied up with baby. (i'm GLAD he knows what is going to happen!) but if i were a woman with another woman having a baby i know exactly what you're talking about. and i'm sure you'll be a great helper!! you even have the power of boob (i guess...if you are still nursing E you could nurse new baby too).

and that is really sad that you are so far away from your dad right now









i don't really have *that* kind of rear end woes yet. i think i've gained about 12 lbs and SIX of them were during thanksgiving week. but i have held pretty steady since then...give or take a pound.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, I know this is a dumb question, but jstar? where did you get your baby countdown thing?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
Okay, I know this is a dumb question, but jstar? where did you get your baby countdown thing?

i think you just make one and change the location of the heartbeat thingie from week to week or whenever you remember.
~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, fertilityfriend has that pregnancy ticker thing, and somehow you can link to it in other sigs around the web.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ack, not fertilityfiend! (I like my May Mamas best. mwah mwah)

I want to share this blog, esp. the Dec. 11th post: http://maternallychallenged.typepad.com/maternally_challenged/2006/12/warning_incomin.html
It is *so* me. I am just not the cupcake mom. I'm not the "parenting as competitive sport" mom. But I do lots of goofy loving things with my kids that no one ever sees.

EL, I read about your move in *your* blog. I kind of forgot that the snow was happening the same time as your move. I'm so glad you're in (and that you like your house).

Els, this

Quote:

And it's true, that dh will usually fill in where there is a lack--when there is no perceived lack (unfortunately, their perception is never preventive, but always when we're about to have a breakdown), they don't make a move.
is a little too close to home. My dh is amazingly good with the kids, does a lot of housework, etc. But he has to perceive the need. Between your comment and something the therapist said last week, I'm thinking about how *I* can better communicate the lacking/the need, too. I think too often, I expect him to think like a woman, and he just isn't. (I appreciate Lisa's perspective here.)

Time for my walk around the block.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

What a day. Poor E's cold/snot thing is making her puke when she coughs too much or gets upset. Lots o' outfit changes today and little napping. Poor bug.

I did get batter made for sugar cookies and gingerbread so will do those tomorrow and saturday. My sis and nephew are coming down for the night on Christmas Eve so more cleaning to do.







:

TC--when do you start flying solo? The best advice I got (i forget where) was to expect that one of them is going to have to cry/wait at some point. It just isn't possible to be all things to all kids at once. C is much better now, but she always seemed to pick the most inoppurtune time (me up to my elbows in poop or some such or feeding E) to need something just as urgent. Oh and getting out of the house is a sanity saver most days. You'll find a rhythm to your days some way or another.

More thoughts, but well the







: day has sapped me.

KK---I'm so not that mom either! I don't quite understand the motivation either.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

KK, I'll have to check out that blog. Sounds like an interesting read. How are your kids? On the mend, I hope.

Lisa, I think what jstar said about men/small babies is really true. My dh pretty much feels helpless around small babies, especially breastfed ones, because no matter what he does, sometimes he can't calm them, but the minute they're nursing, they're happy again. So I think men really feel incapable, and that's a real tough thing for them. I know my dh is able to master just about anything he tries, except when it comes to babies, so that makes him feel uncomfortable, I think. But you have a two mama household. You both have strong motherly instincts, and are able to tune into a baby a little more than most men can. So I think you have a definite advantage, in that I know you'll be proactive in getting in the bonding time with the second one. I know you'll make it a priority to mother her as well as Alison will. Maybe this is something you can share with Alison, and I'm sure she'll be more than happy to let you jump in and do your fair share. I think the dads end up with the olders mainly because they're easier sometimes and they're more familiar with the olders and their temperaments and likes/dislikes. They go with what they're familiar with, and its more comfortable. I'm thinking of you and wishing there was a way you could spend some more time with your dad. He does sound like an incredible man.

I enjoy MF's top o' the morning posts, too! Nobody posts as early as she!









I'm quite depressed at the prospect of the more-than-likely green Christmas.









Juice, cute story about your miss independence!

Had a Christmas party at Sarah's school yesterdya, and both girls loved seeing Santa! Katie marched right up and sat on his lap liek they were old pals. Pretty cute. I really must upload some pictures! So. lazy. lately. I still haven't shared my porch pix.

I have a funny story to share about katie. Last week, dh and I were heading up to bed, and we always check in on the kids before we lay down. So we look in katie's room, she's not there. Dh tells me to turn around, (the bathromm is directly across from Katie's room) and there was Katie, passed out on the floor of the bathroom. All snuggled up on the cold, hard ceramic tile. From what we can guess, she needed to poop, so she headed to the bathroom, but couldn't get her pajamas off. So she pooped in her diaper, and then crashed on the bathroom floor. Poor baby. It was dang funny, though!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Poor E! We posted at the same time. I sure hope this clears up for you soon! Bet she's still smiling a little, though!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I'm quite depressed at the prospect of the more-than-likely green Christmas.









I dunno, a "GREEN" Christmas sounds pretty good to me!







:







(sorry, that was so bad. But hey, it's early, and I'm not even through coffee #1 yet!







I'm a little punchy)
Seriously, though, there will most likely be no snow around these parts at Christmastime either. It IS like 30 degrees this morning, however! When DH left for work Rowan tried to go out the front door in just his feetie pajamas.









Aww, I'm glad everyone loves my posts! It's the only time I get more than 5 minutes to write anything, that hour when Rowan is still slooooowly waking up (and watching Sesame Street!














Sometimes I think I'm just annoying though.
















So we did a little Yule yesterday; I made dinner (tacos--Rowan actually made his own taco, put the filling of beans, broccoli, ground turkey, and cheese into his tortilla, and ate it! We were so proud. And he made a HUGE mess but we assured him that tacos are just messy like that.







) and then we took down our stockings and Rowan just had the best time looking through what was in his (and ours--he kept going to each of us and saying "what do you have? Ooo! What's that? Candy? Mmmm!") and we cuddled on the couch and read stories, and then he refused to leave the house to look at lights (he wanted to play with the stuff in his stocking) and so I took a nap (at 6:30 in the pm!) while DH did the bath/stories/brush teeth thing, and then Rowan crawled into bed with me and whispered, "Nurse!"







: It was so sweet.

DH and I opened some gifts last night as well, we didn't have a lot for each other but we were both glad of it. He got me the new collection of short stories by Neil Gaiman (I *adore* Neil Gaiman and I had no idea he had anything new out!







) and a Dane Cook DVD (stand-up comedian we love and have seen a few times live--I think that DVD was for BOTH of us!







) and I got him a new cordless drill (on clearance when I went on that trip to PA! back in November!) and a sander, and the movie Office Space on DVD. Really not a lot but all stuff that we appreciated and will use.









All in all, a nice quiet night. I even managed to paint my nails for work tonight!

FIL is coming at 5ish to pick up DH and Rowan and take them to CT (so that we only have one car to drive back home Monday), and I work tonight till like midnight, and then I'm back in the store at noon tomorrow, and THEN I will go to CT to spend the holidays with everyone.
I am a little (ok, a LOT) nervous about seeing both my brothers-in-law (they live in L.A.) for the first time in what feels like YEARS. I know it's lame, but I just want to make a good impression, like, I worry that they will think that DH could have done better.







I just feel so fat and unattractive lately. I know, I know, it's dumb. But I can't shake it. Extra holiday pundange doesn't help, either!







: Arg.
Enough of my insecurity! Who cares? Rowan is almost over the cold/cough he had this week, and he is going to have the BEST time this year! AND, I get to sleep! Alone! ALL NIGHT TONIGHT!







Yeah, I'm a little excited.







Even with all the work this weekend, and the holiday stress, I am also totally excited about this weekend. Seeing Rowan so aware and excited about "Chriss-ee-mess!" this year...well, it's just awesome.

Lisa, I just wanted to offer some







s. It's really sad that you won't be able to be with your father right now, I kind of understand. When my mom was sick I was unable to go out to be with her as well, I also didn't make it to her funeral (for lots of reasons) and this past Wednesday was her birthday...so yeah, a little bit sad. Sounds like your dad's a great guy.







Enjoy your holiday with your wonderful partner, lovely girl and soon-to-be new baby!









Heather, poor sick E! Rowan had that snotty gross cold this week too, but luckily, no puking (knocking on wood now!) but um, very little sleeping!







He woke up a bit early this morning! But I think we're mostly done, finally. Just in time for him to sleep at Gramma & Papa's!

Miss Juice, I didn't mention, but your little independent girl story was so cute! Dh and I just had the talk about making Rowan's crib into a toddler bed...and we were like "UM NO!"







Our babe would not just crawl into bed and sleep with us. He would crawl ONTO us, touch our faces, say things like "Mama tired? Daddy sleeping? Where's kitty? It's dark outside! I'm looking at the light (we have a vintage lava lamp we keep on so we can see where we're going when we go into his room at night) blah blah blah..."!







: Someday, he'll SLEEP in bed with us. I hope!

Okay, the coffee's not working. :yawning: Time for cup #2! Or, um, can I just have an IV drip?








And now we have a poopy diaper situation! Hope you all have a marvelous day!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae--as soon as I'm done with this pumping biz, I'm totally joining you for morning coffee each and every day! Mother's milk tea just ain't the same!







I need to send you some of our good coffee from down here...do you guys have a grinder?

Got my santa gifty! I'm going to be good and wait to open it, but can't resist sniffing it!







(will explain that later







)

E is still a snot faucet, but no puke on me yet so obviously a better day already!

Wishing my MM's a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi mamas-

Sorry I've been MIA. Too busy here in Floreedah with my folks. Plus I don't have a computer to myself so must sneak in when DH is asleep.









Thinking of you, Lisa. It must be hard to be away this time of year. I can relate a bit. Both of my parents have been through significant health issues in the last year or two and I wasn't able to be here for them. I am glad I can be here now. Hugs to you.

Renae, that sounds like a lovely evening. My DH would love the Office Space DVD!









Juice, what a cute story. She does sound like she knows what she wants!

Sherri, omigosh how cute about the bathroom. It reminded me that I am sooo jealous of those that have their own room for the kids. No way we would not know if Lily got up in the middle of the night! I can't WAIT until we finish the upstairs.

Oh, on DHs and babies. Hmmm. When Lily was little, I did have the booby edge sometimes, but often not. DH was pretty amazing and could often console her even when I couldn't. I think part of it was our breastfeeding difficulties early on - the boob _wasn't_ a source of comfort for her, so she learned to rely on other means, including DH slinging her, etc. I've never felt that I was the be-all, end-all comfort person, and DH never expected me to be. Lily is still just as likely to want him as want me when she gets hurt.







I dunno, I think my DH has more of a young-baby nurturing tendency than I do.







: I'm only really getting into this kid thing as she grows older and is able to communicate.









And speaking of colds, Lily's just won't quit. Arrgh. I thought she was almost over it when we were flying here, but then it either came back or she got something else, 'cause she's been dripping and coughing the whole time. We were even going to take her to Urgent Care or wherever one evening because she was coughing so badly and felt icky. She feels better now, but the copious mucus is starting to gross out *even me*.

On that lovely note, off to get my coffee!

TTFN, Happy Christmas, and all that! It's a green Christmas here for sure. 70 degrees again today but supposed to get down in the 50s by Monday. Brrrrrrr!









Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Got my santa gifty! I'm going to be good and wait to open it, but can't resist sniffing it!







(will explain that later







)











i'm posting with my morning cuppa too. (sorry heather). i usually only have half a cup though. i'm supposed to be doing my timesheet right now. (and your posts are not annoying renae...i love them too!)

i CAN"T BELIEVE it is only a few days til christmas. whoa. the weekend is almost here! yay. i keep telling isaac he is on vacation for a week because he gets to stay home all next week. i think he thinks we're going to get on a plane.

i had a lovely dream of tropical islands and warm water and swimming and boating this morning. and a man that wasn't dh!!







but then in my dream dh and isaac were showing up the next day so i was having a crisis







: heh

i guess in what i said before about dh's vs. being a 2nd mom i should add that maybe my dh just wishes he had breastmilk! i mean he did make a few comments about not being able to feed being a bummer for him. but then again it was also a relief for him. if we had bottle fed he knows he would have been up in the middle of the night too and i think he was happy not to be. he pretty much was awakened but not in the same capacity as me. anyhoo i agree you should communicate your fears/hopes with alison and i think you'll be so much more in tune with *everyone's* needs.

ditto on that only seeing the crisis thing with men







: god love em. i think we have a pretty good groove going now. dh *is* far more competent and confident now with isaac. so we'll see how the shakeup goes when we add #2.

the ticker is:
[_COLOR="RoyalBlue"]1***5****10****15*







***20****25****30****3 5****40**[/COLOR]

remove the _

i can't believe i'm almost half way! still debating about finding out the sex. and debating about names. i have names that *i* like







and i need to get bloodwork done. mamas with no daycare -- do you take your toddlers with you to somehting like that or get a babysitter? i can't really go today and next week i'll have isaac home. and i have to do it next week. somehow i'm not sure it would be good though.

ok time to check out that blog. i'm such a blog reader. lots of mom and craft blogs.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: i don't mean to freak you out with my stories of bill not helping as much as i think he should. i feel like he's just taking advantage of my mom being here and that he will be much more participatory once it's just us again. but it doesn't make me worry less.

want to post more, but have to shower and get S dressed and go pick up the honeybaked ham we reserved...









~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Another quickie for me. Just this evening we were saying "isn't the lentil handling the move well?" famous last words. Promptly following that conversation, he wouldn't sit down on his highchair for dinner (we still have him in a high chair. is that bad?), pooped in his pants, wouldn't listen to his dad, fought getting into the bath, fought getting out of the bath, and then fought getting into bed. he'll probably fight lights out too. :









long-long-long ass day. that's all.

(thanks for the tip on the ticker! yay! although I'm almost embarrassed to post it at a mere 4 weeks...)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--ack on the toddler new house rebellion!! Just catchin' up on some recent bloggy entries and had to laugh if only because we bought our house from the Clampetts as well and didn't finally get them out til 530ish instead of 9am. So glad the house rocks!! You sounds so at ease there already!

There is a reason I'm a germaphobe ...poor E is **** cough-puking and hasn't hardly slept all day and just maybe is asleep now after waking and coughing and puking and rubbing her head in it. Do I bother trying to get into the peds tomorrow (if they're even open) or don't I?

Okay...back to sniffing my present.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Poor E. I really hope this passes SOON, Heather!

And poor lentil! His world was turned upside down. And he's just making sure you know that.

*Our* Clampetts did all sorts of unpermitted "projects" on our house, which we've been gradually bringing up to code... I swear, we will *never* leave this house, because we've poured so much work and money into it (to get it just right







).

My last word on partners and babies... I think the silver lining of my C with T was that I was so incapacitated that he had to do everything but nurse at the beginning. He dove in with with great confidence and competence, and I think it really helped equalize us in the parenting dept; he was obviously very good and very necessary. I'm not sure I would have "allowed" this if I had been more able-bodied (not endorsing Cs at all--mine was dreadful).

We're scrambling to catch up and do all of our Christmas stuff... between last week and the snowstorm, we're seriously behind. (And then a member of my extended family decided that I need a drop-in visit this weekend... note that my extended family makes me completely neurotic about Christmas... I'm really trying to put emotional limits on this and be firm about my boundaries.) However, on the + side, I can tell that my uh, vitamins kicked in. The boys and I cleaned the whole house and rearranged the furniture yesterday. (*That* hasn't happened in quite a while














I'm also making some in-roads on my head... I might post a thought or 2 on the YG if I get a moment to spare.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm glad the vitamins are helping KK. great news

and i hope poor E gets better soon. that sounds awful!!!!!!!!

i just wrapped presents. one more to wrap and i am done except for grocery shopping. i promised isaac i would take him for 'no-nuts' this morning. they should be NO-nuts for me but how can i resist? (staccato gelato on 28th. omg yum) he is still sleeping. dh is just going to *start* his shopping today







<---- at him.







: i asked for a watch and he says there is no way he's going near a mall. darn

i guess the lentil did notice the move







: and you sound so excited about your house it is awesome.

i'm not freaked claudia. i just think doug would do the same thing as long as family is around. well, specifically either of the grandmas. he knows they want to be the helpers







i also relish the 'grandma' help. i hope i can get our mothers lined up for some helper duty next summer.

i seriously love christmas!!!!!!!!! i'm getting excited about the FOOD. and taking a break from work to hang with the fam


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
long-long-long ass day. that's all.

(thanks for the tip on the ticker! yay! although I'm almost embarrassed to post it at a mere 4 weeks...)

I think you have every right to post it at 4 weeks!!! And I sooo hear ya on the long ass day. Today has been that day for me. Sol is parked in front of my old computer, watching dvds. We have not resorted to that for many moons now, but her very self was endangered due to my dark-mother side coming out.







I am fighting some sicky bug and last night was a hard night---even the dog needed me to get up and tend to her. Baby normal wakies, then Sol woke two times crying (weird), plus fell off the bed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Poor E is **** cough-puking and hasn't hardly slept all day and just maybe is asleep now after waking and coughing and puking and rubbing her head in it. Do I bother trying to get into the peds tomorrow (if they're even open) or don't I?

Okay...back to sniffing my present.









Heather, many props to you for dealing with the pukies...how very frustrating! And you know, if you find you have a problem and cannot lay off the sniffing, I can organize a nice intervention for you with all the maymamas there...Namely, we'll open the durn present...

And if you find yourself among the very few who have not received their secret santa (and mine is waiting for me stateside, jan. 4th!) it is because it's coming from Mexico. I feel so bad she has to wait. do you know who you are????







:







:







: She whose daughter looks like this?










































maybe just a little lighter color...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

hope you're feeling better, soon, Els!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, Sherri!

How are holidays going around there?

I was thinking about you because you said your dh masters whatever he takes on--from that comment I realized how much admiration and respect you must have for him--and how very different our situations are




























He must be a great guy, and I bet youguys do a great job as parents.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

happy holidays to everyone.

I have a confession. I just took a drive in the car I don't normally drive, and found to my horror that I had somehow missed mailing my secret santa gift. there it was, sitting on the passenger seat. you'd think sweets would mention it, but I'm sure it was a casualty of the move. grrrrr. I'm horrified, ashamed, and so, so sorry! Tuesday, it will be at the post office. I promise! drat drat drat!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

*pokes tousled, unwashed head out from under a pile of wrapping paper, christmas cookies & candy, plastic dancing penguin toys (







FIL got this crazy thing from the movie "Happy Feet" for Rowan--it dances!







) and cat hair*

Glorious happy holidays, everyone!









We're home from CT! Just trying to organize the madness!







:

I hope you're all having a wonderful time.

ETA: I have a pink name! Whee!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy!

Wow did we have fun 'round here!

We put the prezzies under the tree and filled the pinatas (instead of stockings) and I had an idea for how to let Sol know which presents were hers and which were Amara's: I wrapped all Sol's gifts with red ribbon, and A's with green, and it worked really well. We inflated about 50 balloons and they made a nice visual impact in the living room. When we awoke, a few had floated into the bedroom, where they made sol say Oh! she followed the balloon trail through the bathroom to the rest of the house and it was so great to hear her say, WOW! After all that I put the turkey in the oven and did a whole dinner--potatoes, etc etc--which I haven't done EVER by myself, and only once with help. IT turned out beautifully and fun was had--the ILs came over, and we all ate and drank mezcal and had a great time. I worked my arse off but had fun doin' it.

Thinking of you all--

Yay for pink names!!! Okay, so I understand it has something to do with subscriptions, but to what? To mdc.com, or to mothering mag? I have a script to mothering mag...that's why I ask...I want a chartreuse name.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we had lots of fun too! in fact i think this must be the *perfect* age for christmas. no major expectations and lots and lots of wonderment







we took alllllllllllll morning to open presents because isaac was so happy with each and every one and then would play with it for a while. it was so adorable! we had yummy breakfast with homemade kielbasa my mom and dad made and sent up with a friend. and baked french toast. appetizers for lunch and a nice pretty-low-effort dinner of ham, corn pudding & asparagus. i did a lot of prep christmas eve which helped.

AND i have been telling isaac that after christmas it was time for underwear so he wore underwear ALL day yesterday. he even napped (in his new tent) with no wetting. he made it all day with no accidents and lots of fanfare when he announced 'pee pee is coming out' which really means 'going to come out'







he's had one accident this morning but i think with the whole week off school maybe we'll be sending him back to daycare in underwear! exciting.

doug got me a new digi which i loooooooooove. no million second delay on this one.

today i am being lazy and munching on leftovers







: i hope all the kiddos had as much fun as ours!!!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Marry Post-Christmas! So fun to read the reports of how the day was for everyone. I agree with Jess, I think this is the perfect age for Christmas. No expectations, sweetly enthusiastic about all the little things.









Ours was very nice, if hectic and a bit stressful. Mia was soooo into giving the gifts out to everyone. I think she enjoyed that more than opening them. She LOVES her learning tower and has named it her "playhouse". Lots of helping in the kitchen. Too cute. But she was OUT OF CONTROL in as lot of ways - not listening at all, general over-stimulation stuff. Bah. Jett was just completely overwhelmed by the whole day. Too much crazy energy in the house for napping, resulting in lots of crying and fussiness, which made me more high strung than I would have liked. Oh well. Sultan got a new ipod, which made him positive and cooperative and pleasant for the day. Hopefully it will last a few more hours.









After cooking many elaborate Christmas dinners (last year was standing rib roast, the year before that rack of lamb... you get the picture) this year we had a Honey Baked Ham and we've decided this will be our Christmas tradition. It was so ridiculously easy and amazingly delicious. Definitely the way to go.







I made a spinach salad with cranberries & almonds, pecan vinegar glazed green beans - two dishes that look fancy and impressive, but are super easy and I've made them both a zillion times. My mom made creamed onions (barf, but my dad loves them - I think he's the only one







) and I heated up some store bought rolls (yes, I am a fool who has made yeast rolls from scratch for xmas dinner before







: ). It was such an easy dinner and I think the ease of prep actually made it taste all the better!









Elsanne, you had me





















with your afro hint. No worries. But you knew that, right?









I, too, am a total lagger and my mmf holiday gift has yet to be mailed.







: TODAY, it will go out, Today, I say. Okay, honestly, more likely tomorrow.









Mia still keeps telling me "Merry Christmas!" I'm trying to help her move along to "Happy New Year!"


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

So has anyone opened their MM gifty yet? Please share if you want! I'm dying to know!

Christmas here was great except for the fact dh worked most of the day/evening. Luckily he was present for present opening in the morning, so that made up for it. I agree with this being the perfect age. The first thing Katie opened was a package of crayons from her stocking and immediately couldn't care less about the other gifts in the stocking or in the room. So cute. Then last night, Sarah andKatie were supposed to be sleeping and ended up playing after bedtime. So dh and I checked on them before we went to bed, and they were both asleep in Sarah's bed together.







: So cute. I heard today that they were having a sleepover.









good times. good times.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

A sleepover! So adorable!

Another cute sleep story -- I forgot to mention, Mia, normally a nap-dodger, requested "I want Mommy to tuck me in" at *11 AM* yesterday, and proceeded to sleep for 2.5 hours. Girl was POOPED.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Great stories, everymama. Els, your decorating sounds great. Meg, what a cutie - "tuck me in"!!

We had a nice present-opening in the morning after everyone got up. We left a couple of "Santa gifts" unopened so Lily would have something to play with before everyone got up, and she went through her stocking. Other than that there wasn't a huge amount of stuff for her, tg. Traveling and having to pack everything back up for the plane deters a lot of the big stuff! The ILs are getting her a wagon, but that will be delivered in P-town once we are back. So it was nice and low-key. We went for a nice walk along a local creek in the early afternoon, then DH and I did a lot of the dinner prep while my parents napped. We got a pre-cooked spiral ham, too, which was scrum-diddly-umptious.

Today my older brother and DH and I went outlet shopping and I got Lily the cutest pair of Vans with a hot pink stripe. Also had to get myself a pair (different color) since they were buy one, get one half off!







My mom got Lily to sleep while we were gone (yeah!) so now she is napping while I do this. Ah, vacation...

Have a great week, everyone! Enjoy the last dregs of 2006...

Sarah

Oh, and forgot to say: R.I.P. James Brown


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Christmas was fun here too! E was totally into the present opening and seeing what was inside--didn't expect that! MIL cooked dinner so that was easy enough! My sis and nephew were down so we did lots of snacky stuff, veggies and dip, shrimp, etc. And cookies!

E is walking!! She's up to 5ish steps at a time and just figured out that she can go from *here* to *there* all on her own.









Snot still abounds here and I think C was late in catching what E had so the cough-puking has begun again. Joy! She has a 101 temp and is complaining her ear hurts too so we'll see how she is tomorrow and maybe try to get her in to see our chiro and maybe the other doc. blah!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather--what a cute video!!! And I love your seenyer member title. I am so bummed you have to schedule yet MORE doc visits grrrrrrargh!

Lovin the reports, keep em coming!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

For us, Christmas started on Yule (Thursday night)!







After dinner, we sat in the living room and took down our stockings, and Rowan kept going "what's this? oooh! What's THIS? Candy? Mmmm!" and he had a great time going through our stockings with us. It was so so cute. Then Friday DH and Rowan went to CT with FIL who came to pick them up (when Rowan saw "Papa" there he said "let's go to Gramma's!" and they pretty much left right when DH got home), I went to work, and then I SLEPT (!!) until DH called me Saturday morning. I went to work again, and went to CT afterwards. It was a full house (both BIL's were there, and they adored Rowan (neither of them had seen him since before he turned 1! They live in L.A.), and Rowan had a wonderful time with Uncle Ben and Uncle Larry.







I loved watching him with them.

Christmas even we went to the traditional dinner with a BUNCH of relatives, Rowan played with the triplets and uncles and well, everyone, and he helped everyone open gifts, and it was so cute to watch him ooh and ahh and say "open it!" over everything! We were out until 11:30 pm...and he woke at 8 Christmas morning.







He helped all of us open our stuff, and played happily with the pirate puppets and silly dancing penguin, and the "hot dog car" (DH got him a little matchbox Oscar Meyer Weinermobile!







) and yesterday we just hung out at home all day and played. DH and Rowan got some much time together, it was so cute to see them sitting at his little table with the new tea set and Pooh bear, eating lunch! :Happyt

Anyway, Dh is back at work today, Rowan is still sleeping (anyone else still have to pat, nurse, or otherwise be IN THE ROOM until your little one is sleeping?? DH and I have been talking about what to do about it, if anything) and I think today is another stay home all day sort of day. We still have a few presents to open (we've been draaaaaggggging them out!







)

Oh, speaking of Mia not listening...we had a great time at the IL's, but wow, Rowan is a different child there! A deaf, whiny, tantrumy sort of child.







Not the whole time, but wow. I think I felt some extra pressure because I wanted to seem like I knew what I was doing around all the relatives.







: Haha.

I love reading these holiday experiences.







And I heard about James Brown last night!







R.I.P









I am almost done with cup o' coffee #1, and I think I may sit down with that Unconditional Parenting book for a little bit while I can. I dunno what to think of it, now that I am deeper in. We'll see..









Can you *believe* it's almost 2007 (and I am almost 31?)?!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Top o'the morning to you, Renae!








Mwah.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
(anyone else still have to pat, nurse, or otherwise be IN THE ROOM until your little one is sleeping??)

Oh yes. DH does 9 out of 10 bedtimes, but he has to read to her, then either sit in the bed with her or read her *his* book until she falls asleep. She has never fallen asleep by herself at bedtime, ever.

Sounds like a great holiday weekend! Rowan is such a great kid!

Heather, omg I can't believe E's walking. What a freakin' cutie.









See yas later - off to do some errands with Grandma.

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

lovin the stories too. PL christmas day miracles were just a fluke. yesterday was full of wet pants. today i'm off work but have a bunch of errands to run and i'm not ready to deal with peemess in public. maybe we'll do a little underwear time while we are at home. we are starting with going to stumptown this morning for a latte as soon as the dood wakes up!







i haven't had one in for.ever. i might just go wake him up

the sun is purportedly going to come out and i really need it. i can't take any more RAIN







: and i guess all this rain is headed straight to kk as more snow. get ready!

i thought about making yeast rolls too meg. and then decided bah...... maybe today. they sound so good. my mom makes great ones but i haven't had much success. i've only tried a couple of times though.

i can't believe it is almost 2007. it just sounds plain wierd!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae--sounds like a fun holiday looong weekend for you guys! Sorry to say that C has been going to bed on her own since around 2-ish after a quick nurse, but it did take a good week of us getting her used to the new routine before she could do that. I think mostly it was out of necessity and me not being able to be in two places at once at naptime that got her to do it more independently.

Lisa--









jstar---hope mr. sun, sun, mr. golden sun (as C calls him) comes out for you guys!

We are at the ped's bright and early this morning. C does have a raging ear infection.







: Poor thing is on the couch watching Franklin's magic christmas for the zillionth time. As she says..."that's the beauty of tivo"







I said that to her once and she hasn't forgotten it.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Christmas here was... intense. To be honest, I'm mostly just glad it's over. I won't go into *all* the details, but I had another mild case of mastitis (no abx this time, I was able to slog through it), my mom was in a funk and didn't come up







: , I was in a funk







: , dh was a saint







: , the kids had a great time (all that really matters), and THANK GOD it's over. (Needless to say, my MM SS gift isn't quite done--ack, sorry, Dec. has kicked my @$$, I'll be perfectly honest and admit that I'm shooting for this weekend, maybe day after New Year's... sorry, sorry, sorry, but it'll be great when it arrives!) L has had a gunky cough, saw the ped yesterday, and he thought it was ALLERGIES... we tried the suggested benedryl (sp?)







: with some skepticism, and lo and behold, it helped. So tomorrow I'll schedule an appt iwth the allergist. (Really, I'd rather it just have been a sinus infection, to be honest.) AND PLEASE--COULD I JUST HAVE ALL 3 KIDS HEALTHY FOR A DAY OR 2. Grr. It's just one cold after tummy bug after another this winter.

(Sorry I didn't write about Christmas in joyous terms. Oh well.








)


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

So nice to finally be checking in with my May Mamas after over a week. Great hearing about all the holiday fun. Sorry for those with sick kids, and kids who are having a hard time. (And mamas who are having a hard time too!)

Er...Um...KK...he he.

You're not the only one who hasn't sent out her secret santa gift. I was planning on just sending what I gave everyone else this year (mom, dad, brothers, friends, all got the same thing- the thing that involves a glass jar and a semi-solid, and that's ALL they got from me). However, I just felt like the mom I'm assigned, in particular, really deserves something special, something individual, this year. And so, since I haven't actually had any TIME to MAKE what I'm thinking of, this mama has received...nothing. Sorry- I will really try to get mine out by the new year too.

We've had a pretty good holiday, though I could use a little more do-nothing time than I've had. I've been shuttling back and forth between my parents' houses, and seeing friends, which has been fun, but I'd love to just plop down on my butt and watch a TV movie at some point.

I'm thinking about my apartment, and hoping that rain isn't getting inside, and that no one steals my computer this week while we're gone and they're cleaning out the mold. All the musical instruments are out of the place though, and those are the most monetarily/sentimentally valuable things we own. So, mostly, my mind is at ease.

L got several large additions to his Brio/Thomas train collection (which was puny before). And I (oh! of course I mean L) have been having a GREAT time setting up track in different configurations.







You should have seen my oldest brother and I on the floor Christmas day, setting up the train tracks, planning our design, realizing we needed special double male-ended and double female-ended track in order to make a cloverleaf, looking up all the special kinds of track we (oh, of course I mean L!) needed for different set-ups, thinking about L's birthday and what we would get (for L that is!). L has enjoyed pushing the trains along the tracks, but has enjoyed more throwing them from the 2nd floor landing at my dad's house.







: He broke his Annie car doing this. I was not amused. (From a parenting perspective of course, not because he broke my- oh I mean his- toy).

Ta ta, wonderful mamas. It's almost midnight. DH is SOOOOOOOOO getting up with L tomorrow.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Fiddle, you are a hoot.







We feel the same way about our (I mean Rowan's!) train set.







We need some more additions--maybe for his birthday.

KK, I am so sorry your holiday was sorta poopy.







I understand the "glad it's over!" mentality, totally.

So, it's 7:25 in the am over here, I am on my only cup of coffee for the day (one, I'm trying to go back to one a day, and two, I made less unintentionally, so I don't have a choice! Let's hope this cup gets me through!














and Rowan...Rowan is still asleep.
After sleeping from 9pm until 5:45am!!!







When he woke up, he nursed, it took DH about 1/2 hour to get him back to sleep, and now, he's still sleeping.







:
I was out with a friend last night (her first real "night out" without her DS! Indian food







and great conversation. How funny that we find friends in the most unlikely places) and apparently Rowan wanted to wait up for me, but DH gently explained that I was probably not going to be home until much later, so he had to go to sleep with Daddy. So they laid in our bed together, Rowan fidgeting and lying on TOP of DH to try to get comfortable, until finally, he said "crib, Daddy" and DH took him into his room, patted his back for 10 min. or so, and voila, sleeping toddler.
Maybe we have to start putting him down later?







DH thinks that a huge sleep transition is in process right now, and we're not sure where it's gonna go. We'll see.

I don't have a lot to say (gasp!







) so I think I will sign off. Have a great day, everyone. We have a playdate with a friend we NEVER see later this morning, so that should be fun.

Oh, and I'm sore because I slipped on the basement stairs yesterday morning







: I had forgotten until I woke this morning and could barely move my arms.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm sore too! the sun DID come out and i bagged leaves (finally!), dug up dahlias, planted paperwhites and just generally cleaned up the winter messy yard of dead perrenials. all while isaac played with a piece of bamboo for about an hour. mission accomplished. i also cleaned/organized the insano basement and did loads and loads of laundry. dh cooked dinner and isaac walked up and said 'you cooking eggs?'







i guess that he thinks that is doug's only repetoire. (i had a mega surge of nesting energy methinks). we need to do furniture moving-around upstairs to get the changing table and crib in the new babe room. and i want to paint it. so there are my plans for january. dh wants to get rid of this armoire thing in our bedroom which is totally junky but we have no closets so i don't think he realizes the armoire is packed to the gills with MY STUFF. of course i couldn't possibly part with any of it







:

i bought isaac a new raincoat yesterday but we will see if he will actually WEAR it. i think he has a textural thing with raincoats. i got him a green one with bugs on it but they had it in pink polkadots. his little classmate has that one and he INSISTED that was the one he wanted. i just couldn't do it














i mean not so much because i think it isn't 'boy' but hello....they'd be mixing up their coats constantly and the teachers would be







: well, and they didn't have that one in his size anyway. i bought a 4/5. i'm hoping it fits next year too but i kind of doubt it. maybe his growth will slow







:

the train sets are fun









kk i'm glad christmas is over for you too. mastitis again! not fair.

and i hope alllllllll the sick kiddos get better quickly. we have the winter snot train going. i have it too and it doesn't seem to be going away







:

back to work for me this morning







a friend is coming to hang with isaac today. so he should have fun. i guess i shoud shower


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

, KK. Sorry about the mastitis and stressful holidays. I am quite glad that Christmas is over. I'm chomping at the bit to tear down the tree.

gotta run...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i have cute christmas stories to share, too, but no time to write them, what with the fam still here and the two children to wrassle... (i think that should be a word, by the way.)








: and







to all my may mamas...









~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

No time here either - but I'm so glad I'm not the only one who loves my (Allison's) trains! I'm rocking the babe to sleep right now, planning to invite the girls to play with me once he's out. Know what goes great with Brio? Lincoln logs.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dude, it's snowing a LOT *again*. And the snow/ice/crud from the *last* storm isn't gone yet (our street--like many, many others in this town--doesn't get plowed, and seriously, you still need 4WD to get up and down it to the *plowed* streets).







However... the mountains are really beautiful all snowy, and we have a great view.

We took the kids to the museum yesterday (yea for dh and vacation days), and boy oh boy, somebody was *2* yesterday.







: We still had fun, though. T got to see his dinos, and that was fun. They have very evolution-friendly displays, and it was really interesting talking to him about that. We've been reading a lot of fun books, too. I have to tell you... 4 was fun, 5 is fun. I'm looking forward to Z being this age (and not 2).

Renae, *you* think *you*'re getting old! HA! I'm taking lecithin for my boobs (well, my sticky milk), psyillium for my heinie (after that last round of abx), floradix to give me energy, my um... happy vitamins, and finally starting to take my prenatals again (I'd been slacking off, and I think it's part of why I've been sick/etc). I can't roll over the wrong way in bed or my vertigo gets going. I feel geriatric. For me, the 30s is the decade in which I have gotten past the warrantee phase on my body.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

PS I'm glad to see I'm still the beacon of truth. (hear ye hear ye)








PPS If you haven't seen To Kill a Mockingbird, rent it. It's really awesome. (I feel like a movie reviewer sometimes, but I do enjoy the Netflix)


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
!) However, I just felt like the mom I'm assigned, in particular, really deserves something special, something individual, this year.


What a nice thing for you to say about me!






















:







:





















:

Just kidding. I so totally crack myself up!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

anyone care to check my post on the YG?







:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Sherri- I saw your post, but I don't have much experience with your issue. All I can say is I'm sorry you have to fret over this. bleh.

Speaking of bleh- only week five and I'm all sick already. I was hoping this pregnancy would be different in that I wouldn't have the sickies. Nope. I'm just hoping it doesn't get much worse. I remember the last one and just crying at times because the sickies were so miserable. Right now they're bad, but I can still enjoy food. Except lunch- not so enjoyable. Mostly just an endure it for the good of the cause kind of thing.

I had my first doctor's visit- took two hours to get a pee test and a Rx for prenatal vitamins. But the prenates they gave me (free!) don't make me nearly as nauseous as the ones I bought a whole paycheck, so all is good. I have to go back because they do glucose tests early and often on Indians. lucky me. At least this bit is free.

Christmas was hectic- the lentil was cute and played with every present he opened, so stockings alone took an hour and a half. It made us late for everything, but at least he had a great time. He kept saying he wanted to write a thank you note to santa, which I'm sure made my husband proud. (Me? not so much the thank you note writer...) We had brunch with the whole extended family at my grandma's house, then home for nap, then back to grandma's for traditional new mexican christmas dinner (posole, chile, etc.). I was in charge of the enchiladas, which took two freaking hours to make. so much for napping! And then, to top it off, my schizophrenic uncle had a hissy fit and screamed at me just before dinner. It was really hard. Oh, mental illness!!! Actually, the screaming thing sort of put a shadow over the whole day, and in the end I was relieved it was over. Honestly, the nicest parts were when my little family could sit and relax and enjoy the day as a little unit. And the best best part was when the lentil was in bed and sweets and I could cuddle and open presents just the two of us. Sigh.

I think I'm just exhausted- the move, the pregnancy, christmas, family... the lentil loves to read this book about bears hibernating, and all I want to do is hibernate for about a week. That would be so nice. Or maybe for the whole first trimester.

We haven't told family about the pregnancy yet, so I can't be all lazy and beg for a little assistance because I'm gestating. Instead I have to come up with excuses for my behavior and I hate that.

bitch and moan, bitch and moan...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, Emily.







I actually still remember being in those super-early pregnancy stages and not being able to tell my boss (or anyone other than DH) that I needed to nap for 3 hours, not clean, or take care of other people's kids, etc. and I wasn't even that sick! I was just SO TIRED. Of COURSE you can bitch & moan!








I like those pregnancy tickers.

I am fighting a cold.







:







:







: I have been drinkin' up the airborne, taking garlic, zinc, you name it. I WILL NOT GET SICK! Grr. My BF wants to do karaoke tonite, but it will most likely entail her getting totally wasted and then I'll have to take care of her. Ugh. So I may claim the sickies to get out of going out tonight. Hah. Unless celebrities are involved! Long story, I will tell you all about it later. Don't want to jinx it!








I am doing everything in my power not to get sick...except abstaining from the coffee. I need it mamas. I just do.









Rowan is in that glorious stage of "I want to wear pajamas/this particular shirt/pants/what have you ALL DAY", despite where we have to go or what we have to do, the weather, or even if his diaper leaked!







: It's cute & annoying all at once. I do draw the line if he stinks like pee.







: Otherwise, I'm like, um, whatever! You're dressed!








I got him a Superman shirt "just like daddy's!" and he's been wearing it a LOT. Haha. Today, it's penguin pajamas. We're not going anywhere, a friend is coming over with her DS for a playdate later, so you know, jammies are fine with me. I wish I could stay in mine!
Well, I guess I *could*...but I'd ultimately feel like a schlub. So I should find some pants or something, huh? Maybe a skirt.

I want to hibernate too. I just want to sleep until I wake up! Winter does this to me all the time. Last year it was debilitating depression though, so I will take a little winter "blah" over suicidal any day!









And there is my top of the morning to you all!







I







you and hope you have a great day/weekend!

(oh! Torrid (my minimum wage-retail job) decided they're gonna keep me past seasonal!







I know, it makes less money than I spend there, but I like it! And I try not to feel too bad about the fact that I am 31 and I work in retail. My managers are almost 10 years YOUNGER than I am.







: Hey, it's not my MAIN job, right?)

Peace.
















ETA: Rowan just came in and discovered the smilies!





















:







:















(those are for him)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy. *scoots off to YG to see what Sherri is talkin bout*

Okay. just responded o'er yonder.

I can't imagine how Heather and sherri and KK and Meg have done this two (and three) kid thing! Ack! I am about to call my wife and tell her to stay home and I'm bringing Sol THERE.

Amara is now sitting up all by herself!!! She still topples so I have to put her on soft stuff but she's been over there for about 10 min now! She'll be 6 months early Jan.

Something about San Miguel that I just love is the Serendipity: ie, magical things happening, perfect timing, people you run into, etc...it's part of the magic that keeps me here. yesterday I went to one of the houses I am managing to pick up mail, drop off lightbulbs etc and before I went there I went to a cafe that a friend owns, nearby, and ran right into the person with whom I've been trying to connect who wants to rent the house! It's a small studio downtown, not THE BIGGIE. She and her 3 kids and me and my 2 went over there, and you know how much more fun/easy it is to deal with kids in a pack versus just your own, so it was actually kind of fun for everyone.

whoops gotta run crying baby toddler pooping aaaack!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, another foot of snow.







: (is that snow or rain?) (The local news says Boulder got 24", but I think that must be a little west of our house...) And dh has the crud now. He's upstairs asleep (and moaning in his sleep). Poor guy.







:

Woo on Amara.







: And I have to say, San Miguel sounds pretty delicious right about now.

UG on morning sickness. It is such a bad idea (didja hear me, deity/spirit/presence running the whole show? m/s is *not* a good idea!) Christmas dinner sounded good, but intense and exhausting.

I feel like a slacker saying this, but the thing about 2 (or 3, or more, I guess) kids is that the breaks are shorter and less frequent. (Well, DUH!







) *But*.... T and Z are in their room, playing with *their* wooden train set, while I nak with L here. At some point "more than 1" can mean "can entertain each other for a while" (but it can also mean







:














: )


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

this is me right now. check YG if you want the latest...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

KK-hope the hubby recovers soon.

emmalola, so sorry the crappy m/s has hit so soon. I wanted to mention how much i enjoy reading your blog. You have such a gift with words and storytelling.

renae-







-I'm wishing away your sickies.

els-I wholeheartedly agree with KK on multiple kids. Mine play together alot, so that really frees me up to post or cook or read paper or whatever.. It is so hard in the beginning, but it does pay off in time.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els--it got soooo much easier when E was sitting up and content to play by herself for longer stretches. Though when she started crawl-scooting her and C got inversely happier/less happier with the toy sharing conundrums that ensued. Take those breaks w/ the wifey when you can get them!

Sherri--**hugs** Just answered over yonder...thinking of you and DH.

C is I think on the mend *fingers crossed* but still a bit







: . I'm wondering if the girls and my nephew didn't trade colds at Christmas and we're now doing the back to back boogerfest thing. Yay.

In any case, DH just emailed and said the office is closing at 3 and he wants to get Chinese for dinner.







He's taking me couch shopping tomorrow too. I think he's really just aiming to get into some of that moving and spiritual bible study stuff.









In crafty news, I'm halfway through crocheting these mittens for C and got the rest of the fabric today to make E a special blanket for her birthday (gasp...like 6ish weeks away!!!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather--sounds like your dh is really rackin up the points for some action! He's been a good boy--one more trip for mama to the spa oughta do it, dontcha think?









KK--I've been thinking about that post regarding the warranty expiring on my almost-35 year old body, and it is a hard adjustment for me to make to being overweight for the first time in oh so many years--then I ran into this on another thread and wanted to share:

Our bodies open, as they grow older. Become less secretive. Doctors open them up, and pry here and there. The doors and windows of our souls fit more and more loosely. The vulva blossoms, a red-coral-purple flower opening. Our breasts and stomachs and buttocks spread. There's some slack. We don't need to hold the fiction quite so tight, that all our parts fit together. We know they don't. We even lose some of them. Ovaries, gall-bladders, uteruses, appendixes, breasts; here and there a tooth and a toenail. Various tubes get tied and cut. Hair comes out. Scars expand. Veins reveal themselves at the surface. We get used to workarounds for the joints that don't quite work as they're supposed to, and the eyes that don't quite see what they used to.

It's just a body, she said. And that becomes clearer, all the time. It's not a mystery, not a tightly-wrapped bud. It's a blowsy, smelly, gone-to-seed creature, a lumbering mammal, kin to bears and orangatans.

When she was young, Martha says, she wondered how middle-aged people had sex. They couldn't possibly be attracted to each other. So how did they go about it?

Apparently we manage. Not in spite of the spaces opening, but because of them.

I don't really miss the tight-wrapped buds, the smooth-functioning bodies. They always pretended to be doors into other countries, and they seldom were. But these bodies, these shameless flowering temples, they really are doors. (Shameless Flowering Temples, koshtra.blogspot.com)


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Elsanne, I really enjoyed reading that. Thank you.
I'll explore more on that when I can. I'm still trying to fight being sick, and Rowan is watching Laurie Berkner in the other room (speaking of! We got tickets to a show she's polaying in Boston next year!







Rowan is going to be SO excited!)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i liked that too. especially since i am in the expanding stage







i really don't look forward to that whale feeling

isaac is off in salem with my friend visiting horses and ponies today. it scares me a little but i know he's having fun.

morning sickness is just evil. EVIL. where is jacquie? did she succumb to the morning sickness? it is really bad when you can't tell people why you're sick yet. although i have no talent in that arena. i blab early on







like wow did you know i'm 2 days pregnant! can't you tell by looking at me???????

i go see my doc on tuesday and he'll probably schedule my u/s. i'll be 20w the following week. so i'm still undecided about finding out the sex. i don't knowwwwwwww. i kind of dont' want to but when i'm there i will not be able to peel my eyes off the screen of wonderment on the child and maybe i'll end up seeing again. that's what happened last time. his penis was right there clear as day.

and wow amara is sitting up and E is almost 1. big girls!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi ladies-

Elsanne, that was really cool. I will show it to my mom; she'd appreciate it, I think.

I miss Jacquie, too. Are you okay, hon?

Well, we're still here in Florida. Our flights was delayed/cancelled yesterday, and everything was booked all weekend, so we opted to sty here for two more days instead of trying our luck in Houston, where we don't know anybody. So we leave on Monday. My mom was overjoyed, of course.







I was kind of ready to go and return to normalcy, but it could be worse.







DH and I will be able to go out tonight together alone, something we hadn't gotten to before now. And we'll be here Sunday night, so actually may be able to relax and drink something stronger than wine. ;P

Lily understands what happened, I think. We were actually on the plane with our seatbelts buckled when the delay was announced, and stayed on the plane 45 minutes before learning that our connection was cancelled. So she was pretty amazed when we got off the plane and were still in Florida.







But we explained what happened and I *think* she gets it.

Anyway, enjoying another weekend here in the sun. Hope everyone has a great holiday!

Sarah


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, threw up this morning. Not fair. At least sweets took me seriously when I said I was sick and took the lentil out for a little snow time.

Speaking of snow- hot damn, is it snowy here. At my last count, we were up to 20 inches, which is completely unheard-of for Santa Fe. It does snow here, but never more than a manageable 6-8 inches, tops. Now we're talking mountains of snow. I feel like we're in minnesota. Sweets keeps going out to shovel the driveway, thinking it would be good to get a headstart on it all. Then we get distracted and before we know it there's another 3 inches piling up. It's unreal. And it just doesn't stop! We're on the 3rd day of this! I want to go out and buy furniture, damnit!
/snow rant.

McSarahB, I'm so sorry you got stuck when you were ON THE PLANE! Wow. That stinks, but at least you can be with family and you have good babysitting. At least you have that.









jstar- I can't help but want to find out the sex. We're just planning people, and there are enough surprises in life, you know? Maybe the babe will have its legs crossed and the decision will be made for you?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Emmalola, I am sooo excited to show Sol snow!! That will happen on Thursday, when we fly into Burque! I heard about the megastorm youguys are having/had. I would love to hook up with you at some point. We are for sure going to SFe at some point in the journey, and I will have both kids by myself during the working days (scary). But I do have access to a car.

Sarah you must have done a good job 'splaining to miss Lil about the airplane. I am so excited to take Sol on the airplane on Thursday.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Elsanne, have a good trip!
ukeing mamas, no fair indeed.









I just wanted to post one more time in 2006! Holy moly! Have a wonderful day, mamas!









Can't believe we've known each other so long already! Yay!

Much love to you all.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i had a melancholy day on friday as we spent the whole day getting my mom's stuff packed up because she was flying out that night. then my sis ticked me off because although she is flying out tonight, she is spending the whole weekend with her girlfriend and her girlfriend's aunt and uncle's house and neither my mom or i knew of this plan until friday morning. apparently, it was the "plan for weeks; it was the plan all along". i got over feeling sad about it by saturday morning, but i'm still disappointed. i told her i didn't know what to say to her and i didn't feel right asking her to change her plans. oh well.

M is doing surprisingly well with my mom gone. i think it was good that he went with bill to drive them to the airport, even though it was late at night. he fell asleep on the car ride home and i moved him inside without him waking.

in other notes, yes, we are still in the club of putting M to sleep with one of us in the room. not sure how to make the transition to him doing it himself. he completely freaks out when we leave him in the room himself, and since he's just on a bed, he simply climbs down, walks across the room, opens the door and comes looking for one of us, usually bill. "i want daddy to lay down with me, i want daddy, i want daddy." if bill has work to do and doesn't want to fall asleep (which he usually does ANY time he gets in a horizontal position), it takes a lot of coaxing and creative sentences to get M to agree to lay down with me. and the other night it took him over an HOUR to settle down and finally fall asleep. dude, i just don't have that kind of time, what with dishes and laundry and another baby and wanting some alone time with bill.

okay, need to eat breakfast.








: to you all for the new year!

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

wow the end of 2006!!!!!

i should be packing. we're going to stay at a ranch house thingy in silver falls tonight along with 47.5 of our not closest friends. and i think maybe 10 of those are kids. it is all dormitory style sleeping. it sounds fun in theory but when isaac is having total spontaneous combustion at 10pm and it is too noisy to get him to sleep i'll probably wonder why we didn't just stay home and do the big fat nothing for new years. i can't even drink







: but i can compensate myself with food i spose







boy o boy







:

i lay down with isaac for ~5 mins after i turn the lights off and then make an excuse to leave and tell him i'll be back to check on him. the last few nights he has insisted on falling asleep in our bed instead of his








: and then i move him to his when i go up because it is toooo crowded for 3 and he wiggles too much.

i'm tooooo lazy to pack. and i think we might dissassemble the tree this morning. awwww. i am feeling surges of 'new year' motivation to do all kinds of organization and projects. i finished some mittens for isaac this morning. (finally) and i have a toybox i need to paint. the toy sitch is getting crazy and it is definitely needed. must.find.primer.

have a lovely rest of 06 ladies and a very happy new year!!!



































:


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

We stay with the lentil in his room until he's asleep, usually. Sometimes he lets us wander off, and sometimes I get away with the "I'm going to go check on something, I'll be right back..." but I usually have to stick around until he's down. It doesn't take long, and at naptime it's light enough in his room for me to read a little, but I wish we could just walk away and have him fall asleep on his own. He's still in a crib, and this is one of the reasons.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Z has been peeing on the potty sporadically the last couple of days (he knows he gets raisins if he does














. He's currently napping, wearing underwear (as he requested). We'll see... I had been hoping to start "pushing" the potty around now, anyway, so hopefully, he'll go for it. I know that he's completely capable, but I don't want it to be a struggle.

Our bedtime sitch with Z is about where EL is at with the lentil. Usually T is asleep instantly, Z takes a bit longer. It's easier to make excuses and wander off than it was with T (who would *not* allow something like that at this age!).

Where are Nuggets and Jacquie? I'm thinking others haven't checked in since before Xmas, but I can't recall who else...

I forgot to explain that the mastitis is probably because all of a sudden, L is eating 3x/day, and I think for a day or two, she didn't nurse as much/drain me completely. These days, I've been pumping while I feed her (to get milk to mix with her food/give to Z), and everything seems fine. (You'd think I'd know this stuff on the 3rd kid, but remember, we never did this with Z...)

Goodbye 2006. Hello 2007. Whoever starts the new thread better have a snappy title...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just toasting in the new year with all my favorite mamas! Here's to much love, happiness, and health in 2007!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey what's that cool new mouth smilie, sherri?

just popping in the house from a fun bonfire with viet outside...the moon is beautiful, it's not too cold, and sol is snuggled up asleep by the fire...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Woot woot! New thread is at http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=6887055#post6887055


----------

